# Crossed Paths, Part II



## Manzanita (Dec 23, 2003)

Summary of Part I

You have all been summoned in some way. Your individual mentor has given you some advice. If you’ve lost track of this, I can resend it.

Upon arrival in Sevastopol, you are informed of the Wendol, which is the worst threat to the city since slaver raids 25 years earlier. The Wendol tend to show up every 200 years.

The town of Sevastopol has largely been peaceful and secure before the wendol came, although about 25 years ago, it was raided by a group of beastmen who abducted many of their citizens, who have not been seen since.

You were attacked by a Manticore which seemed to have a grudge against Roman archeologists. Later you are told by the dwarves that such a group has recently been active in the area.

The dwarves of “The Hold”mentioned some wood elves who live in the north of the peninsula.

You’ve seen signs of an Orc tribe known as the Red Talon, who supposedly have a red dragon as their patron.

You have learned from various sources that this peninsula was once the location of a war between the Melnibonean elves and a race of magic-using lizardmen. This was several thousand years ago.

The party leaves Sevastopol on October 13th.



*Part II*

The horses snort, leaving gusts of condensation in the cold air as the party assembles outside the Inn in the morning of October 13th. Despite the cold, today seems an opportune time to depart. Though still welcome in the town, attention paid to the party has greatly diminished. Men have left to harvest their tender crops before the early frost. Women have retreated to their homes to weatherproof for the winter. Countless tasks, delayed by the fear of the wendol, now demand attention.

The party has decided to depart on horseback. Mendicus leads a well-laiden mule behind his horse, with plentiful provisions for at least a week. The party generally feels the well-being of the extra pounds packed on the past week. Apart from a hangover or two, everyone feels invigorated by chilly weather and their warm clothes.

The first day of travel is the easiest. They party trot through the farmlands, which trail out into the light hills and woods. You see no signs of hostile activity this first day, and Brioc, after consultations with Tula, feels confident he is leading his company in the right direction.

After about 20 miles, the party camps for the night.  Mendicus cooks a lush dinner, the last fresh meal you’ll have for some time. As it gets dark, the party beds down for the night.

_Please determine if you’ll try to keep the fire going all night, and post a watch order. Note any other preparations. Is Ehldannis preparing his combat or non-combat spell list? Does anyone not want a horse?_


----------



## Inez Hull (Dec 24, 2003)

"Brioc, have you any idea of what we're headed towards? I know your master has given you instructions for your ears alone as leader of our company, but we should know at least what perils may lay beyond."


[OOC: Ehldannis will request a permanent position in the first watch, so that he can get a block of uninterupted sleep each night for memorising spells if necessary. Manzanita, at present I will go with the non-combat spell list I gave you but I will swap out Featherfall for Sleep.]


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 28, 2003)

_We're stagnating a bit here.  I hope you're all having nice holidays.  But anyway, any more comments on watch or fire?  If not I'll advance the plot tomorrow assuming you try to keep a fire all night and random watch after Ehldannis. _


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 29, 2003)

*night*

The company makes camp.  Over his protests, Mendicus is excused from watch duty.  He does help gather wood until you have sufficient supply to last the night.  He also asks to participate in any further training Octar gives to Marcus.  "I fear I'll need all the help with weapons that I can get on this mission."  

Ehldannis takes the first watch.  The temperature drops as darkness falls, and the elf pulls his thick woolen cloak tightly about him.  His hour passes uneventfully, and he pulls his attention away from the observation of constellations to awake the next watch, Brioc.

Brioc pulls on his armor and weapons.  He listens to the dim call of the animals, the swoosh of the bats, and takes some practice swings with his new scimitar.  It feels light and deadly in his hand.  Suddently he starts, as he sees a flash of flame appear about 30 feet away.  It's light reveals a man approaching.  The flame appears to be at the end of a long spear that he holds.  Marcus hears him gasp in Latin "Wha...."  Ignoring Brioc, he lowers the spear and begins examining the flaming tip.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 31, 2003)

ooc: Whoops.  Didn't know this was posted, you should've linked to it from the other thread.  Is Octar awake?


----------



## doghead (Dec 31, 2003)

Marcus shrugs the blanket from his shoulders, takes up his sword belt and rises to his feet. He loosens the short sword in its sheath as he steps over to Octar. Keeping his eyes on the figure he drops to a crouch and touches the sleeping man lightly on the shoulder.

"We have some company ... but he doesn't seem threatening so far, " he says quietly, before standing again.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 31, 2003)

_Thank you, Doghead.  I was going to give everyone a 10% chance of being awake, but forgot.  Let's just say Marcus was also awake._


----------



## doghead (Dec 31, 2003)

OOC: Actually I was going to assume that Marcus was asleep, but you stated 







> Marcus hears him gasp in Latin "Wha...."



, so I assumed he was awake.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 31, 2003)

Octar rises to slow wakefullness at his friend's touch, getting up with little grace while strapping on his sword belt and picking up his bow.

"Who goes there?" he shouts at the man in latin, assuming nothing has happened while he was readying himself.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 31, 2003)

_fair enough, doghead, although it was a typo. I meant to say 'Brioc'. Happy to have the story moving along, in any case._



The man starts at Octar's call. "Oh, hail. I come in peace." he says in perfect Latin. "My party was sacked by orcs. I escaped." He walks towards the party until he is clearly visible in the firelight. He is tall and stongly built, and dressed like a Roman Centurian. He wears the studded leather armor common to scouts, archers and some commanders in the Roman Legion. Over this he wears a scarlet cloak. A backpack rests on his back, and short sword is belted to his side. He has a thick black beard, which grows high on his cheeks and flows seemlessly down his neck to merge with his chest hair. He has large features and has a sort of militant charisma. All his clothes and gear show signs of living outdoors. All are worn and dirty. He clearly hasn't had a bath in awhile, you notice as he gets closer.



He places the haft of his long spear deliberately on the ground, and looks up at the glowing tip with wonder. "My spear has never done this before. Do you have some sort of defensive magic?"


----------



## doghead (Dec 31, 2003)

In the past Marcus has found that the less he has to do with soldiers on duty the better. Off duty soldiers are another matter. Things may be different now, but Marcus still decides to leave the talking up to Brioc and Octar. For now he contents himself with keeping out of the way, and in the dancing shadows cast by the fire.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 31, 2003)

"You'd have to ask him," says Octar, pointing at the sleeping Ehldannis.  "I have no knowledge of such matters."  He steps forward, noddinh courteously.  "I am Octar.  Which Legion are you with?"


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 31, 2003)

*Stranger in the midst*

"Oh, hello Octar."  The man pauses, looking at Ehldannis.  "I say, is he an elf?  Don't see them very often in these parts."

"My name is Sergious Crasus.  I'm no longer a legionaire.  I'm now affiliated with the University of Pisa.  I'm an archeologist.  There's lots of interesting old stuff around here.  It's a shame about those orcs.  I fear my colleague was killed.  He was pretty old, you see.  Probably couldn't have escaped like I did.  We should have hired more guards.  I forget how dangerous it can get outside Pax Romanica."

He looks about at the company, all of whom have awakened now due to the noise.  "You're a varied lot, eh?  What brings you out into the wilderness here?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 31, 2003)

Octar will wait for Brioc to speak, not knowing whether to reveal their purpose or not.


----------



## doghead (Jan 1, 2004)

_The man acts as if he is taking a stroll in the park and discusses the death of his collegue as if he were talking about last night's dinner. I do not like it. All alone, no fear, no caution. Perhaps his brains are addled. But ... I will be watching you Mr Roman Archeologist._


----------



## Jarval (Jan 4, 2004)

"Aye, we're a fair mix."  Brioc smiles at the Roman, his friendly expression masking the distrust he instinctively feels.  "We're a scouting party for a merchant company.  We're looking into opening this route up as a safe trade route, although your news seems to lessen our chances of succeeding in that goal.

"Orcs, you say?  We've heard tell of them, but we haven't seen any with our own eyes of yet.  Is there any chance you companion might have escaped them?  We will help you search for him in the morrow, if you wish, as I am sure you are saddened to loose him."


----------



## doghead (Jan 4, 2004)

"Were there any others travelling with you? 

"How long has passed and how far have you travelled since your encounter with the orcs?"

A thought occurs to Marcus. 

"And what are the chances that they are following you?


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 4, 2004)

*The stranger*

"We were attacked early last night.  We were just about ready to turn in for the night, when I heard the guards call out.  I grabbed my weapons, but one glance told me we had no chance.  There were too many of them.  I just ran.  I speared one on my way out.  I ran until I couldn't run anymore, then I lay down and hid in some bushes.  Eventually I must have fallen asleep.  When I awoke it was already midafternoon.  I got up and started heading towards Sevastopol as best as I could.  I must admit, I may well have been going the wrong way.  It's possible they would follow me, but unlikely I think.  There was slaves and supplies there for the taking without pursuing one man.  I can't necessarily even lead you back there.  I could try.  Perhaps we'll see in the morning."

"You work for a merchant consortium, eh?  Which one?  That's great, in any case.  Rome needs to expand in this direction.  There's lots of wealth here.  Farmland, forests and mines.  And no real organized oposition as far as I can tell.  These orcs we encountered were somewhat primitive.  No match for a legion, I can tell you that.  Perhaps some of you would be interested in hearing about the local archeology.  I'm all wound up & slept most of the day, so I wouldnt' be able to go to sleep at the moment.  Don't let me keep you all up, though.  I'm so glad I found you.  Thanks for your hospitality."

_I'll assume you are all unarmored now, except for Brioc, who was on watch.  Let me know if you plan on sleeping in armor, or any other precautions you are taking or will be regularly taking._


----------



## doghead (Jan 4, 2004)

_The more he speaks, the less I like it.{1}_

"Perhaps it _is_ unlikely, but it is better to be prepared."

Marcus steps back to his gear and dropping into a crouch, begins to pull on his mailshirt.{2} As he does, he scans the dark woods around the campsite {3} and every so often glances in the direction of their Roman visitor.

{1}Sence Motive (+9) check.
{2}OOC: 1 minute according to the SRDv3.5.
{3}OOC: Spot (+6) and Listen (+6) check


----------



## Jarval (Jan 4, 2004)

"I must apologise, but I'm afraid we can't be too specific about just who were working for.  If word got back to our competitors, we might loose some of the advantage we're hoping to gain."  Brioc replies to the Roman's query, sweeping the surrounding woodland with his gaze.  He turns to his companions.

"If there are orcs abroad, we should be cautious.  I suggest we have at least two of us one watch at all times.  Excepting you, of course."  He turns back to the Roman.  "You've had a busy enough night already.  Take a spot by the fire and get some rest, even if you feel unable to sleep.  A little warmth can't hurt, can it?"


----------



## doghead (Jan 4, 2004)

Marcus nods in the darkness as he finishes pulling on his armour, then belts on his sword.

"I think that that is wise. I'm dressed, so I'll take this watch with Brioc."

Turning to the Roman he says, "If you have no wish to sleep, why don't you tell us what you know about the orcs that you met and this region in general. It would be ... helpful. That is, of course, so long as you feel up to it."

Assuming that there are no objections or interuptions, Marcus also gathers up his crossbow and bolts.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 4, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> _The man acts as if he is taking a stroll in the park and discusses the death of his collegue as if he were talking about last night's dinner. I do not like it. All alone, no fear, no caution. Perhaps his brains are addled. But ... I will be watching you Mr Roman Archeologist._



_I interpretted this as a sense motive check, though, I'll admit, I forgot to roll for it. Thanks for reminding me doghead. I'll roll now. Result: Although Marcus finds the man's circumstances suspicious, he finds nothing in the man's demeaner that suggests dishonesty. Nor does he see or hear anything suspicious, although his vision is limited to the light of the campfire. It is a dark night, with clouds obscuring most of the moon and stars._

"Oh I understand. Those merchants are always secretive. Not like we archeologists. Well, let me tell you some about what we've found. I hope some of you will stay up and listen."

"As you probably know, this area of the world seems to have been originally inhabited by a race of intelligent lizard men, called Saurons by the Melniboneans. I tend to think, as do many others, that the lizard folk of today are their descendents, though they've lost their arcane magical knowledge, and their rapport with dragons...."

_He continues talking in this vein, I'll post more later. I'll wait a bit to see if anyone else wants to post anything_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 4, 2004)

Octar shrugs, rolls over, and goes back to sleep.  While being a former legionaire wasn't a garauntee of honesty, with two people keeping watch he wasn't worried.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 5, 2004)

Nathaniel stays up for a while to talk to the archaeologist -- writing down his story, primarily for his normal record-keeping but also to do a bit of fact-checking, just to make sure there aren't any holes in the story. Even this was normal behavior -- you can get away with a few inconsistencies as a public speaker, but he was beginning to think their story might someday be worthy of a _scroll_, and once put there you'd have damned _scholars_ picking apart everything -- but the others were acting a little suspicious... At least with everything written down, they could take the time to analyze it, come to their own conclusions.


----------



## doghead (Jan 5, 2004)

Once the roman is in Nathaniel's capable hands, Marcus finds a place a little away from the campsite and settles down in the shadows of a tree, his cloak drawn around him and his crossbow across his lap.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 5, 2004)

*Evening*

Sergius continues his narration, walking around a bit to make sure everyone can hear.  This annoys Marcus somewhat, as the light from his spearpoint makes it difficult for him to hide.  Sergius is an engaging speaker, and most of the party find themselves very interested in his story.  Mendicus even seems to hang on his every word.

“The Melnibeans, of course, were the dominant race on this planet for thousands of years.  They are elves, but taller, taller even than men, on average. And with a supernatural gift for magic and animals.  Particularly dragons.  Between the wizardry and their dragon-taming, none could stand in their way.  They crushed these Saurons, like they crushed all others who stood in their way.  The more interesting question is why did the Melniboneans finally fall?  There was some sort of civil war, yes, and most historians believe they exausted themselves on each other.  But Aluvial Paxus, in his groundbreaking CY 997 study on the Melniboneans, theorizes that their gods deserted them, replaced my new gods, who were not so warlike.  But this is neither here nor there, for the Melniboneans did not stay here long.  They took what they wanted from the Saurons and left his area in the peaceful and capable hands of their dwarven servants.  Ah,”  he pauses and looks at Dhurmium,”  well, not servents, perhaps.  Allies, shall we say.”


“The dwarves mostly stayed underground, though, leaving it to the Greeks to conquer the area approximately 1500 years ago, under Menaleus, one of Alexander the Great’s generals and successors.  He found some primitive people here, and formed several powerful city states.  The causes of their downfall are still unknown.”

As he speaks, Brioc remains vigilant.  After a while, he finds himself suspicious of some noises coming from the woods to the Northwest.  They seem a little too regular for the wind.

_map attached.  Hope you can all view it.  Green spots are trees &/or bushes.  Red spot is campfire.  Visibility is descent within the open area to about 30 feet from the campsite._


----------



## doghead (Jan 5, 2004)

_The man is infuriating! A good blow to the back of the head would make him much better company._ The thought makes him grin.

Marcus does his best to ignore the Roman, and concentrate on what lies in the forest.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 6, 2004)

Brioc holds a hand up, motioning for his companions to fall silent.  He stares hard into the woods, then speaks in a quiet voice.

"I think there's something in the woods over there, lads.  I can't be sure, but I could swear I heard something."  He prods Wolf with his foot, trying to waken his animal companion and his keener senses.


----------



## doghead (Jan 6, 2004)

Marcus has to stain a little to catch Briocs words. He misses one or two, but he hears enough.

A shiver runs down his spine before he can stop it. Then he returns his attention to the woods, and quietly shifts himself into a crouch. After a moment to look and listen again, he carefully cocks the crossbow and drops a bolt into place.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 6, 2004)

Octar, sleepingly lightly due to Sergius' chattering, perks up at Brioc's announcement.  Quietly, he gets up into a crouch and makes sure that his shield, sword, and bow are near.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 6, 2004)

Ehldannis turns in his sleep, lost in dreams of Melniboneans and lizard men.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 6, 2004)

*Sergius*

Sergius does not seem to notice Brioc's request for silence.  He continues talking quite loudly.

“The largest city state of the Greek conquorers was New Thracia.  It achieved economic and cultural success equal to the city states of Greece.    Some evidence suggests that these Greeks found remnants of the Sauron civilization and used these books and artifacts to enhance their own wizardry.  What is known is that they came to enslave many humanoids.  It was their revolt that ended Greek rule on this Istmus”

Brioc and the others detect no more sound or movement from across the clearing, but Marcus thinks he hears some crashing from further north, around K1 on the map.


----------



## doghead (Jan 6, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Brioc and the others detect no more sound or movement from across the clearing, but Marcus thinks he hears some crashing from further north, around K1 on the map.




Marcus shivers. Whether with excitement or fear he's not sure.

He slips back into camp as quietly as possible, coming out of the forest on the east side. Just behind Sergius.

Getting up as close as possible, preferably from behind, he says quietly but clearly, "What Brioc asks, you do. Shhh." {1}

Assuming the roman complies, he adds, "I don't like you. From the north, who are you expecting?" {2}

{1}ooc: Ideally, he would like to use the point of the crossbow bolt as emphasis, but only if he can do so cleanly. MvSilently check?
{2}ooc: bluff check - marcus is pretty sure the roman up to something, probably hiding the approach of someone. Marcus is not bluffing with the crossbow though. He really doesn't like the roman.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 6, 2004)

The mithral chainmail, while much lighter and quieter than regular chain mail, still makes more noise than the padded armor Marcus was used to.  None the less, he does seem to surprise Sergius when he appears from the bushes behind him, and his oration ends. 

"Oh, who's Brioc again?  Did someone give an order?  I'm expecting no one.  Which way is North?"

_Sense motive check:  again, you can't put your finger on anything that would make you think he was hiding something._


----------



## doghead (Jan 7, 2004)

Marcus steps back a little and puts his finger to his lips.

"Shhh. Don't say a word."

He glances over to Brioc.

"I think we have company from the north. Across the clearing." He nods in the direction to clarify.

"I'm going to scout up the east side of the clearing and take a look. I would suggest you shoot the roman if he starts talking again."

With a feral grin at the roman, Marcus moves back into the trees.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 7, 2004)

His mood towards the Roman quickly sliding from suspicion to irritation, Brioc nods at Marcus' words.  "Take Wolf with you.  He'll spot anything hiding long before any of us could."

He nudges Wolf again, then points at Marcus.  "Guard."  He says simply, and Wolf stands up, stretches, then pads over to stand at Marcus' side.  He looks up expectantly, tail wagging slightly, then follows as Marcus makes for the trees.

"And you, for the gods' sake, shut up."  Brioc says as he turns to Sergius.  "I don't know what's out there, but if it's hostile, I want to be able to hear it coming."


----------



## doghead (Jan 7, 2004)

Assuming no interuptions, Marcus heads out along the  tree line on the east side of the clearing. It will take him more NE than N, but this should give him a good flanking position if nesesssary. He will keep going til he is about 50' to the north of the campsight. {1}

He talkes care to be as quiet and inconspicious as possible.

{1}ooc: above the 1st lattitude, 1 square=5'?


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 7, 2004)

*Dhormium*

_OOC:  I'll NPC Dhormium at this point.  Thels, are you out there?  I emailed you._

Sergius scowls at Marcus, and grips his spear, although he doesn't point it anywhere.  He edges around to the south of the campfire.

Dhormium gets out of his bedroll.  "This looks like trouble, eh?"  He kicks Ehldannis awake.

Mendicus seems to snap out of the stupor he sank into while listening to Sergius' story.  "Hey, uh, what's going on?"  he asks.

As Marcus & wolf begin sneaking North, two short whistle bursts come from the trees to the West, where Brioc had originally heard noises.  At that shouts and clanking of metal can be heard from the trees in the North.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 7, 2004)

Octar frowns at the Roman's chattering, but lets the other's chastisment suffice. As Marcus leaves, he calls out softly "Be careful, friend."  Noticing Ehldannis' tossing, he leans over to give him a nudge.  "Something in the woods," he says breifly.  "Might be trouble."  He begins hastily donning his chainmail, hoping he doesn't get caught at an akward moment.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 7, 2004)

Nathaniel, taking the interruption calmly at first -- as such noises almost always turn up to be nothing -- comes to attention once Octar begins donning his armor. Not worrying about his own leather, he instead grabs for his sword, drawing it as silently as possible, but not without a heavy dose of poetic flourish.

He moves next to Octar, sword at balance, ready to defend him in case he is caught with his head stuck in chain.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 7, 2004)

Ehldannis scrambles to his feet and is smoothing out his robes in an annoyed fashion when he suddenly stops, his attention seemingly caught. He gazes around the camp his head cocked askew and stops and focuses as his attention passes over the Roman, his almond eyes locking the man with an iron stare. He takes a deep breath and seems to be mumbling to himself as comprehension dawns on his face suddenly and he yells out, too loudly for a night encamped in foreign wilderness, "Ware that man, he attempts to ensorcell us!"

Ehldannis immediately reaches for the reassurance of his magic and begins calling out a string of arcane words. [casts _Invisibility_]


----------



## doghead (Jan 7, 2004)

Marcus nods at Octar words of caution, but doesn't rely as he slips into the trees as quietly as possible. None is expected.

At the sound of the whistles and shouts Marcus freezes. _Two groups!_ Marcus  knows a bold move now could give them the advantage. _But what do we face?_ Marcus decides to wait. He's a little exposed, but the woods behind him will make him harder to see, and those to the south cast some shodaws across where he stands.

As he stands motionless, Marcus realises that the anxiety that had been twisting around inside him this night as he had sat watch had gone. He had been such a fool. The children of his people, as Marcus had done, quickly learn that the night is their friend. The people of the towns feared it so. But his people learned to know it, and operate under its protection. 

So much had been happening so fast. He had become so caught up in what he wanted to be, that he had begun to forget who he was. He would try not to forget again, assuming he lived through this night. There were, of course, creatures more comfortable in the dark than ever his people could be. And there was a good possiblity that some of them were just across the clearing ... 

Marcus concentrates on keeping his breathing calm and his body relaxed and ready ...


----------



## Jarval (Jan 7, 2004)

Brioc's new scimitar slides smoothly out of it's scabbard, and the druid takes a defensive stance, his shield's reassuring weight on his right arm.

"We've got something out in the woods, and by the sounds of things they're not friendly."  He answers Mendicus.  "Grab a blade and be ready, for I think they're about to charge..."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 7, 2004)

By the dim light of the campfire, numerous armed humanoid forms can be seen grouping at the north end of the clearing. At this point, the light is too dim to make out their exact race. Eldannis vanishes from sight. Mendicus straps on his belt with his short sword and grabs his crossbow and quiver. Dhurmium readies his sheild and mace. Marcus slips into the bushes, and the wolf follows.

Initiatives:
Ehldannis
Nathaniel
_various enemies
Marcus
Dhormium
Octar
Brioc & wolf
oa_
mendicus


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 7, 2004)

ooc: I assume that significantly less than a minute has passed.  How long does it take to get out of partially-donned armor?

_Damn!_ thinks Octar, reversing direction and struggling to get _out_ of his chainmail.  _What timing._


----------



## doghead (Jan 8, 2004)

Marcus waits in amoung the trees. _If we can get behind them, or even just hit them from the side ... _

ooc: looking for a rear or flank attack opportunity.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 8, 2004)

"Hold back for now lads, give me a moment."  Brioc quietly urges his friends.  Invoking the powers of his gods, he calls out to the trees, asking them to hold his foes.


(*OOC:* Or put another way, Brioc casts _Entangle_.)


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 8, 2004)

_Only about a round has passed since Octar began donning his armor, so his first round action could be to 'undon' it.  I'll give Inez & Guiltpuppy a little more time before I post some actions._


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 8, 2004)

Ehldannis silently pads away from the campsite, giving himself the safety of space should the as yet unseen enemy come charging towards his companions. He then turns to watch the woods, the words of a spell mumbling repeatedly as he watches for signs of the attackers.

[OOC: move and then ready an action to cast _sleep_ on any group that emerges from the woods]


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 8, 2004)

*Round 1*

_I moved Ehldannis East into the woods, since you did not state a direction, Inez.  East seemed safer.  Since Guiltpuppy does not post very frequently, I'm going to assume an action for him._

Nathaniel, seeing forces arrayed against the party, begins an inspiring oration about the power of justice.  He then waits, guarding Octar as he tosses his armor aside and girds for battle.

The enemy charges, shouting battle cries in a language none recognize.  However, as they close, they are quite clearly orcs, about 6.  These orcs employ a variety of gear, from the stone age to equipment of the Roman legion.  Most wear hide or leather armor, though some wear the chainmail of the legion.  Some wield large stone axes, others the steel longswords and large metal sheilds of the legion.  All have a red talon emblazoned on their armor.  They are led by a huge orc wearing legionaire chainmail, and weilding a large double axe.  Behind these come a small company of orcs armed with shortbows.

These orcs close, charging the company.  The large orc heads straight for Dhormium, striking him with his axe for 10 points dmg.  Another swings his axe at Brioc, but misses widely.  A third thrusts at Nathaniel with its sword, ripping a gash in his left arm (4 points).  Nathaniel returns the blow more effectively, splitting the orc's skill.


----------



## doghead (Jan 8, 2004)

Every thing happens fast, almost perfectly.The orcs pound past Marcus, leaving their backs exposed. Then the small group of bow weilding orcs emerges from the trees. _Damn!_

Marcus looses at the most motionless of the archers. For a instant, he considers following the bolt across the clearing. But if the orcs overwhelm the party ... and there is Sergius the snake. The bow men wont fire into their own, willl they?  

He barely waits to see if the bolt finds its mark. He drops the crossbow as he slips around the back of the tree and back along the fringes of the woods towards the the melee around the campfire. He draws his shortsword as he slips through the shadows. The wolf is a ghost flickering through the shadows beside him. With a little luck they can catch at least one of the orcs unawares.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 8, 2004)

Scooping up his sword from the ground, Octar charges past Mendicus to help the surrounded Brioc, slashing at one of the orcs.

ooc: Pick up sword as move action, partial charge as standard action to H9 to attack opponent in G8.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 9, 2004)

_Brioc, you can reconsider your first round action, or you could attempt to cast the spell defensively.  Some of the orcs got the jump on you.  Ehldannis, you can still cast your spell anywhere in the field._

Marcus releases his bolt at an orc.  It flies true, catching the orc unaware, and burying itself in his neck.  He falls, clutching futally at the barbed shaft.

Dhormium, bolstered by Nathaniel's oration, and his own skills in orc-fighting, strikes at the huge orc, cutting a gash through his armor.  (9 pts dmg)

Behind the fire, Octar shrugs off the armor he was donning, Mendicus looses a crossbow bolt at one of the orcs moving in to flank Brioc.  "Look out, Master!" he cries pointlessly.  His bolt bounces harmlessly off the orc's large metal sheild.

Sergius seems somewhat confused, and backs away slightly, muttering to himself, his flaming longspear at ready.

The orc archers' attention is drawn to Marcus and the wolf.  Three bows twang.  Despite his cover, Marcus takes a shaft in the shoulder.  It bounces off his fine mail, but leaves a bruise (4 pts.).  The wolf also takes a cut from a flying shaft. (2 pts)


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 9, 2004)

Seeing the orcs emerge from the woods, Ehldannis completes his spellcasting with a lullaby like intonation before gesturing towards the group of archers. 

[OOC: Ehldannis will aim his spell at the corner of lines J&K and 2&3, which I believe should include all the archers in the *10' burst*. Sheesh, 3.5E has near castrated Sleep!]


----------



## doghead (Jan 9, 2004)

The impact of the shaft causes Marcus to stumble slightly before he regains his balance. His shortsword now firmly in hand, he pushes forwards towards the orcs around the campfire. His eyes follow the one attempting to get through Nathaniel guard, seeking the vunerable points in the orcs armour. A few steps more and he will be on it.

ooc: sneak attack if possible.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 9, 2004)

Cursing as the orcs surround him, Brioc continues casting his spell regardless, staying alert to the threat of the many weapons suddenly in his proximity.


(Continuing casting _Entangle_, but on the defensive.  Concentration +9)


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 10, 2004)

The party, unable to see or hear Ehldannis, or really pay much attention to the archers, hardly notices as two of the archers collapse mysteriously to the earth.  

_OOC:  Without knowing exactly where Brioc wants to center his entanglement, I'll assume it was the same place as last time, about where the orcs emerged from the trees_

Brioc takes a step back from his attackers, and mutters divine incantations, his eyes flashing green.  Suddenly the grass, trees and bushes come alive clinging to everyone and everything in the northern part of the clearing.  _OOC:  To some extent I determined the epicenter of the spell randomly.  It worked very well for Brioc._  The wolf, reacting to the hostile arrow, meanwhile, charges the archers, and is himself entangled along with them.

*Round 2*

The orc soldiers around Brioc are uneffected by the waving foliage.  They attack visciously, two of the them penetrating the druids armor, with stone axe and legionaire sword (11 points dmg).  Another charges Mendicus, striking him hard with its sword, and dropping him to the ground.  The last hacks desperately at the nimble Bard, missing, and Nathaniel's ripose slices the ungainly creatures throat.  Nathaniel's success is short-lived, however.  From behind, the man called Sergius suddenly swings into action, stepping forward and thrusting his spear into Nathaniel's back.  "The days of man are over.  The era of the Orc is begun!"  He shouts, as Nathaniel collapses.  Sergius jerks his spear out, its burning tip coterizing the the deep, well-placed wound in Nathaniel's back. (_Nathaniel unconscious_)

The large leading orc deftly steps forward out of the clinging grass, and deals Dhurmium two solid blows with his double axe.  The dwarf is struck off his feet, blood gushing from wounds in his head and chest. (_Dhurmium unconscious_)

_Octar, Marcus, Brioc and Ehldannis up_


----------



## Jarval (Jan 10, 2004)

"Oh sod this!"  Brioc snaps, resuming his defensive stance.  He slashes out at the large orc, hoping that if the leader is killed his followers might be persuaded to flee more easily.


(Fighting on the defensive, -4 to hit, +2 AC.  Attacking the orc with the double axe.)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 10, 2004)

_This got bad, fast._  Drawing his sword from it's sheath, Octar swings it two-handed at Sergius.  "I'll believe that when Rome falls."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 10, 2004)

Ehldannis looks at Segius in disbelief. _Just when I thought humans could get no stranger_. 

Ehldannis's nimble fingers delve into his pouch and retrieve the magical pearl _liberated_ from the Wendol. He meditates over it briefly before once more entering into the spellcasting ritual he has just performed.


[OOC: casts _Sleep_ to try and effect the orcs in G7, H7, G8 & H9. Ehldannis will cast the spell including Brioc within its radius if necessary, trusting that he is more powerful than orcs.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 10, 2004)

Nathaniel falls gracefully enough, and does not snore.

_(In other words, just posting to say yep, I'm still around, just not at top frequency. Should be closer to daily for the next couple of months, though...)_


----------



## doghead (Jan 10, 2004)

Marcus blinks. _What the hell?_. A moment ago he was steps away from the camp fire. Now he is back where he left his crossbow. No wonder he is a little startled. Wouldn't you be?

_There must be strange magic at work here._ He glances around to see what else has happened. It doesn't look good. It might be better if he had brought some bolts for his crossbow with him.

Serguis' declaration decides it for Marcus. _Should have killed him before._ Marcus heads back to the campsight, heading south first, then swinging west to bring him out in the south east corner of the small clearing in which the camp is nestled.

ooc: L9. Attack Serguis if possible.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 11, 2004)

*Round 2 (con't)*

_doghead, your first round action was the crossbow shot.  I hadn't followed through with your last posted action, b/c by the time Marcus' turn came up, Nathaniel had killed the orc in question.  Is that what you're referring to?  Guilt puppy, glad you're still around, hope Nathaniel will be here with you..._

Brioc shifts to attack the larger orc, leaving his flank exposed.  Yet just before they orcs can take advantage of this, the two flanking ones drop to the ground unconscious.  Brioc glances to his left at this development, and catches a glimse of a strange figure dashing at great speed from the Northwestern woods to the southeastern woods.  A humanoid figure, yet strange...knees that bend backwards?

Marcus runs south.  The trees and bushes slow him somewhat, and he emerges behind Sergius unable to attack this round.  He emerges to see Octar swinging his sword over his head with both hands.  It comes down at Sergius, who raises his spear to block the blow.  Octar's blade comes down, meeting the spear just below the burning point, splintering the wooden haft and sending the point bouncing north over Nathaniel's body.  As the glowing point bounces it sends weird shadows dancing across the trees.  Sergius, although saved from Octar's blade, screams with an expression of panic.  His lips pulled back from his teeth, Octar notices the long yellow pointed molars, which had been cleverly concealed by Sergius' beard and facial expressions.

Octar largely misses this turn of events, as he refocuses on the orc leader.  His new magical blade does not fail him, slicing neatly through the roman chainmail, and splattering orc blood on the writhing grass. (7 points).  The wolf, largely unnoticed, struggles vainly with the plants.

Mendicus, his face covered in his own blood, crawls into the bushes.
*end round 2*


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 11, 2004)

*map*

map


----------



## doghead (Jan 11, 2004)

_Manzanita, thats fine._



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> Marcus runs south.  The trees and bushes slow him somewhat, and he emerges behind Sergius unable to attack this round.  He emerges to see Octar swinging his sword over his head with both hands.  It comes down at Sergius, who raises his spear to block the blow.  Octar's blade comes down, meeting the spear just below the burning point, splintering the wooden haft and sending the point bouncing north over Nathaniel's body.  As the glowing point bounces it sends weird shadows dancing across the trees.  Sergius, although saved from Octar's blade, screams with an expression of panic.  His lips pulled back from his teeth, Octar notices the long yellow pointed molars, which had been cleverly concealed by Sergius' beard and facial expressions.
> 
> Octar largely misses this turn of events, as he refocuses on the orc leader.  His new magical blade does not fail him, slicing neatly through the roman chainmail, and splattering orc blood on the writhing grass. (7 points).  The wolf, largely unnoticed, struggles vainly with the plants.




Marcus focuses on Sergius. There will be time enough later to work out what is happening with the man's spear. He hopes that that ignorance won't get him killed. 

He closes with Sergius. If he can strike before Sergius knows that he is there, he will.{1} _The man didn't deserve any favours._ If not, he simply closes hard and fast.{2} He wants Serguis on the ground as fast as possible. _But not dead. Don't kill him if you can avoid it, Marcus. He has questions to answer before he dies._

{1} Sneak attack (+2d6)
{2} Standard attack (Shortsword +6,1d6, 19-20/x2, Piercing)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 11, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Octar largely misses this turn of events, as he refocuses on the orc leader.  His new magical blade does not fail him, slicing neatly through the roman chainmail, and splattering orc blood on the writhing grass. (7 points).  The wolf, largely unnoticed, struggles vainly with the plants.
> 
> [/b]




ooc: _I assume you actually mean "brioc" there.   

IC:  Shortly after Marcus makes his attack, Octar moves to help Brioc, discarding the weaponless Orc as no longer a threat,  He swings at one of the beasts surrounding Brioc._


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 12, 2004)

*Round 3*

_Ehldannis has first action, but I'll keep the action going._

The orc fighting Brioc swings his stone axe, but can't penetrate the druid's guard.  The other functioning orcen soldier moves past the prone Mendicus to attack Octar.  Octar whirls just in time to meet his attack, and deflects the sword thrust with his own.  He thrust forward with his blade, but the orc steps away.  

The orc leader raises his axe to strike at Brioc, but finds his legs entangled in the grass.  With great effort, he pulls his legs free and steps over fallen body of Dhurmium, but does not get an attack this round.

Sergius screams and hurls himself headlong at his spearpoint.  This gives Marcus a chance to stab him as he moves, and the gypsy does manage to catch him a scatching blow (4 pts).  Segius dives on his spearpoint, catching it with both hands, only to release it with another scream, as the red-hot metal burns the flesh of his palms.  Marcus follows him and stabs again, but the wily 'archeologist' is still quick enough to roll aside. _ (he's prone.)_

Brioc swings again at his towering opponent, but this time his blade deflects off the roman mail.

*end of round 3* except for Ehldannis


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 12, 2004)

*map*

map


----------



## doghead (Jan 12, 2004)

*Round 4*

_Slippery little bugger, like trying to catch a chicken._

Marcus follows up. He feints hoping to catch the roman with the follow-up strike.

ooc: Feint (std action, Bluff +7), attack (std action). Never tried this before. Is it right?


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 12, 2004)

Ehldannis has little prepared in the way of offensive magic, so he instead takes out his bow and strings it. He then will take a shot at the orc in H7 next round.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 12, 2004)

While more than a little surprised by two of his opponents falling, Brioc is not one to look a gift horse in the mouth.  He lashes out with his scimitar, hoping this more aggressive approach yields some reward.


(Normal attack, no longer fighting defensively.  +5 To Hit, 1d6+3 dmg.)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 12, 2004)

Seeing an opening at the leader, Octar takes an overhand swing at the Orc's back, hoping to save Brioc from the creature's predations.  _He fights well, though_ thinks Octar, _for one whose talent lies primarily in other areas._


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 13, 2004)

*Round 4*

*round 3* 

Ehldannis aims carefully to avoid Brioc, and shoots an arrow at his orc opponent.  Despite the difficulties in aiming into combat, Ehldannis shoots with accuracy to be envied by the finest elven archer, as he arrow imbeds in the orc's neck, killing it instantly.

*Round 4*

Ehldannis again aims his bow, this time at Sergius' back, but misses.  
_I decided to randomly determine Ehldannis' next target._

The orc facing octar swings his blade wide, but his leader is more effective, striking Brioc unerringly with both blades, sending him crashing to the earth in a shower of blood.  (22 pts dmg).

Sergius rolls to standing and whips out his short sword.  "I don't need my spear to kill the rest of you, Roman skum.  Rome will fall, one roman at a time."

_I've been interupted - to be continued._


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 13, 2004)

*Round 4, con't*

Marcus feints, then strikes out with his sword.  Sergius does not take the bait, but is still unable to avoid the sword thrust (4 pts)
Octar strikes with renewed effort, as he sees his friend fall.  His sword strikes true, cracking against the orc's helmet with a crack and sparks.  (11 pts)  The orc whirles on Octar.  Octar feels some hope, as Brioc's wolf comes charging at the large orc, skipping around the edge of the writhing vegitation, in time to see his master fall.  

The last orc soldier staggers and falls, a feathered bolt emerging from his unguarded armpit.  Mendicus, prone in the bushes, reloads.

_end of round 4_


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 13, 2004)

*map*

map


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 13, 2004)

Seeing Brioc fall, Ehldannis will change target to the orc leader.


----------



## doghead (Jan 13, 2004)

Marcus sees Brioc fall. _This is not a good place to die._



			
				Sergius the slippery snake said:
			
		

> "I don't need my spear to kill the rest of you, Roman skum. Rome will fall, one roman at a time."




Marcus spits.

"I've no interest in what you have to say right now."

And presses.

OOC: Attack Sergius (+6, 1d6).


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 13, 2004)

_Damn!_  Octar steps closer towards the wolf, lunging at the Orc with a worldless shout.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 13, 2004)

*Round 5*

_Does Ehldannis not have a summon monster II spell? I think I've misplaced his list. The noncombat list I have doesn't have sleep either. Please reprovide_

Ehldannis aim his bow at the huge orc which has already felled two of his companions. Unfortnately, in attempting to avoid hitting Octar, his arrow speeds wide.

The huge orc shouts something in his gutteral language, and turns his deadly axe towards Octar. Even the powerful Octar seems petit compared with its bulk. Octar skillfully avoids the first blade, but the second clips him in the shoulder (6 pts), a mere fleshwound compared to some of his other recent battles.

Sergius also switches to this gutteral language, and shouts several words repeatedly. He circles with the smaller Gypsy, their short swords clashing, bodies closing, then both step back, wounded. (4 pts each)

Octar gauges his attack carefully, suspecting he won't get many chances to bring down this opponent. His heart beats loudly as despair begins to take him, but Nathaniel's inspiring words give him strength. As the axe retreats, he darts forward, swinging his sword two-handed. The orc tries to sidestep, but his bulk is too great to avoid the blade, which rips into his stomache, spraying foul entrails into the firelight. The great orc, stumbles backwards, and falls heavily into the writhing vegitation. (13 pts dmg)

The wolf, crouches and growls, standing defensively over Brioc's bleeding body. Mendicus stumbles out of the brush, his face barely visible under the gore. The wolf backs away as he kneels next to Brioc. Breathing heavily, Mendicus says, "Master, your father did not send me with you empty handed." He pulls out a vial and pours the clear liquid down Brioc's throat. 

_Brioc healed to 2 hps._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 14, 2004)

Turning to the last opponent standing nearby, Octar swings hard.  The thought of taking the man alive doesn't enter his mind, nor does the thought of killing him- he simply wants to end the danger to himself and his friends as quickly as possible.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 14, 2004)

Brioc scrambles backwards slightly, before muttering a desperate prayer.  Fire lights his hand, and he hurls it towards Sergius.


(Casting _produce flame_)


----------



## doghead (Jan 14, 2004)

*Round 6*

Marcus notices Octar turn out of the corner of his eye, and so he shifts northward {to L8}, splitting the Sergius' attention and hopefully opening up his flank to one of them _Between the fire, Octar and me, you should have difficulty slipping out of this one._ But the man *is* a snake, so Marcus remains wary.

ooc: Attack (+6, 1d6) or Sneak attack (+2d6). Ideally, he would like to leave the man in a condition to talk. But Marcus is aware that there are still the achers to deal with, and they can't afford to mess around here.

Edit: Just saw Jarvel's post. Rolled a 2 for Spot check - Marcus didn't see Brioc preping that little surprise. Depending on how the initiative works out, this could hurt


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 15, 2004)

*Round 6*

Ehldannis aims his bow at the one remaining enemy, and fires, but his arrow again goes wide.  

Segius sees that his last ally has fallen, and bolts East.  As he passes, Marcus tries to catch him with his blade, but isn't quite fast enough.  Sergius bursts through the bushes next to Ehldannis and keeps going.  As the group makes to pursue, suddenly a dazzle of lights bursts forth around Marcus.  To the rest, (not Marcus) it seems to come from due South of him.  With the quick reaction of one used to thinking on his feet, Marcus manages to shut his eyes before the dizzying effect can impair him.

Mendicus mummurs "Thank the earth mother..."  His efforts shooting his crossbow and healing Brioc have torn open his wounds, and with warm blood dripping down his face, he topples over in a dead faint.

_Mendicus' healing actions took more than a round, and Brioc must take a moment to get his bearings after awakening, so he gets no 6th round action.  Marcus and Octar may post 6th round actions now, since you may wish to change your posted ones_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 15, 2004)

Octar curses and dives for his bow.  "Marcus, get him!"  Having retrieved his bow, Octar will rush to stand between Octar and the surviving archers, knocking an arrow to his bow.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 15, 2004)

Octar can see one figure struggling in the vegitation  in the north part of the clearing.  (the other three are asleep or dead.)


----------



## doghead (Jan 15, 2004)

*Round 6 Revised*

Marcus wants Sergius so bad, but there are still archers and the others ...



> "Marcus, get him!"




Octar's shout releases Marcus from his dilemma like a bolt from a crossbow, with the snake the target. Octar will look after the rest, and Marcus has faith in his friend. And Ehldannis must still be around. _Surely it was his magick light?_

The campfire light is quickly lost behind the trees, the world becomes a place painted all in silvers, greys and blacks by the moon and stars. The dash through the forest reminds Marcus of the games of tag he played at night as a child. _I will get him. I was always good at this game._

ooc: Blind Fight - You take only half the usual penalty to speed for being unable to see. Darkness and poor visibility in general reduces your speed to three-quarters normal, instead of one-half.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 15, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> _...but Nathaniel's inspiring words give him strength..._




_(Did Nathaniel get healed somewhere that I missed, or are his words from before the fall just still in effect? I just want to make sure I haven't overlooked something...)_


----------



## doghead (Jan 15, 2004)

ooc: I think it is the latter. Thats how I read it. Nathaniel was laid out in about round 3 or 4, but Bardic Music's effects last for 5 rounds after the bard ceases singing, etc.


----------



## doghead (Jan 15, 2004)

His blood runs hot in his veins as Marcus races through the forest.

He lets out a howl of glee. 

As a child he had done this by instinct and wits. Those he still had but the intervening years, he realised, had added to them new skills and abilities.

"I was born to this Sergius! Did you know that! I can smell you!"

"Can you feel my breath on you neck! My sword between your shoulder blades!"

The spooked kids were always the easiest to catch.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 16, 2004)

*Round 6 (con't)*

_Yes, Nathaniel is still out, but the lingering effects of his oration are what enabled Octar to connect with his last blow.  So, you can sort of feel like you're still in the game..._

Marcus bravely dashes into the forest after Sergius.  
Octar sheaths his blade and readies his bow and arrows.
Brioc gets up, guarded by his wolf.  Mendicus faints.

*Round 7*

Ehldannis...
Sergius seems to realize Marcus is trailing him. He draws up.  "You are indeed a fool, Roman, to follow one of orc blood into the darkness."  Marcus can't really see him, only senses his form amidst the trees ahead of him in the near-darkness.  As Marcus slows to face him, he hears another set of feet fast approaching him from the southwest.

Octar fires his bow at the struggling form to the North.  He hears the arrow thump wetly into flesh, and a gutteral voice cries out, but the orc continues to struggle in the grass.

_Brioc, Marcus and Ehldannis can still act this round._


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 16, 2004)

*map*

map


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 16, 2004)

Octar pulls two more arrows in quick sucsession, shooting them both quickly at the trapped orcs.

ooc: Rapid shot.

edit: And Octar's intent was to impose himself between Brioc and the archers; not sure if that changes anything.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 16, 2004)

Ehldannis moves back through the forest towards where Marcus has dashed past him and soon catches both his companion and spys Sergius with his Elvish vision. He moves alongside Marcus and draws a bead on the stranger. Looking down his arrow he calmly asks Sergius, "What manner of _man_ are you?" He watches the man-orc intently and at any sign of spellcasting, attack or flight will release his arrow.


----------



## doghead (Jan 16, 2004)

_Orc born. One of those creatures more at home in the dark._ The cold touch of fear sends a shiver down his spine. He endeavours to keep it out of his voice.{1}

"Goblin-kin. So they rutted your mother, Sergius."

Marcus considers tossing a knife. _I'm not going to get the jump on him here, and without that, its just an irritation._ But he carefully slides one from his belt anyway, the blade pressed along the length of his left arm, and out of sight hopefully. _If it gets up close and dirty ... _. {2}

_Wolf?_ His gaze flickers momentarily to his right, but he avoids the turn his head, even if he doesn't see anything. He pushes forward towards Sergius. Sergius is the prize.

{1} Bluff +7.
{2} Not using two weapons (have you seen the penalties!). Just keeping it in the off hand, assuming that there is no penalty for this.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 16, 2004)

*Round7*

Neither Marcus nor Ehldannis can see Sergius' face, but they hear him mutter in his gutteral tongue, then shout as he flees again, this time to the South.  Marcus hears Ehldannis' bow twang, and hears the arrow thump into a tree.  His blade has more success, tearing a gash in Sergius bicept as he dashes by.  Eyes following his enemy south, both Ehldannis and Marcus see a dark shape turn and follow Sergius.  Although humanoid, they can tell nothing more, although it smells musky like an animal, not like an orc.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 17, 2004)

Brioc shakes his head, trying to clear the haze still left by his recent lapse into unconsciousness.  He call upon nature to help him in this time of need, his voice tracing the ritual pattern taught to him by his father.

(Casting _Summon Nature's Ally II_ in place of _Flame Blade_ to call a hippogriff.)


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 17, 2004)

_Since Brioc can't see Sergius at this point, I assume he's summoning the hippogryph to attack the archers?_


----------



## doghead (Jan 17, 2004)

Marcus sets off after Sergius.

Marcus stumbles, only just catching himself, at the sudden  appearence of the figure, detaching itself from the darkness in the persuit of Sergius.

_What? That is not wolf. It smells like ...?_ Marcus really has no idea.  He pushes on as fast as possible after Sergius. _Its no Orc. Goblin? Bugbear?_ But Marcus knows he is just pulling names from the stories. _But it is no friend of Sergius I think._

_But remember, there is no reason to believe it is any friend of yours either ..._.

ooc: Marcus will attempt to catch and bring down Sergius. He isn't planning to attack the "humanoid", and will act to avoid confrontation with it if possible, but he doesn't assume that it is friendly.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 17, 2004)

Ehldannis chases after the fleeing Sergius and loads his bow whilst attempting to weave through the foliage. He then stops and when he picks up a clean shot on Sergius he fires. Thankfully for Ehldannis, none of his companions see his unathletic display of "running" and moving through the undergrowth, he is obviously one not used to the outdoors and physical pursuits.

[OOC: Move 30' and fire an arrow at Sergius]


----------



## Jarval (Jan 17, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> _Since Brioc can't see Sergius at this point, I assume he's summoning the hippogryph to attack the archers?_



(*OoC:* Yup, that's right.  I'm giving them something other than me to shoot at while I try to get some of our side back on their feet.)


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 18, 2004)

*Round 8*

Octar shoots two more arrows, this time stilling the struggling orc.  Brioc's spell summones a flying horse/eagle, which swoops down and begins tearing at the two sleeping orcs next to Brioc.

Ehldannis and Marcus pursue their fleeing foes, but can hardly see each other as they struggle through the bushes and around trees, let alone their quarry.  The elf's vision is scarely better than the humans, as the clouds and branches obscure the dim light of the moon & stars.  

Everyone feels a bit of an adrenalin drop, as Nathaniel's stirring commentary loses its potency.


----------



## doghead (Jan 18, 2004)

Marcus pushes on after Sergius. _Can this man be killed?_ Marcus pushes the thought from his mind. _Just focus on the task at hand Marcus. Get it done._

ooc: Is Ehldannis no longer invisible?


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 18, 2004)

Ehldannis long since voided his invisibility by the use of his sleep spells.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 19, 2004)

Moving quickly, Brioc runs over to Dhurmium, and invokes a healing spell on the dwarven priest.  As he regains consciousness, Brioc helps him back to his feet.

"You must aid me!  I have few curative magics, but several of our companions lie bleeding.  Between us, we may yet save their lives."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 19, 2004)

*Round 9*

Marcus and Ehldannis pause.  They hear a whisper of wind in the trees, and they hear each others breath and movement, but no other distinguishable sound.

Brioc lays his hands on Dhormium.  The dwarf's eyes flicker open.  "Oh.  Who needs help."  He rises tentatively to his feet and looks around. (now @ 3 hps).

Octar fills another orc archer with arrows.  The hypogryph swoops down and kills the last one.

The field of battle is quiet.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 19, 2004)

"You heal Nathaniel, and I'll try to help Mendicus.  Pray that we're not too late!"

Following his own words, Brioc returns to his companion.  The spell he casts on Mendicus is weak in comparison with the one he used on , but it should remove any immediate danger of his friend bleeding to death.


(Casting _Cure Minor Wounds_ on Mendicus.  Is there anyone else who needs healing now?)


----------



## doghead (Jan 20, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Marcus and Ehldannis pause.  They hear a whisper of wind in the trees, and they hear each others breath and movement, but no other distinguishable sound.




Marcus takes a slow breath to clam his breathing then once more scans the woods for any sign of the snake. _Oh Sergius, you have the luck of a fiend._

Marcus continues pushing forward, still hoping he can find the man.

ooc: Keep looking for a few rounds, moving forward at standard speed. Then return to camp.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 20, 2004)

Dhormium gets his bearings and approaches Nathaniel.  He kneels and examines this body.  "Oh, 'tis too late for this one, I fear."

Mendicus sputters and sits up.  "Oh,..." he says after Brioc's cure.

In the forest, Marcus begins to push on, when he hears some way to his right  "Go back and return the spearpoint to me, and you may keep your miserable lives."


----------



## doghead (Jan 21, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> In the forest, Marcus begins to push on, when he hears some way to his right  "Go back and return the spearpoint to me, and you may keep your miserable lives."




For a moment, Marcus assumes its Sergius. He's about to raise a great cry to bring the others when ...

_Is it Sergius, or the other? That dark shape. It too chased Sergius. Was it the spear that it sought?_

ooc: listen check (+6) (i suppose) to recognise the voice. If it isn't Sergius, Marcus will ask in a normal voice _"Who shall I say it belongs to? Do you have a name?"_ If it is Sergius, Marcus will cry out _"Sergius! Do you seek the spear? What is it worth to you?"_, as mush to alert the others as anything. UP.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 21, 2004)

"Damn all Orcs to hell!" says Octar at Dhormium's pronouncement, with anger and adrenaline overriding grief.  He had known him only a brief time, yes, but he had done more and risked more with Nathaniel than he had with people he had known his whole life.

Still full of energy, Octar prowls around the campfire, before yelling "Marcus!  Ehldannis!  Where are you?"  into the night.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 21, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Dhormium gets his bearings and approaches Nathaniel.  He kneels and examines this body.  "Oh, 'tis too late for this one, I fear."



Brioc's face fades to grey at these words, and he rushes to Nathaniel's side, hoping to find some sign of life that Dhormium might have missed.  Finding none, his face goes from grief to cold fury in a moment, and he stands, sword in hand.

"If you cannot help him, then heal me as well as you can, priest.  The creature that killed Nathaniel shall not live to see the dawn."  The look he casts towards the dwarf brooks no argument, the fires of anger burning bright in Brioc's eyes.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 21, 2004)

Dhormium casts cure moderate wounds on Brioc, then on himself.  Then cure minor wounds on Mendicus.  (Brioc healed 14 pts).  He goes on to examine the orc bodies to be sure they're dead.  

"Thank you, master dwarf" says Mendicus.  He gathers his crossbow, loads it, and glances around nervously at the dark woods and the gory battle site.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 22, 2004)

"MARCUS!"  Brioc bellows as he strides in the direction he last saw his friend and Sergius heading.  "Where's that snake of a Roman gone?  I want him dead!"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 22, 2004)

"He was no Roman," says Octar digustedly.  "I saw his tusks.  The slave has orc blood in him."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 22, 2004)

Ehldannis looks to Marcus and whispers, "I'm returning to the camp, we are needed there." He then turns and begins jogging back, calling out, "Marcus and I are in the woods. Sergius has escaped us."


----------



## doghead (Jan 22, 2004)

ooc: Just waiting on the result of the Listen check to determin how Marcus acts.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 22, 2004)

_Whoops, somehow, I missed Doghead's earlier post.  Sorry._

Marcus recognizes Sergius' voice, and replies:  _"Sergius! Do you seek the spear? What is it worth to you?"_

Sergius responds.  "Do not attempt to bargain with me, Roman.  I am the undisputed commander of 1000 orc warriors.  The Red Dragon ArtaXerxsa herself gave me that spearpoint.  I will spare you a few more years of life.  Go back.  Get it and fling it into the woods.  Then return to Rome."

Meanwhile, at camp, Brioc and Octar stare about in the stillness.  Something seems different.  In the dim light of the campfire, no danger seems to threaten.  Perhaps the fire needs more wood...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 22, 2004)

"Can you give light with some spell?"  asks Octar quietly of Brioc and Ehldannis, when he returns.  "I don't like the idea of gathering firewood just now.  Where's Marcus?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 22, 2004)

"Hmmm.... something is strange." Ehldannis pauses in thought for a moment before going into spellcasting and then slowly scanning the area with glowing eyes.

[casts _Detect Magic_]

"Marcus is in the woods still, we were chasing Sergius but he got away. However, Marcus still searches."


----------



## doghead (Jan 22, 2004)

No problems.



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> Marcus recognizes Sergius' voice, and replies, "Sergius! Do you seek the spear? What is it worth to you?"
> 
> Sergius responds.  "Do not attempt to bargain with me, Roman.  I am the undisputed commander of 1000 orc warriors.  The Red Dragon ArtaXerxsa herself gave me that spearpoint.  I will spare you a few more years of life.  Go back.  Get it and fling it into the woods.  Then return to Rome."




_Yes. He is still here. I want him. God help me._ Marcus dashes towards the voice as fast as possible, a little faster even. The man's(?) words sent a chill through him. _If we loose him now, he willl be back._

"The spear is no-longer yours! Sergius! {1} Stand and fight!"

ooc: {1} Can the Marcus hear the others, or them him, if they shout? There has been a bit of shouting going on.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 23, 2004)

At camp, Marcus and Brioc are spared wondering at the dim light, as suddenly a light bursts forth near Nathaniel's body.  After a moment they realize it is Sergius' spearpoint.  It had flickered out soon after he dashed off into the trees.  Now it reignites.  Moments later, Ehldannis appears from the bushes to the South.

The group then hears Marcus shout, although his words are difficult to determine.

About 70 feet to the south, Marcus crashes blindly through bushes and braches towards the voice.  He growls as he encounters thick, thorny undergrowth.  

"You are a fool."  says Sergius.  "Your death will be the last, & most painful, when we meet again."  Marcus can then hear Sergius retreating.


----------



## doghead (Jan 23, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> About 70 feet to the south, Marcus crashes blindly through bushes and braches towards the voice.  He growls as he encounters thick, thorny undergrowth.
> 
> "You are a fool."  says Sergius.  "Your death will be the last, & most painful, when we meet again."  Marcus can then hear Sergius retreating.




Marcus pulls up, panting. He stands motionless listening to the sounds of Sergius retreating. _Follow him! Let him go now and he will be back for the spear. Back with others._

But his body refuses. He stands motionless. His breathing slowly slowing. He contemplates the darkness and the jumble of branches and bushes that surround him. The sounds of Sergius' retreat fade, as does the voice in his head. He begins the slow process of making his way back to camp.

On the way back, it does occure to him to wonder who the "other" persuer was, but he has no better answer now than before. _Perhpas the others will have some idea._

It is a bedraggled Marcus that limps into camp a little while later. His clothes are all pulled awry, his is face scratched and dirty and blood drips from his wound. You don't need to ask to know he lost Sergius.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 23, 2004)

Octar's mouth presses into a grim line.  He does not ask Marcus how he is doing; he is alive, which is more than can be said for some.  Besides, he rather thinks he knows the answer.  After a pause, he says "We have a task to complete.  But after that..."  He shakes his head.  "No.  We talk of that later."  He turns to Brioc.  "Do you know... how do Nathaniel's people take care of those slain in battle?"


----------



## doghead (Jan 24, 2004)

Marcus nods to the others as he emerges. He wonders what Octar is refering to, but is too tired to ask right now. He can pick up the thread of the conversation later. Right now he is more interested in securing the spear head.

But at Octar's next words he jerks around.

"Nathaniel?"

The look on the others' faces is enough. He slumps, seeming to collapse into himself a little. He says nothing, but his eyes roam the campsite for the body. He walks over to it and drops to his knees beside his fallen companion. _We didn't know each other long or well enough to call each other friends. But I will still miss you, your counsel and companionship, your words and song._

"So long Nathaniel. Peace be with you," he says quietly. For a moment he remains there before rising.

He wordlessly stalks over to where the spear head lies. He squats down beside it and gives it careful consideration. {1}

"This was given to Sergius by the Red Dragon ArtaXerxsa herself, apparently. He places a great value on it. What do you make of it?"

ooc: {1} Marcus doesn't have Identify, but he has a few trap and magic device type skills and feats. Not expecting much, but thought I would ask what he notices/knows/finds out.


----------



## doghead (Jan 24, 2004)

Marcus remembers something, obviously, for he does not wait for a reply to his question before starting again.

"There was another in the woods with Ehldannis and I. It was not any of you, was it?"

He looks up to see their confirmation.

"I got the feeling that he, .. it, was also hunting Sergius. Perhaps for this.

"I think we should keep our eyes open for the rest of the night."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 24, 2004)

*Spearpoint*

Marcus inspects the glowing spearpoint.  It seems to be finely made, and inscribed with a script of some sort.  It glows red, shedding light equivalent to a torch, and is quite evidently hot.


----------



## doghead (Jan 24, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Marcus inspects the glowing spearpoint.  It seems to be finely made, and inscribed with a script of some sort.  It glows red, shedding light equivalent to a torch, and is quite evidently hot.




Marcus holds out his hand over the spearpoint, feeling its heat. But he doesn't touch it. {1} He can make nothing of it.

ooc: {1} Is any of the shaft (?) still attached to the spearpoint? If so, how much?

ooc: Intentions: Marcus will let Ehldannis deal with the spear. As soon as Marcus has given Ehldannis whatever assistance he requests, Marcus will get on with his next task - stripping the orc bodies of *anything* useful. He will collect it all into a pile near the fireplace. His purpose is twofold - to find anything of use to the characters, and to prevent any other orcs from ever using any of it. (I'm not sure exactly how he will go about this - burn the leather armour, break the sword blades, etc. The others might have some suggestions.) He will collect any equipment not wanted by the characters, but of decent quality if there is the possibility that it could be passed on to the local people for their use, or sold. If it is feasible to carry it.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 24, 2004)

The spearpoint remains imbedded in about an inch of shaft.  The shaft seems to be of normal hard wood, and is attached by some sort of sinue.  The shaft & sinue do not appear to be damaged by the heat.

There are 11 dead orc bodies.  From these can be collected 4 sets of hide armor, 4 sets of leather armor, and two sets of roman chainmail.  Also 4 shortbows, 4 shortswords, 70 arrows, 3 stone greataxes, 3 longswords and  3 heavy steel sheilds.  The leader also wears roman chainmail, and has a beautiful orc double axe.  He also wears an ornate neclace, clearly not of orcish make.  Ehldannis estimates its value at about 500 gps.  They also carry a variety of typical gear:  sacks, dried meat, waterskins, boots and such.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 25, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> He turns to Brioc.  "Do you know... how do Nathaniel's people take care of those slain in battle?"



Brioc shakes his head sadly.  "I know little of the Holy Land and its people, much less their rites.  What should we do?  I can give him a burial or cremation according to my own tribe's lore, but I do not wish to offend Nathaniel's spirit or his gods.

He sits by the fire, warming himself from the chill night air.

"A fine priest I make, with no knowledge of any culture outside of my own.  Oh damn it..."  He stares sorrowfully into the embers of the fire,


----------



## doghead (Jan 25, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Brioc shakes his head sadly.  "I know little of the Holy Land and its people, much less their rites.  What should we do?  I can give him a burial or cremation according to my own tribe's lore, but I do not wish to offend Nathaniel's spirit or his gods.
> 
> He sits by the fire, warming himself from the chill night air.
> 
> "A fine priest I make, with no knowledge of any culture outside of my own.  Oh damn it..."  He stares sorrowfully into the embers of the fire,




Marcus drops a pile of weapons that he's collected from the archers. The air is cold but the work keeps him warm enough to work without a cloak.

"Burn him. Give him the rites of your people. If his gods are so petty as to be upset by our lack of knowledge of their ways, then he deserves better ones.

"The orcs we shall leave for the wolves and grubs.

"There is plenty of deadwood around. Build a pyre."


ooc: out of curiosity, am I right in assuming that the old "whip 'em back to the church for a quick resse" is not common in this setting?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 26, 2004)

Octar stars into the fire with Brioc, putting a hand on his shoulder, and then looks up at Marcus' words.  "Aye.  Burning sounds best.  Although perhaps we should not stay here tonight- they might be back."  He begins collecting firewood.

ooc: Octar'll take as many arrows as no one else wants.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 26, 2004)

_From speaking with Y'dress, the only cleric of note in Sevastopol, Brioc can deduce she is not powerful enough to bring Nathaniel back._

_Actually, Dhormium would know that there are sufficiently powerful clerics in The Hold to do this, but since Guilt puppy has moved on, I guess we should too._


----------



## Jarval (Jan 27, 2004)

"I doubt any of us will be getting much more sleep tonight anyway, so I think where we are matters little.  Let us build the pyre and give Nathaniel the funeral deserving of one who has fallen while protecting the lives of others."

Brioc joins Marcus and Octar gathering firewood, Wolf following the druid closely, trying to comfort his friend.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 28, 2004)

Ehldannis inspects the speartip with his _Detect Magic_ [BTW was their anything else magical detected?] and crouches down lost in thought as he turns it over in his hands, carefully avoiding the flames. 

His curiousity sated he then looks around his companions and sees their long faces. Just as the question is forming on his lips he sees the body of Nathaniel. _Gods, I must pay more attention, magic is not all. How should I show my feelings amongst these humans? I have read of their attitudes to death but never have I seen how their grief effects them._

Seeing the others gathering firewood, Ehldannis guesses it best to follow their lead. _I will mourn him privately tonight._


----------



## Krilith (Jan 28, 2004)

_~Dhormium rises to his feet and glances at the surroundings, the thrill and excitement of the fight still courses through his body and mind.~_

"Let us indeed respect our fallen comrad and honour his passing. We shall light this pyre high and bright so that it will guide Ehldannis to his Gods."

_~With those words spoken Dhormium turns and starts gathering the needed wood. Still keeping a vigile eye for the untrusty orcs and their dishonourable ways.~c_


ooc: Hello everyone, i'll be playing Dhormium from now, i have not played in a PbP game before but i'll try and keep up.


----------



## doghead (Jan 28, 2004)

Marcus is tired. He wants this done, so they can be bid farwell to Nathanial and begone. 

He sets aside a collection of stuff, the sets of roman chainmail, the double axe, the shortswords and longswords and the bows. As he works he finds that he has been calculating the value of what they have gathered. He pulls himself up with a shake of his head. But the calculations are done - _350gp {1}, give or take, more if that double axe is as well worked as I suspect. A useful amount of gold to have, but ..._ but he knows that he will gift it to the people rather than seel it. _Let it redeem itself._ 

"This," he says pointing to the pile he has made, "I would take to pass on to people who could use it, and keep it from those who should not have it. The other stuff I would have destroyed.

"Men are sometimes burnt with the things they have treasured, and sometimes with the things that they have taken in battle I hear. 

"The hides and leather would burn well, and I would have them burnt with the pyre if it is appropriate."

Whatever the decision, Marcus accepts it without comment. The stuff he has collected he wraps in the chainamail in a bundle, and that bundle he lashes to Nathanial's horse {2}. All except a longsword, shortbow and twenty arrows, which he puts on his horse. The rest, if it was not burnt, he distroys using the double axe, before lashing it with the other stuff. He works silently, slowly and mechanically until it is all done, talking to no one unless spoken to first. Then, if there is any hours of darkness left, he wraps himself up in his blanket and falls asleep immediately, staying that way until awakened.


ooc: {1} Appraise check 13.

ooc: {2} We have horses, don't we?

ooc: Hey Krilith, welcome aboard.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 28, 2004)

Right. I forgot to put the horses in the map. They're tied up nearby.

& Krilith will be playing Dhormium. Welcome. If Thels returns, I'll invite him to create a new PC, if he wishes. I didn't want to just dump Dhormium; believe me, you'll be glad you have a cleric.

The spearpoint registers magic, but nothing else.


----------



## Krilith (Jan 29, 2004)

~Deciding there is now enough wood, Dhormium starts building the pyre with or without any help. Staking the smaller sticks and twigs in the center and the larger ones to the sides. When the pyre is ready he walks over to Ehldannis, Brioc and Octar (ooc: I’m reckon they are still awake).~

(ooc: knowledge religion check +5 to see if I know anything about the ceremony considering Nathaniel’s last rites. If I know of any ceremony I’ll try and act on them if not, we start the pyre and honor him as a friend) 

“_The pyre is ready now. We can place Nathaniel on the pyre now to give him his last rites. The sun will come up in a few hours so we still have some time, to prepare the ceremony and_” ~Dhormium nods his head in the direction where Marcus is resting~ “_maybe in turns get some few moment of rest ourselves. And then at dawn, with the company of the sunrise light Nathaniel’s pyre._”


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 29, 2004)

Dhormium knows a nice religiously neutral rite he could perform. Nathaniel had no particular religious loyalties.

The rest of the night passes peacefully. Go ahead & submit your 4th level PC stats. The morning comes. Despite the hard night, you all feel that the practice & study of the week in Sevastopol have paid off. You feel a bit more confident as you face the day. The morning is cold, but clear. The ground is hard and good for riding.  You're one day North of Sevastopol, and  3 or 4 days south of the target.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 29, 2004)

Octar stands silently as Nathaniel rises as smoke to the new dawn.  He hasn't slept all night, and is very, very tired.  He expects to catch some sleep in the saddle... but then again, maybe not.  In any case, his malaise from the settlement has been replaced with a quiet, smoldering anger.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 29, 2004)

_I guess I'm looking for a decision to either continue with the quest or to pursue Sergius.  Or whatever else.  In any case, a rough order of travel would be nice.  Nathaniel's horse could be used to carry the captured weapons._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 29, 2004)

ooc: ah, I forgot something that Octar was planning to do...

As the fire dies down, Octar turns to the others.  "We have a mission to complete, and I do not feel it just to stray from it again for something as personal as vengeance.  But when that quest is done..." he puts his hand over his heart, "I swear that I will hunt down Sergius myself.  I do not ask you to join me," he continues, looking seriously at each of them, "but I cannot say your aid would be unwelcome."


----------



## Krilith (Jan 29, 2004)

_"Agreed Octar, we need to press on with our journey. When that is settled we can return.  And lest we forget, we have this rare spearpoint that belonged to Sergius. We should study this piece some more too, I have seen magical weapons before, but somehow it seems that this piece means more to sergius than any orther 'common' magical weapon. 
Let us break our fast before we ride, it is a good day to travel and we can put quite some distance between us and this dreadfull night"_

~Dhormium turns in midcentence, the loss of Nathaniel's life and nearly his own still rattles him. He walks over to the small dieing campfire and starts prodding at the embers so he can warm up some water. Reaching over for his pack he retrieves some cheese~

_"It's not good to grieve with and empty stomach lads, come sit with me and I’ll share with you my cheese, it's the finest cheese we have in The Hold."_


ooc: corrected the name of the fallen comrad, thanks Thomas Hobbes


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 29, 2004)

Just as a friendly reminder, Ehldannis is alive and well, and Nathaniel is dead. 

"Aye.  But although we should make haste, I do not think it would be amiss to take a day or so out of our ride to deliver the weapons to those who need them," says Octar.

Whatever town takes the least time out of our quest, Sevastapol or otherwise, should get the assorted mundane non-masterwork weapons


----------



## doghead (Jan 30, 2004)

"I agree with Octar. We should continue with the task we set out to do.

"And I have a feeling that Sergius will come looking for  the spearpoint, and us. Let him do the hard work.

"We are all tired, but I think we should put some distance between ourselves and this place. If there is a town somewhat along the way, lets go that way. Otherwise, it can wait til our return."

ooc: voting to continue northwards. Marcus has become a little more comfortable in the saddle and has a little skill with Animals, he can lead Nathanials horse. That would leave the fighters and casters a bit freer. He would ride in the middle. But open to suggestions.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 30, 2004)

_Sevastopol is the one day's ride South.  You have been told of a town near the ruined city of which you seek.  But you were told the inhabitants were not friendly.  There are no other towns that you are aware of.  The spearpoint is to hot to carry by hand or in a backpack, without some sort of protection._


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 30, 2004)

Ehldannis spends the night in a mournful vigil, opening himself to the world and letting the pain of loss flow freely from and into him. By morning he is exhausted but readies himself for the day with a cleansed spirit. As he goes about his morning chores and then striking camp he ponders the impact that the death of a human has had on him. _The companionship of shared battle and adversity creates intense ties, I wonder if all human relationships are so quick to form depth? It would certainly explain much of the passionate nature of men...._

"I also agree with Octar, we should press on with our quest, we have had distractions enough from our goal and this Sergius will surely seek us out will we or not. I think the townsfolk of Sevastapol will do without the weapons for a while though, why else did we allow ourselves to be distracted by the Wendol if not to leave those folk able to protect themselves. I say we press on, the fate of many may rest on our speed."

[OOC: Manzanita, if feasible can we tie the speartip to one of the ransacked weapons so that it can be carried easily?]


----------



## doghead (Jan 30, 2004)

ooc: otherwise, wrap it between two pieces of leather or hide from the orcs - assuming that any is left. It would probably be better out of sight.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 30, 2004)

*Mendicus*

Mendicus seems unusually somber after this battle. He packs up the camp silently. Once the party is prepared to go, Mendicus takes one of the roman longswords Marcus has gathered. "I will use this now. I believe I can use it with what Master Octar has taught me." Listening to the conversation about the spearpoint, he says, " I could put that spearpoint in my cooking pot, and wrap it in a blanket. Bulky, but it could be carried on a horse."

_either of the other suggestions is feasible as well.  Just decide who will carry it, or which horse it will be on_


----------



## Krilith (Jan 30, 2004)

~Laughs softly at mendicus' remark~

"Smart thinking! from what I've tasted so far, the things comming out of that pot never promise to be too good for you, neither does this spearpoint. It will feel right at home. Shall I take the pot on today's ride? A dwarf is never easily affected by ill magic."

~Dhormium awaites the response of the others, and goes about to gather his belongings together. When he aproaches the horse he whispers softly ~

"Horse.....Now I know that you don't like me on your back as much as I'm not that happy with being on your back. But lets try and make the best of it"

~Dhormium glances around to see if anybody noticed his little private conversation, reaches for the reigns and walks back to camp~

"The sun is climbing up into the sky, we are wasting time that should be used for traveling. And who shall handle to pot?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 31, 2004)

*October 17th*

_Please do decide who is carrying the spearpoint, but as it my want, I'll keep pushing the action._

The party continues Northward. Brioc acts as guild, looking to the sun, stars and other signs, known only to him, to guild their path. The party travels though the rough, cold forest, often having to hew their trail, and lead their horses. The grimness of mood lightens somewhat as several days pass without hostilities. The men sleep a little extra each night until everyone again feels at top condition. In fact, everyone feels a bit sharper in skill than before, as the weeks of adventure have hardened them more than years at home. Octar notices significant skill increases in Mendicus' and Marcus' swordsmanship in their evening training sessions.

By mid afternoon of October 17th, Sevastopol is 4 days behind them. Brioc seems distant from the others, lost in thought. He has done as much as possible to find the spot where the map indicates the underground city lies, but the map is not detailed enough to know exactly where to go. He needs some clue...

Octar is riding in the lead. His horse breaks into a clearing. Suddenly he sees the first intelligent life since the battle with the orcs. About 50 feet ahead sit two humanoids with dog-like faces. They are wearing some sort of quilted armor and have polearms on the ground before them. They are speaking, waving pieces of meat as they talk. On the ground beside them lies a man, prone, dressed only in a tunic, with his hands bound behind his back.

Surprise round: Octar
1st round Initiative
Prisoner
Ehldannis
humanoids
Octar
Brioc/wolf
Dhormium
Marcus


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 31, 2004)

> Please do decide who is carrying the spearpoint, but as it my want, I'll keep pushing the action.




"I will take it," Octar volunteers.  Assuming no one objects, he wraps the spearpoint in two pieces and places it in a pouch on his belt.  "If Sergius wishes to retrieve it, he will have to take it from me," he says with a certain degree of grim satisfaction.



> Octar is riding in the lead. His horse breaks into a clearing. Suddenly he sees the first intelligent life since the battle with the orcs. About 50 feet ahead sit two humanoids with dog-like faces. They are wearing some sort of quilted armor and have polearms on the ground before them. They are speaking, waving pieces of meat as they talk. On the ground beside them lies a man, prone, dressed only in a tunic, with his hands bound behind his back.




There are probably many measured responses to finding two humanoids standing over a tied up man.  After all, he might be a dangerous fugitive, and they might be officers of the law.  Attacking them might cause unneeded difficulties with the native population, especially if they are killed.

Octar, however, is a Roman, and there are certain predjudices that come with the position.  He does not know what the beasts are, but he has little doubt they are no better than the Orcs or the Wendol.  He spurs his horse forward and pulls it to a sudden stop in front of the two beasts so that it stands next to both of them.  While moving forward he draws his sword and once he comes to a stop, he says in common "I reccomend you explain yourselves."  His tone and actions are not immediately violent- but violence is clearly a possibility if either of the beasts decides to attack him.

ooc: Move forward to be adjacent.  Both the horse and myself should get attacks of oppotunity against the creatures when/if they attempt to pick up their weapons.


----------



## eoghanbt (Jan 31, 2004)

The prisoner looks up as the hourse approaches, attempting to bend one knee and get some leverage to stand. As he does so, he shouts, "For the Glory of Rome!" in Latin.

His blonde hair is dirty, unkempt, and his tunic stained and torn, decidedly un-Roman like, however it was, perhaps, once more civilized dress.


----------



## doghead (Jan 31, 2004)

Marcus had been about to agree that the dwarf was perhaps the best one to carry out the task, when Octar speaks up.



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "I will take it," Octar volunteers.  Assuming no one objects, he wraps the spearpoint in two pieces and places it in a pouch on his belt.  "If Sergius wishes to retrieve it, he will have to take it from me," he says with a certain degree of grim satisfaction.




The tone of Octar's voice and the look in his eye is enough to convince Marcus that the spear will be in good hands. He nods his agreement.

***



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Octar, however, is a Roman, and there are certain predjudices that come with the position.  He does not know what the beasts are, but he has little doubt they are no better than the Orcs or the Wendol.  He spurs his horse forward and pulls it to a sudden stop in front of the two beasts so that it stands next to both of them.  While moving forward he draws his sword and once he comes to a stop, he says in common "I reccomend you explain yourselves."  His tone and actions are not immediately violent- but violence is clearly a possibility if either of the beasts decides to attack him.




Marcus, Nathanial's horse in tow, pulls his horse up as soon as he notices what it is that has galvanised everyone into action. He considers dismounting or getting the crossbow ready, but decides to wait and see what happens. Fight or flight. He does check to see that his sword is loose in its sheath.

ooc: based on the fact that he is last on the initiative sequence.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 31, 2004)

*Surprise Round*

If you'll allow me a little variance to the initative system to account for reality, the humanoids start as Octar's horse gallops towards them.  Before he can finish his speech, they are already reaching for their weapons.  As they stand, he can see that they are tall, about 6 and half feet.  One carries a battle axe, the other a longsword.  It is these that they reach for, not their glaives.

Octar slashes at one with his sword, as it becomes evident they will attack him.  His blade catches the beast across the chest, spilling blood, but he knows well enough it is not a killing blow.


----------



## Krilith (Feb 1, 2004)

~Dhormium's scowl's at the scene before him, Nathaniel's death fuelling his anger. Orcs with a prisoner, alive, this man is either fortunatly lucky, or an important enough a person not to be killed immediatly. He curses the orc race in his native dwarven tongue and dismounts, to draw his battleaxe as he runs towards Octar~


ooc: dismount and draw the battleaxe while running (40 feet) towards Octar and the orcs, standing 10 feet away from the melee. (The person who said that dwarves are deadly at a short range didn't have my stubby leggs)


----------



## Jarval (Feb 1, 2004)

Nathaniel's death has affected Brioc deeply.  Feeling entirely responsible for his friend losing his life, he has been withdrawn over the last few days, reluctant to engage in conversation with his companions.

Finding a path through the difficult terrain has given him a sense of purpose, and for the most part kept his mind away from dwelling too much of matters of mortality, but even so the Briton has sunk into deep depression.

**********

"No!  Wait..."  Brioc half-calls the warning as Octar rides forwards.

_Damn it, don't get yourself killed as well..._  His anxiety turns to action when the dog-faced humanoids make their move. Dismounting quickly, he sprints towards the fight, furiously swinging his scimitar at the closest target that presents itself.  Wolf leaps, trying to pull the strange dog-man to the ground.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 1, 2004)

_Trouble, and that man seems ill prepared to meet it if those gangrel creatures attack him_ 

Ehldannis quickly searches his mind for some way of protecting the prisoner with his magic but comes up with nothing certain. A sick fear descends on him as he realises the most effective contribution he can make is not through wizardry but rather physical action. _By the stars and trees, there must be some other way. What am I even doing here, miles from any semblance of civilisation, trying to help a ragtag group of men save an empire that few of us wish to see stand..... Enough you coward, a man's life is at stake and the others do not expect you to be a warrior, simply do what you can. You could learn much from these men Ehldannis, they act when action needs to be taken_

Ehldannis spurs his horse forward to within ten feet of the dog men and their prisoner and calls out to the ragged looking roman, his hand extended, "Quick, upon my horse!"


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 1, 2004)

*Round 1.*

Ehldannis presses his horse bravely forward, swinging around the humanoids to the prisoner, who struggles to stand up without his hands.

The axe-wielding humanoid attacks Octar, ripping a gash in his thigh (4 pts). Octar returns the blow, striking the beast across the skull and sending it crashing to the grass. The other pauses, glances around, then turns to flee. Its flight comes too late, however, as Brioc slashes it across the back, and the wolf leaps up, pulling its body to the ground, then ripping upward, the humanoid's throat in the wolf's sharp teeth. 

Octar reigns his horse, and surveys the scene. He was distracted by combat, yes, but did the spearpoint not seem to lose its heat for a moment as he charged? Perhaps his imagination, as it is as hot as ever now.


----------



## Krilith (Feb 1, 2004)

~Dhormium stops towards the campfire and spies the clearing, aftermaking sure there is no immediate visual threat he walks over to the bounded roman, and ask in latin if he's hurt while he cutts his bonds loose.~

"Are you hurt? tell me, so I can treat you if there is need. My name is Dhormium, who are you?"

~Awaiting the roman's answer Dhormium will turn his head towards Octar, he'd seen the axe strike Octar's legg. Questioning eyes ask if he's alright~

ooc: Dhormium will heal who is in need, discarding augury for the roman to cast cure moderate (2d8+4) and bless to cast cure light (1d8+4) on octar.
Concerning the spearpoint, dhormium has no objections to Octar holding the spearpoint, but will check on him later on...


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2004)

... and its over. Which is fortunate because there is little marcus can do from the back of a horse, and he would have been reluctant to have released them.

He stays mounted for a few moments to be sure that all is clear, then dismounts and lashes the horses to a suitable branch. Then he takes the crossbow and loads it. It is good to see Dhormium has returned to his more outgoing self of old, but Marcus intends to keep an eye  on the "roman", and the crossbow ready, til more is known.

The other eye he will keep on the surrounding woods.

ooc: if he had a third he would use it to check the bodies more closely. They weren't orcs I think.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 1, 2004)

Octar waves Dhormium away.  "The wound is not bad."  He dismounts, tell his horse to remain in place, and inspects the bodies.  The spearpoint he considers for only a moment, before deciding to deal with it later.


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 1, 2004)

The prisoner managed with some struggle to gain his feet during the short but brutal melee. He looks up to the mounted man as he approaches, and hearing the question...

"Tullius," he croaks, throat apparently dry. "These beasts set upon our expedition one week past, slaughtering many good men and taking prisoners underground..."  He tugs, ineffectually, at his bonds, attempting to slip them. Haggard though he is, he smiles, finally, cracked lips curling into a smile.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 1, 2004)

Ehldannis recognizes the dead creatures as gnolls, an evil humanoid race once common in Europe, but now only existing on the edges of civilization, as Man has become increasingly dominant.  

Besides the usual dirty clothes, meat of questionable origin, and traveling equipment, Octar find the gnolls carried two glaives, a longsword, a very finely made Roman battle axe, and a silver medalion shaped in the form of the Roman Eagle.

As DM, I will also note that there was no campfire; the gnolls were eating cold dried meat.  Also, it has been about a week since Tullius' expedition was attacked.  I may not have made that clear, but it is important in game terms.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 1, 2004)

Brioc smiles faintly, the rush of adrenaline from the fight clearing away much of his depression.  He cleans his blade on the dead gnoll's tunic before sheathing the scimitar, then turns to Ehldannis.

"You can use your magic to see other enchantments, yes?  Use it now to check our new friend doesn't have any nasty little surprises waiting for us."  Brioc looks to the Roman prisoner.

"What was your expedition out here for?  Dangerous lands these, as you're now all too aware."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 1, 2004)

Octar waits for the question to be answered, then points to the pile of weapons.  "Any of these yours?"  He holds the eagle visibly in his other hand.


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2004)

Marcus, considering the man to be well in hand, sets out to do a circuit around the 'campsite'. He has a quick look at the pile of weapons on the ground, but sees little of interest to him. _We shall soon be able to open shop._

He returns his attention to what lies around and, if possible to see, beyond in the direction that they travel.


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 2, 2004)

Tullius rubs his wrists after his bonds are severed, thumbs attempting to force circulation back into his hands. "I am..." he pauses, and coughs again. "Was...with an archaeological expedition. The Collegium in Rome...we were excavating a Macedonian settlement." 

He nods, as Octus lifts the eagle. "That is mine...and the axe..The beasts divided the spoils, and these two chose those..and apparently me..."


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2004)

Marcus wheels around sharply.

"Tell us more of those that attacked you," he demands.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 2, 2004)

At the roman's mention of an excavation, Ehldannis shoots a concerned glance towards Brioc. "Is there any chance we have competition for our target? My master had advised me that we may not be the only ones searching after.... _secrets_. And this is not the first time we have heard of archeologists in the region..... remember the Manticore."

_Do not speak so freely Ehldannis, Brioc and Octar are the only other original members of our company. I must speak with Brioc later, we cannot be sure of who may be trustworthy even within our own company._

Ehldannis will then perform a quick spellcasting ritual before scanning the area with glowing eyes. [casts _Detect Magic_] He keeps any results to himself for now.


----------



## Krilith (Feb 2, 2004)

~Dhormuim turns to Octar and asks for a moment~

"I think that we should try and not linger here for to long, we still have some light of the day left to us. It would be better spent on horseback, and not on an early meal. My dwarven eyes can help you find a suiteble place to set up camp if the night shrouds us.
So lets try and make haste with this roman, decide what to do with him and then move on."

~With those words spoken Dhormium turns walks over to the roman. He too was an archaeologist, escaped his faith from beasts that attacked him and comes too seek shelter behind our shields and swords....._so he can slip a knife between ribs that are unguarded perhaps? _*"Oh, hail. I come in peace. My party was sacked by orcs. I escaped."*, those words echoing through his mind.

I want no more trickery and deceit, if it were only a battlefield. The difference between easilly distinguishable, just bash in the head of the person who walked under a 'strange' banner and was clad in foreign clothes or armor. I want clarity, I want answers and i shall have them!
Dhormium utters words to his dwarven deity, reaches for his symbol, and completes his spell, and walks to Tullius~

"Roman, Tullius, Tell us all you know. What happened when you where captured, by who, with how many where they. Speak your words true and complete for I will notice every lie you tell."

~Again, a whisper in his mind speaks words *"My name is Sergious Crasus. I'm no longer a legionaire. I'm now affiliated with the University of Pisa. I'm an archeologist". *Is there a connection, do they know each other? All those questions, I need answers~

"....and to what university did your party belong to?"


ooc: casted Zone of truth, DC 16, will negates. I don't have my phb with me now so i can't tell you how long it will last. The reason for clarity is pretty important for Dhormium now (not the he wish tullius a cold welcome)


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2004)

_Yes the dwarf has found his voice again, and for that I am glad. I am loath to trust so quickly after our encounter with Sergius, but it would be unfortunate to loose an ally out here._


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 2, 2004)

Tullius nods a bit, as, from several quarters, questions are quick and forthcoming. "We had been at the ruins for about a month when the diggers uncovered a tunnel entrance to a tomb. The archaeologists were excited, as they apparently were hoping to find the burial place of Meneleus, who was one of Alexander the Great's generals. We sent a rider to get word by sea to Gracchus Nervii, the senator who was the patron of the expedition. A beast with wings and a lion's head demanded tribute or swore to attack us, but Sergius,the assistant to Matriculus, who was the chief of the operation and whom I was charged to protect...Ah. but I lose the thread. Sergius gave the beast cheap bracelets, torcs, trade goods we had brought in case we had any troubles with the local tribesm, and it departed. The digging went well, and there were no other threats..Until suddenly without warning orcs set upon the camp. They were organized, and numerous. I fled into the swamp, then circled back, hoping to surprise them while they were looting the camp." He wipe his brow, flicking his hand to spatter drops of sweat upon the leaves and needles upon the ground.
"They had killed the workers we had hired, along with both of the other guards. Matriculus was allive, however...bound in their camp. They seemed to be settling in and waiting. The next morning they were attacked by these..." he scuffs his foot in the direction of one of the dog-men. "I charged in, thinking I could rescue Matriculus in the confusion. But I was struck by some foul sorcery...frozen...the orcs were killed in turn, and then these creatures stripped and divided my equipment, along with the rest of the contents of our camp. These two took me...the others killed their orcish prisoners, and then carried Matriculus into the tunnels.." He stops, his voice cracking once more.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 2, 2004)

Octar narrows his eyes.  "Sergius?  Tell me about Sergius."


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 2, 2004)

Tullius turns his head towards Octus, as he asks...

"Sergius...he was Matriculus' assistant. I met him on the voyage out from Rome. He supervised the workers during the dig and in the tunnel, while Matriculus examined the artifacts as they were brought up...He handled the Lion-beast quite deftly, and seemed to have boundless enthusiasm for the whole endeavor.."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 3, 2004)

Octar frowns.  Perhaps they are not one in the same?  "Describe this 'Sergius' to me," he says, his tone changing from suspicious to confused.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 3, 2004)

"There may well be others out here looking for... secrets.  My father said that we might well run into others with the same aim as ourselves."  Brioc replies quietly to Ehldannis.  "Did you find anything of importance with your spell?"  The druid keeps his voice low, trying to keep it from the ears of all by Ehldannis.

"Tunnels?  What tunnels?  Could you lead us to them?"  He asks Tullius.  "If they have kept this Matriculus alive, we may yet be able to rescue him."

_Not to mention the fact that a guide might save us time looking for the tomb.  This is good, we're drawing closer, I can feel it._


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 4, 2004)

*DM is back*

_I'll email Inez the results of Ehldannis' spell.  Please keep your emails up to date (mine changed recently - please don't use the AOL one anymore).  If Ehldannis wishes to whisper a reply to Brioc, please send him an email.  That applies to any intercharacter communication that you wish to keep private.  Just please copy me, so I know what's going on & can expand upon the information if I choose.  Dhormium's spell will last 4 minutes.  Since I didn't log in in time to roll a save for Tullius, anyone interested in telling a lie in the next four minutes, make your own save roll, & i'll trust you to be honest about it.  Assume Tullius is able to describe Sergius exactly as you knew him.  _


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 4, 2004)

Tullius describes Sergius...then..."I could lead you to them," he rasps. "These things held a straight course...and I had ranged over these woods quite a bit the past few weeks.."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 4, 2004)

"Did you know he was of orc blood?"  asks Octar, suspicious again.  But he glances at Brioc and hands back the silver eagle.  Implied is _do I also hand him the axe?_  In other words, _Do we trust him?_


----------



## Krilith (Feb 4, 2004)

~Discerning no lies (right?) Dhormium bothers Tullius with another question~

“So, if we would take you as a guide, no harm would befall to us by just doing so? You would not abuse my good faith?” 

(ooc: if I don’t discern a lie Dhormium will pass on to the party that he does not see why Tullius should not lead them to the tunnels, is he does discern a lie, I’ll write another action)

~Turning towards Octar~ “Octar, we should move on, if we want to travel with the light of day, but hearing of all these beast the guise of the night should from now be considered an ally as well".


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 4, 2004)

_zone of truth does not allow you to detect lies, but prevents those in the area from telling them at all, unless will save is made. _

_I think it would be nice if everyone on their next post put in a description of their PC and basic equipment. I think this would help as we've got a couple new players._

Thus Tullius observes that besides the 5 PCs questioning him, there is another with the party. He is a man of average height, slender, clean shaven, dark haired and quiet. He wears leather armor of non-roman make, and has a legionaire's long sword belted around his waist. Like the others, he is mounted. There is also a saddled horse with no rider, but with various weapons strapped on, including short bows, long swords, short swords, a double axe, chainmail, and heavy shields.

_By the way, I now have everyone's 4th level stats except Octar's._


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 4, 2004)

Ehldannis is a slight and bookish elf. His awkward, angular features add a mysterious look to him but he could not be called attractive. He is dressed in wizard's robes and keeps himself meticulously clean and well tended. A large raven periodicallly lands on his shoulder and seems to be conversing with him. 

Ehldannis's eyes do not leave the roman stranger's face as Dhormium questions him, and he moves alongside Brioc exchanging a whispered convesation. 

[Ehldannis will add his Sense Motive skill of 4 to Dhormium's efforts to detect any falsehood from the stranger]


----------



## doghead (Feb 4, 2004)

A thought occures to Marcus and it makes his blood run cold. Where exactly it came from he does not know. _Yes, thats it ... a deft touch and boundless enthusiasm ... something sits badly. I should  ... no. I need to know more before I say anything._

Marcus approaches the small group around Tullius. 

"The Sergius we knew was much as you described. Most errudite and personable, until his orcish companions arrived and attempted to slaughter us. Orcs he claimed to be part of the 1000 under his command. Sergius himself struck down one of our band before fleeing into the woods. Does this sound like the man you know?"

ooc: bit busy, will get in a description later.


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 4, 2004)

"Orcish blood? An army of a thousand...." Tullius trails, blinking. "He seemed an ordinary academic, a bit more well spoken perhaps but..."  Another pause, and a cough, racking from the throat.

"I can lead you to the tunnels.." he says quietly.


----------



## doghead (Feb 4, 2004)

"Tell me about the spear."


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 4, 2004)

Sergius and the workers unearthed it in the tunnels...Matriculus examined it at the camp...I wasn't directly involved with the excavations..


----------



## doghead (Feb 5, 2004)

eoghanbt said:
			
		

> Sergius and the workers unearthed it in the tunnels...Matriculus examined it at the camp...I wasn't directly involved with the excavations..




_It is as I feared .. or is there another option?_

"And Sergius, what was his response to finding the spear? Was there anything in his behaviour to suggest that he had ..," Marcus pauses searching for the right words, "been expecting or hoping to do so?"


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 5, 2004)

"My understanding of the expectations were based upon conversations with Matriculus, as he was leading the expedition. Sergius handed over all the artifacts, including the spear to him...we expected to find the tomb of one of Alexander's generals..." 

Tullius pauses once more, continuing to massage his wrists. 

"Matriculus was pleased with the find.."


----------



## doghead (Feb 5, 2004)

eoghanbt said:
			
		

> "My understanding of the expectations were based upon conversations with Matriculus, as he was leading the expedition. Sergius handed over all the artifacts, including the spear to him...we expected to find the tomb of one of Alexander's generals..."
> 
> Tullius pauses once more, continuing to massage his wrists.
> 
> "Matriculus was pleased with the find.."




"Sergius. Tell me of his response to the find. Think carefully. Go back in your mind and picture it."


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 5, 2004)

"Sergius came out of the tunnel with something wrapped in cloth. I was fletching arrows. The other two guards we're walking the perimeter. He brought it to Matriculus, who had been fitting the pieces of a pot or bowl together on a table where he had laid out everything that came up out of the tunnels. They spoke a bit...and while they were talking I went back out to check my snares...that was all I saw or heard. They talked about where it was found in the digging, and about whether it might indicate that we were getting closer to a tomb."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 5, 2004)

Brioc nods to Octar, indicating that he should hand Tullius' weapon back to him.

"Was your expedition looking for anything specific in the tomb, or was it a more... general curiousity?"  Brioc frowns slightly, seemingly annoyed with his own phrasing.


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 5, 2004)

"There was hope of perhaps some of the lost secrets of the Greeks...if it was in fact the right tomb.."

Tullius extends his hand to take the axe, if it is, in fact, offered.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 5, 2004)

Octar turns away as Tullius mentions the lost secrets of the Greeks, as much to cover his reaction as to retrieve the axe.  He turns back, his face more composed, and hands it over to Tullius.

Octar is tall and broad-shouldered, with brown hair and blue eyes.  He carries a legionarre's sword and spear, and wears a legionarre's breastplate, but his features are distinctly those of the Huns who roam eastern Europe.

ooc: 4th level stats sent.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 5, 2004)

_Lost secrets of the Greeks! By the stars, I only hope they have not already uncovered that which we also seek._

Ehldannis shoots a look of grave concern to Brioc and then Octar. _This Tullius seems quite open and trustworthy, but what of his companions. And what if the secret knowledge falls into the hands of one such as Sergius...._


----------



## Krilith (Feb 5, 2004)

~Dhormiums head spins caused by all this news he suddenly hears around him, there is more going on here that meets the eye. Why wasn’t he told? There surely was enough time for some to share some talk about this while they traveled by horse, or rested at night in camp.
Dhormium glances the tree line intently, and decides he shall not be the last to ride from this clearing and walks over to his horse. The bargain he struck with the horse seemed to settle his and the horses mind.
Gathering momentum he jumped and pulled himself on the back of his horse, who complained about its rider mounting him so ungracefully~

“Gentlemen, again I say, lets ride, there are two beasts slain, and when their friends show up, I for one would not like to lie beside one so smelly. Talk on horseback, or later when we sit, with food and drink! 
Tullius, if it were my word that mattered, you can guide us to these tunnels, I myself do not know what lies there but it would be a welcome change, trees have danced before my eyes long enough now.”

ooc: spot check to check out the tree line and its surroundings. 
and i'll try and have Dhormiums discription up tonight.


----------



## doghead (Feb 5, 2004)

eoghanbt said:
			
		

> "Sergius came out of the tunnel with something wrapped in cloth. I was fletching arrows. The other two guards we're walking the perimeter. He brought it to Matriculus, who had been fitting the pieces of a pot or bowl together on a table where he had laid out everything that came up out of the tunnels. They spoke a bit...and while they were talking I went back out to check my snares...that was all I saw or heard. They talked about where it was found in the digging, and about whether it might indicate that we were getting closer to a tomb."




Marcus clamps his mouth closed in frustration at the pausity of Tullius' recollection. _Patience Marcus. He does not understand the potential significance of what he can tell us. I have to try be more specific and hope that it does not taint his recollection._

"Tullius, fogive me my persistance with this. One more question. When Sergiuus came out of the tunnel with the spearhead, did he seem like someone who had found something he had been specifiaclly looking for, or like someone who had found something he had not known about before?"


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 5, 2004)

Tullius turns the axe over in his hands, brushing dirt from the haft. 
"He was excited, but no more excited than when he brought up broken pots, or when we found then entrance to the tunnels to begin with."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 5, 2004)

Brioc returns Ehldannis' look of concern, Tullius' words troubling him deeply.

"Dhormiums' right, we should move away from here with all speed.  Tullius, lead us to the tunnels, so we may see where you where attacked for ourselves."


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 5, 2004)

Tullius shifts his grip on the axe, having finished brushing dirt from it. He turns, glances upwards, then begins to walk towards the treeline. A pause.

"Might I trouble someone for a waterskin..." he asks, over his shoulder.


----------



## doghead (Feb 5, 2004)

eoghanbt said:
			
		

> Tullius shifts his grip on the axe, having finished brushing dirt from it. He turns, glances upwards, then begins to walk towards the treeline. A pause.
> 
> "Might I trouble someone for a waterskin..." he asks, over his shoulder.




Marcus nods.

"I'll get you some water."

He does , then turns to the others. He is puzzled at their lack of curiosity at the discrepancies in what they know of Sergius, and what it bodes.

"I do not think that Sergius was the commander of el whatsits dragon's orc legions before he left Rome. I doubt that he was even of orcish blood when he set out."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 6, 2004)

Octar shakes his head.  "That doesn't make any sense.  But I don't seek to understand it.  Whatever Sergius is, his time will come sooner or later."  He turns to Tullius.  "In any case, you can ride..." _with me, where you cannot help but notice the spearpoint's heat._  "With Mendicus," he amends, "if he does not object."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 6, 2004)

*October 17th, Evening*

Tullius leads the group through the bush. They pass a number of fairly well traveled routes and game trails. Now and then they pass moss-covered jumbled stone structures, ancient in appearence. The ground gets increasingly swampy, and Tullius informs them that the site is on the edge of a swamp.

Finally they reach a clearing, just as the sun is setting. In the fading light, the remnants of a camp site is evident. There are the torn remains of tents, refuse trenches, fire pits, animal bones, scattered digging and kitchen tools and pieces of wood that seem recently to have been structures. There are no bodies or weapons in evidence.  Visible a little farther in the clearing are several crumbling buildings. 

Tullius tells the group that this is where his party of Roman archeologists made camp. He is aware of two entrances to the tunnels below among the ruins. One stairway within a ruined building, which the romans cleared out when they came. This is where he says their leader Matriculus was taken by the gnolls.  There is also what was probably an ancient well, now just a hole in the ground, beyond that building. It was this one that Sergius came to favor in his explorations, and the one from which he emerged with the spear.

The party is hungry and cold, and it will soon be dark.


----------



## Krilith (Feb 6, 2004)

~With a thud Dhormium somewhat jumps from his horse and tethers it to a tree and speaks~

“We could travel on a bit, or we could stay here. If we would stay here then we already know that it can result in drawn steel and spilled blood. But, it has now been a week and several days since they beasts raided this camp, so we might get lucky.
I recommend just a small cookingfire for food, wrap yourself in your cloaks for warmth, smoke and light is a beacon we do not need this night.
Marcus, could you take a quick look at both those entrances? I hope that the lingering light is enough for you to see if there where people going in and out of the tunnels.”

~And with those words spoken Dhormium starks looking for some dry wood~


----------



## doghead (Feb 6, 2004)

ooc: would have had this said before we set off.

Marcus says nothing for the duration of the ride. As they pull up at the campsite he turns to the others.

"Have you not wondered what, if he was not what he was when we met him, changed him.

"How are the teeth Octar?"


----------



## Jarval (Feb 6, 2004)

"I don't think who or whatever killed Nathaniel was really Sergius.  There are magics that can give their caster the appearance of another."  Brioc comments.  "In all likelihood, Sergius died with the other archeologists, and our orcish killer merely took his guise.

"If we are to camp here or in the vicinity, I think we should entirely forego a fire.  We can manage with cold food for one night, and we reduce the risk of getting our throats slit if we don't have light and flame to draw attention to ourselves."


----------



## doghead (Feb 7, 2004)

"Or he was corrupted by the spear."

Marcus knows that he has come across as cyrptic, and tries to make amends to any he has offened.

"I realise that perhaps should have spoken my thoughts earlier, but was worried about setting Tullius' head and distorting what he remembered."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 7, 2004)

*October 18th.  Morning*

Tullius suggests two campsites, an ancient building which still stands sturdy, and a grove of aspens on a solid istmus into the swamp.  Both offer some concealment and defence.  Whichever the party picks, their night passes uneventfully.  

[Please select one]

Morning dawns cold and crisp.  Mendicus tends to the horses, and doesn't prepare his usual morning tea, as there is no campfire.  He seems nervous at the days prospects.


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 7, 2004)

Tullius wakes early, and goes about gathering wood to build a small fire, using his axe to cut branches, and then with a small rock he digs out from the remains of an earlier campfire, strikes sparks and gets the blaze going.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 8, 2004)

Aspens, preferably.

Octar sleeps uneasily, troubled by Marcus' suggestion about the spear.  Once, when he thinks no one is looking, he runs his tongue over his teeth, although he is embarassed to do even that.  That morning, he takes the spearhead out and looks at it.  What is it?  Why was it at the dig site?  And why does Sergius, whoever Sergius is, want it so badly?


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 8, 2004)

_Seconding the motion for camping among the aspens_

"I can attempt a further analysis of the spear, but it will take time and will require the use of the pearl we found in the Wendol caves. If you are all willing to grant me a couple of hours of solitude this morning I will attempt it. I may be able to reveal nothing, but at present we also know little and have many disparate and contradictory theories. Some certainty would guide our path. Humans seem to do well following their intuitions, but we Elves have always found there is no substitute for knowledge."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 8, 2004)

_Not to discourage brave Ehldannis, but he would have to touch the spearpoint to cast the spell, & will therefore take damage and potientially have his spell disrupted._


----------



## doghead (Feb 8, 2004)

Marcus nods.

"I for one would willing scarifice the pearl even if the chance to learn more is but a small one. The spearhead troubles me greatly."

ooc: obviously, Marcus does not know what Manzanita has just pointed out.

aspens is fine here


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 8, 2004)

"Hmm... it has just occured to me that without some protection against the flames enshrouding the spear using my magic will be difficult...."

With a shy grin he turns to Brioc and then Dhormium, "Are the two of you able to grant me protection from the flames? Casting the divination will take around an hour and I must be in contact with the spear the whole time."


----------



## doghead (Feb 8, 2004)

Marcus winces at the thought of what Ehldannis would have to do. But he says nothing. He has said what he needed to say, and trusts Ehldannis to judge what weight his fears should be given.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 8, 2004)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> "Hmm... it has just occured to me that without some protection against the flames enshrouding the spear using my magic will be difficult...."
> 
> With a shy grin he turns to Brioc and then Dhormium, "Are the two of you able to grant me protection from the flames? Casting the divination will take around an hour and I must be in contact with the spear the whole time."



 "I have access to an invocation that would shield you from the fire, but I'd need until tomorrow morning to prepare it."  Brioc replies.

"In addition, it would last for less than an hour, although I should be able to refresh the spell before it failed.  If you're prepared to wait until tomorrow, I can give you the protection you'll need."


(*OoC:* Perhaps unsurprisingly, Brioc would much prefer camping among the aspen trees.)


----------



## Krilith (Feb 8, 2004)

~Dhromium mutters under his breath, something about elves and time, but thats about it what u can make of the dwarven dialect~

"I will prepare my dicinations so that i can cast a sell upon you that will absorb the energy from the spearpoint, what do you think it is? (ooc: if possible, spellcraftcheck +7) I think it radiates fire, but I cannot be sure.
My spell only lasts little over an half an hourglass so i'll have to cast it again on you when u are halfway, will that disturb your concentration? it wil require a touch.
It might be wise to see what sort of damage this spearpoint will deal before you try to find out what it is...should we try and just find out before you study it?"


(ooc: dhormium waits with preparing his spells for today until he know what energy type he shall study for endure elements.
oh, i don't mind where we sleep, so aspen it is?)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 9, 2004)

Endure elements is no longer aligned with a type of energy; it protects one from -40 to 140 degrees farenhieght, if I recall correctly, and lasts 24 hours.  I know not if the spear falls in that range...


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 9, 2004)

_OOC:  The spearpoint seems to burn like fire.  It inflicts damage.  Thus Endure elements would not be useful, however, the second level spell resisit energy absorbs 10 pts/round, & would seem to be helpful.  It would last 40 min.  Since this conversation could very well be taking place before the PCs turned in for the night, let us say Dhormium and Brioc could take this spell if they so choose._


----------



## Krilith (Feb 9, 2004)

ooc: uhm, thats what i wanted to write down too, endure elements.
i think i'll be a bit less frequent in my postings (i'll try to keep at 1/day) i'm moving to another adress.

dhormium will prepare the spell endure elements vs, fire and cast it upon Ehldannis when he will examine the spearpoint


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 9, 2004)

Ehldannis finishes his morning mental exercises and opens his eyes to look upon the new day, his mind refreshed and focused, and bearing a hint of trepidation. He rises gingerly from his meditative stance and walks over to the spearpoint and with Octar's permission uncovers it and stares, crouched on his haunches for several minutes, his face unreadable. 

_"Curiousity ever wars with caution Ehldannis, make sure not to let yourself be caught between the battlelines....."_ 
Ehldannis smiles as he recalls his master's words to him many years ago. _Yes, either I must act or not act, as these humans do_

He stands and turns to Brioc and Dhormium, "If you are ready and able to grant me protection from the flames then I am also ready for the divination."


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 10, 2004)

Tullius wakes, stokes the fire for breakfast, and begins cutting branches and then using his axe to split crude arrow shafts, surrounded by a pile of wood shavings and splinters as a few of the others discuss the spearpoint in hushed and serious tones.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 10, 2004)

(*OoC:* Brioc will cast _Resist Elements (Fire)_ on Ehldannis half an hour after Dhormium's initial casting.)


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 10, 2004)

*Identify*

The protections seem to be suffucient, as the relieved party sees that Ehldannis seems to be unhurt by contact with the sizzling spearpoint.  One hour and one pearl later, Ehldannis stands & sighs....

_email to Inez sent_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 10, 2004)

Octar waits with curiosity to see what Ehldannis will reveal- mostly wondering what it will tell him about Sergius, and how to defeat him.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 10, 2004)

Ehldannis gives an exhausted sigh as he at last breaks out of his spell trance. He places the spear on the ground and takes a moment to reaquaint himself with his surroundings,.... and notices all of his companions staring at him  expectantly.

"Alas my friends, I am able to add little to what we already know. The spear is definitely magical, but eluded my attempts to discern it's nature. Which is strange in itself, for I am confident that the divination was correctly wrought. It suggests to me that the spear is either protected somehow, or......."

Ehldannis's angular brows furrow in concern and he strokes his chin in careful consideration, "Or, the spear is of a magic of an entirely greater magnitude, a masterwork, a pinnacle of craftsmanship,..... an _artifact_ of power."


----------



## Krilith (Feb 10, 2004)

~Dhormium laughs~

"Dealing with higher magics is never easy Ehldannis, although brave your attemt, and if what you is true, that this spearpoint is a magical artifact I suggest you put it back in the cooking pot!
Indeed, it could wield great power, but be weary, for it could consume your mind and your person. Put it away in the cooking pot, so it's safe against a careless touch. 
Let us concentrate us on these tunnels..."
~at the mention of tunnels and going underground, Dhormium seems to grow an inch just because of pure enticipation~
"...maybe we can some answers there, although I myself still do not even know the questions! and if answers elude us, maybe some of your fellow archeologist Tullius."


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 10, 2004)

Tullius finishes with his makeshift fletching, then, hefting his axe, moves towards the tunnel entrance, eyes skipping across the ground, occasionally stopping to press fingers into the dirt as if examining some trace of the previous events in this place.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 11, 2004)

*The clearing*

Tullius is very familiar with this area.  The map attached shows the clearing at 10 feet/square.  The main entrance to the tunnels below is a stairway in the large central building.  There is also the wellhole in the lower left, not currently visible from where the party is approaching at the top right.  When Sergius was exploring the underground there, he had built a wooden wench that would lower him down.  Tullius doesn't know exactly how far down, but there was a good bit of rope used.  The orcs took over the camp after capturing it, but they didn't damage much.  The camp is now a scattered, burned and destroyed, which must have been done by the gnolls.  The dark green areas are large trees, the light green is swamp.


----------



## Krilith (Feb 11, 2004)

~Dhormium turns to face the group and starts speaking his mind. Questions about why these people are together, and what is their destination~

“Alright, I see we have two options here. We go in to those tunnels, or we stay above ground. If we stay here, we can have a talk about this spear point, why I think that you all know who Sergius is and why you all are not all that talkative about it.
Or, we save that talk for a later camp and start getting in to those tunnels to see if we can bash in some orc skulls and perhaps we might even fiend some of Tullius’ companions.
I’d recommend to enter the tunnels at the central building, if for some reason we need to leave the tunnels in a hurry we won’t be trapped at the bottom of a well with nobody at the winch.”


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 11, 2004)

"Yes, going down the stairs certainly seems the safer option, but the fact that this Sergius found the spear head down the well certainly piques my interest."

Ehldannis looks askance at his dwarven companion, "As for Sergius, we know no more than you. The only one of us that had met him before his attack on our camp is Tullius, who is still an unknown quantity to all of us. Brioc, Octar and I have not been fully forthcoming on our reasons for being here, but rest assured we have good intent. Much rests on our mission and perhaps when the time is right we will tell more, but that is Brioc's decsion."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 11, 2004)

*Mendicus*

Mendicus clears his throat.  "I hate to leave our horses and equipment cache unguarded, but I'm, er, a bit nervous about staying up here by myself, what with that Sergius and gnolls around.  Perhaps I could accompany you all into the tunnels."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 13, 2004)

"Probably for the best if you come with us."  Brioc agrees with Mendicus.

"I think Dhormium has the right idea.  The stairs give us an easy escape, should we need it, and perhaps we can find a way to the well shaft once we are below.  I've been told a dwarf never loses his sense of direction when he's underground, so perhaps you can guide us in the right direction."  He smiles at Dhormium, glad to have the dwarf's keen senses at the ready.


----------



## doghead (Feb 13, 2004)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> Ehldannis gives an exhausted sigh as he at last breaks out of his spell trance. He places the spear on the ground and takes a moment to reaquaint himself with his surroundings,.... and notices all of his companions staring at him  expectantly.
> 
> "Alas my friends, I am able to add little to what we already know. The spear is definitely magical, but eluded my attempts to discern it's nature. Which is strange in itself, for I am confident that the divination was correctly wrought. It suggests to me that the spear is either protected somehow, or......."
> 
> Ehldannis's angular brows furrow in concern and he strokes his chin in careful consideration, "Or, the spear is of a magic of an entirely greater magnitude, a masterwork, a pinnacle of craftsmanship,..... an _artifact_ of power."




Ehldannis's words concern Marcus. He can't but help feeling that the relationship between the dragon and the spearhead is more than simply giver and gift. His grandfather spoke of old magicks, artifacts, yes he had used that word, with intelligence of their own.

_Enough for now Marcus, get ready for what is about to come._


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 13, 2004)

*Camp*

Mendicus tosses a rope over a high branch & pulls the food, wrapped in canvas off the ground, & out of reach of most animals.  The horses cannot effectively be tied, for risk of entanglement in the many trees, so they must be left to forrage.

_Any other prep for your descent?  Please describe your approach to the stairs._


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 13, 2004)

Tullius occasionally glances over his shoulder at the continued confab around the spear point, but he moves about the ruins of the camp, inspecting tracks and looking for clues to what occured after he was hauled away. <Track Feat/Skill here...>  And..perhaps..find another blade in the detritus of the two battles.

Satisfied finally with his search, he walks slowly back towards the gathered members of the ad-hoc expedition, such as it is.

"The well was never really explored...the tunnel much more so, and is stable...or was.."


----------



## Krilith (Feb 13, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> _Any other prep for your descent? Please describe your approach to the stairs._



"I'd like to walk at the head of the group when we enter the tunnels, tullis' remark about it being stable or not concerns be a bit. Marcus, i'll take it you would like to be at the front as well, i could follow you closely and warn you for unstable ground or look into the dark for you"

ooc: Dhormium will keep an eye at the stability of the tunnels


----------



## doghead (Feb 14, 2004)

ooc: will get marcus sorted for the trip asap and let you know.



			
				Krilith said:
			
		

> "I'd like to walk at the head of the group when we enter the tunnels, tullis' remark about it being stable or not concerns be a bit. Marcus, i'll take it you would like to be at the front as well, i could follow you closely and warn you for unstable ground or look into the dark for you"




Marcus shudders.

"I would rather be up here under the stars, truth be told."

He pauses for a moment, then adds.

"Though why do you think I would be up front?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 14, 2004)

As his companions are readying themselves to enter the stairs, Ehldannis takes a moment to engage in a quick spellcasting ritual, leaving his skin shining with a faint metallic sheen.

[Casts _Mage Armour_]


----------



## doghead (Feb 14, 2004)

As he waits for a reply, Marcus shifts the quiver of bolts into a more comfortable position. The bow and longsword remain with the rest of his gear, wrapped in canvas. The familier shortsword is at his belt, along with a couple of daggers. Those that know him know that there are a couple more tucked away out of sight. He adjusts the rag that he now uses, Marcus not having made time for a haircut, to hold back his dark curly hair.

While still slender, he carries his gear more easily now, having become accustomed to doing so. He has a small bag across his back, along with the crossbow. In his left hand he carries a lantern. If you look closely enough, you might notice the mail beneath the warm travelling clothes.

Marcus completely fails to notice Ehldannis's casting, so is somewhat taken aback when the sun catches and glints off the spellcaster's skin.

A completely unrelated thought occures to Marcus.

"I assume that while we are not planning an extended foray below, most of have at least some food, water and a blanket with them? Enough for a couple of days if need be. That is what I have."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 15, 2004)

Octar pats his horse on the side.  _Stay safe_ he thinks.  He's become fond of the beast.  He'll bring his gear with him, and will have sword and shield at the ready.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 16, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "I assume that while we are not planning an extended foray below, most of have at least some food, water and a blanket with them? Enough for a couple of days if need be. That is what I have."



"Aye, that's good thinking."  Brioc agrees with Marcus.  He takes three days worth of trail rations and carefully places them into his backpack.  He shoulders the pack, pulling his black braided hair from under it.  His dark green cloak and leather breastplate mostly cover his rust-red tunic and light brown trousers.

He carefully checks the remainder of his gear.  His new scimitar rests on his right hip, while a small pouch heavy with lead bullets for his sling mirrors the swords weight on the left.  A large wooden shield is held firmly in his right hand, as Brioc stands ready to head into the potential danger of the tunnels.

"Should water become an issue, I can create a fair quantity if needed.  But as you say, we don't intend to stay underground for long."  He adds to Marcus' words.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2004)

_Please describe your approach to the stairs. Is Marcus scouting ahead? What's the marching order? Any precautions in particular? You start in the NE corner of the map._

_Also, not to be too suggestive, but Tullius is unarmored and has only his battleaxe, while there is a big pile of armor & weapons, including bows, by the horses._


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 16, 2004)

Tullius finally notices the pile of swag...he walks over to it, looking for something that fits...<OOC: chain shirt or lighter in my size....a shortbow, and a shortsword or dagger, if available...>


----------



## doghead (Feb 16, 2004)

ooc: a little flashback

Marcus looks up from packing the last of his gear out of sight as Tillius approaches.

"Tullius. 

"I have been abrupt with you. I apologise for that. Sergius and all that swirls around him worries me. I do not think that we have seen the end of the story."

Marcus moves over to where the two bundles lie, and unties them.

"But here, help yourself to whatever you need.*"

ooc: *3 sets of roman chainmail, 3 shortbows, 4 shortswords, 30 arrows, 3 stone greataxes, 2 longswords and 3 heavy steel sheilds, a beautiful orc double axe. Think that we distroyed the leather and hide armour. One of the roman chainmails belonged to the leader. Out of curiosity, Marcus inspects it to see if it is of better quality that the other two.

There was a necklace. Who has that?

ooc: back at the entrance

"I have no particular problem with leading. But if I do, perhaps the one who follows could carry the lantern. It will throw enough light past me for me to see."

Asuming that is what happens, Marcus will load his crossbow when they start down.


----------



## Krilith (Feb 16, 2004)

~Dhormium pauses a moment to put the words to his thoughs and replies to Marcus~
"The way you chased Sergius into the woods that day made me come to believe that you didn't mind walking up front. I know that people not used to being underground can feel a bit ill at ease, Hah it's just that i don't understand that! but i'll be close by your back to pick you up if you stumble. Tullius, would you like to walk aside me? holding the lantern for marcus? you could even whisper directions to him when we are in the tunnels.
If i must, i'll hold the lantern for you Marcus, but it will hinder me if we have to come to arms.

~Dhormium removes some of his papers and inks and swings his pack on his back, straps his shield his arm, the shield shows two crossed battleaxes. His other hand is gripping the handle of a well used battle axe~


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2004)

Tullius knows nothing about what's in the tunnels.

All the roman armor is about the same quality.  Tullius realizes that it belonged to people he knew, slain by orcs.


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 16, 2004)

Tullius pulls on a suitable set of roman chainmail, and picks out one of the shortswords, along with arrows to go with a shortbow. "I can hold the lantern, but I never went into the workings."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 16, 2004)

eoghanbt said:
			
		

> Tullius pulls on a suitable set of roman chainmail, and picks out one of the shortswords, along with arrows to go with a shortbow. "I can hold the lantern, but I never went into the workings."



 "No matter.  Dhormium's got sharp eyes underground, and I've a fair sense of direction.  We should be able to find our path."

Brioc takes a position towards the front of the group, letting either Dhormium  or Tullius take the lead.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 18, 2004)

*The ruins*

The stairs are on a weathered pedistle that looks as though it was once the base of a temple.  There is rubble lying about on the surface and trees growing up around the edges.  The pedestle is about 10 feet higher than the surrounding ground.  The stairs lead down into blackness.

Marcus lights his lantern, and the group descends.  The stairway is about 20 feet wide, old and cracked, but still quite sturdy.  They lead down into a square room about 40 by 40 feet.  The walls of the room appear to have once been painted in bright colors with scenes of ceremonies and worship, however now they are faded, worn, chipped and discolored.  The air in the room stinks of bat guano, and hanging from the ceiling, about 30 feet up, are several hundred bats.  The floor is thick with guano, and somewhat slippery.  Directly ahead across the room (north) is an opening into another hall.  On the center of the East wall, a 10 foot wide coredor leads into further darkness.

Please see OOC thread for some procedural commentary.


----------



## Krilith (Feb 18, 2004)

~Dhormium points to the ceiling and then puts his finger before his mouth, motioning everybody to keep quiet. Dhormium tries to look into the coredor and then starts to walk slowly and carefully, making sure his step is secure and silent, towards towards the other hall (north)~


----------



## doghead (Feb 18, 2004)

_Bugger the crossbow._

Marcus places the lantern carefully on the ground, slings the crossbow, then picks up the lantern again. He considers taking out his shortswort but decides against it.

_Better to have a hand free._

He shifts the lantern to his left and follows Dhormium and the others. As the dwarf peers down east corridor, Marcus raises the lantern to give him a better view, as well as to get a look see himself.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 18, 2004)

*East*

Dhormium can see the East corridor ends after about 40 feet, and seems to turn North.  Marcus, restricted to lantern light, can't see an end to it.

Mendicus wears his leather armor, and carries his crossbow at hand as he nervously accompanies the party.  He wears the roman longsword at his belt and hefts his heavy backpack, loaded with food, waterskins and whatnot.  

"I could carry a torch, too, if it would be helpful, though I couldn't reload my crossbow, I suppose."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 18, 2004)

"Another light might be for the best, Mendicus."  Brioc says.  "If you need to use your crossbow, you can drop the torch.  After all, it's not going to break."

He picks his way along carefully after Dhormium, his eyes starting to sting from the sharp smell of the bat droppings.  Wolf follows close behind, his sensitive nose overwhelmed by the close air in the room.


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 19, 2004)

Tullius follows, in the back row, down into the glooming tunnel, axe in one hand, fingers curling and shifting the grip, short blade in the other. Eyes lidding and shielding as the lantern is lifted until they adjust.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 19, 2004)

Octar walks next to Tullius, his trust in the Roman not full but sufficient to trust him in this capacity.  He has his sword and shield out; both spear and bow are across his back.  He's calm and ready for trouble, just following the lead of those ahead of him.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 19, 2004)

Brioc's tracking skills tell him that foot traffic has passed both ways, North and East.  The East direction is the heavier travelled by far.

Mendicus pulls out a torch and gets it lit.  He slings his crossbow over his shoulder and keeps his long sword in his right hand.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 19, 2004)

Ehldannis dismisses his raven to find a suitable roost and watch over the campsite and then enters the ruins amidst his companions, his longbow strung and at hand. At the request for light he adds his own with a quick phrasing as he waves his hand over his bow, wreathing it in magical light.


----------



## doghead (Feb 19, 2004)

Unless Brioc says something, then Marcus will keep following Dhormium. If Brioc pauses to inspect something, Marcus will wait and give him what light he can to do it by.


----------



## Krilith (Feb 19, 2004)

~Dhormium walks on into the big hall in the north, axe and shield are firmly being gripped by his dwarven hands, this tunnel isn't like the ones he is used to, but still it's good to be underground again. he turns to whisper to the others

"Hold your tongues or you wake the batts, and I tell you it's better to feel Mars' anger than all those bats flying into your person"

~Dhormium walks into the northern chamber, inspects the ceiling and floor carefully, making sure if there are batts in this room as well~


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 19, 2004)

Dhormium walks North, entering a columned hall, walking to edge of the others' feild of vision.  The ceiling in this room has even more bats, and the 20 foot floor is covered by at least 6 inches of bat guano.  The room is about 30 feet wide.  About 50 feet to the north, the room narrows slightly, but that's as far as the dwarf can see.


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 20, 2004)

Tullius, perhaps by habit, turns to face back the other direction, head tipped, pearing into the darkness as the dwarf walks into the edge of deep shadow. The flick of movement catches his eye and he tenses a moment, but the flutter of bat wings and the tell-tale screach causes an almost half-swallowed chuckle. He brushes his right hand against his necklace, scratching with his knuckles.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 20, 2004)

Brioc holds up his hand to bring his companions to a halt, having taken heed of Dhormium's warning about waking the bats.

"Both the north and eastern routes have been traveled recently.  The eastern path has seen by far the largest passage of people."  He bends to inspect the tracks more closely, looking for any details as to who (or what) might have passed this way.


(Brioc's inspecting both sets of tracks, but is focusing primarily on the trail to the east.)


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 20, 2004)

*tracks*

The tracks are footprints, but they're so slimey, it's impossible to say much more.


----------



## Krilith (Feb 20, 2004)

~Dhormium groans in disgust, and turns back to the group at the base of the stairs and speaks in but a mere whisper~

_"The other room has even more bats, and by the look of all the mess there it could well be their main sleeping place. Lets see if we can finda  better passage in the eastern tunnel. If we find bats there as well, i'll advise to come back at night. Most of the bats will hopefully be outside hunting for food.
And for the darkness...it won't matter to us all, your eyes need the lantern anyway and mine work just as well at night. Right? right! lets go."_

~Dhormium, very pleased with his own logic and idea, walks on to the eastern doorway inspects to inspect the stonework briefly. When the others start following him again he starts to walk into the coredor. When he reaches the bend to the north he peers around to corner.....~


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 20, 2004)

*East*

Dhormium walks down the eastern passage.  The bat guano quickly dissapears.  At the end of the corridor, he can see that it turns & leads North about 40 feet before turning west.


----------



## Krilith (Feb 20, 2004)

~Dhormium motions to everybody to come closer, he is clearly happy that he no longer has to walk in the bat guano. When the others arive he speaks softly~

"This corredor is a lot better, we can move quicker here"


----------



## doghead (Feb 23, 2004)

Marcus follows as best he can.

_I wish these two would decide which way they are going. I can't be in two places at once._

The grim underdark is making him grumpy, and he knows it, so he keeps his mouth shut. The darkness of underground and that of night are nothing alike, and Marcus has no real liking for the former. The dwarves are welcome to it.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 24, 2004)

Abandoning his examination of the footprints, Brioc catches up with Dhormium, glad for the less treacherous surface of the clean stone floor.

"Onwards?"  He says, moving north to the bend to the west.  He looks cautiously around the corner, the fate of Tullius' companion at the forefront of his mind.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 24, 2004)

The passage leads about 25 feet West, before turning north for another 25 feet (See map, attached. Red lines indicate party's progess). As the party heads north, just before reaching the bend East, the stone under Brioc's foot creaks and shifts as his foot lands on it. He jerks back, and behind him he hears a slap of wood on metal, as two spears hurl out of the wall behind the party. Both strike Octar, sending him crashing down with a cry. (9 pts dmg). Looking back, the party sees nothing. Just the wall. Ahead, around the corner, Brioc and Dhormium think they hear movement.


----------



## doghead (Feb 24, 2004)

_Number twos!_

Marcus stops. He resists the urge to turn back and aide Octar. Ehldannis has light back there. Going back would only leave Brioc in the dark. _Stay with Brioc._


----------



## Krilith (Feb 24, 2004)

~Dhormiums ears register the sound he hears around the bend in his mind and quickly he speaks his mind~

"Either that trap or Briocs alerted something ahead of us, be ready for anything!"

~Dhormium grips is battle axe and shield even tighter and carefully peers around the corner~


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 24, 2004)

Octar swears and scrabbles up off the floor.  _At least we're past the bat guano._  He gets up on his feet, breathing heavily.  "I'm allright," he calls softly ahead.  "What've we got?"


----------



## Jarval (Feb 24, 2004)

Brioc curses under his breath at the sound of Octar's cry.  He turns, looking back along the party, until he is reassured by Octar's words.  He faces forwards again, listening closely to the sounds of movement, trying to discern their cause.


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 24, 2004)

Tullius /jumps/. No, hops. Eyes flicking from clicking stone to wall and then splinters and the crash of wood as the spears emerge. Axe low, short sword high, half crouch that ends almost immediately as the sound of..something? emerges from the dark. Half-cast glance over shoulder behind...divide and conquer, perhaps, with barrier and the dark...


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 24, 2004)

Dhormium peers around the corner, and finds himself face to face with a gnoll, who is also peering around the corner.  The gnoll barks in surprise.  He is wearing hide armor and carrying a greatsword.

Initiative:
Ehldannis, Marcus, Tullius, Brioc, Gnoll, Octar, wolf, Dhormium, Mendicus.

OOC:  Octar's bat guanno comment, LOL!


----------



## doghead (Feb 25, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Dhormium peers around the corner, and finds himself face to face with a gnoll, who is also peering around the corner.  The gnoll barks in surprise.  He is wearing hide armor and carrying a greatsword.
> 
> Initiative:
> Ehldannis, Marcus, Tullius, Brioc, Gnoll, Octar, wolf, Dhormium, Mendicus.




As soon as he sees whats appeared, Marcus steps back against the far wall to give Dhormium and Brioc room to maneuvour, and to allow the others to move up. On impulse, he raises the directs the beam* into the gnolls face - it might just be enough to dazzle the creature. With his free hand he pulls out his shortsword. 

ooc: * it a bullseye lantern.


----------



## Krilith (Feb 25, 2004)

On his initiative Dhormium will make a 5-foot step in to the corredor so that he can look into it's entire lenght and see if there are other beasts are walking towards them. Dhromium will try and swing his battleaxe into the gnoll.


ooc: manzanita, i'm currently at college and I don't have my character sheet or any books with me, could you do the math concerning base attack and modifiers? thanks.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 26, 2004)

_We know not yet what we are facing here, best I save my summonings until the threat presents itself._ Ehldannis looks at his bow, contemplating how else he can best aid his companions. He draws an arrow from his quiver and then shrugs at the futility of resisting the soothing reassurance of magic. A quickly chanted incantation and the arrow takes on a bright blue glow. Ehldannis then moves into position so that he can look down the corridor and takes aim with his bow, a toothy grin reflecting the blue light coming from the arrow.

[casts _True Strike_]


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 26, 2004)

Tullius takes a step back, pivoting, facing behind the group as others step forward. 

<OOC: If I see anything /behind/ us belay the rest of this post>

Then dropstepping again, he turns towards the corner, stepping to his right and outside.

<OOC: Heading to the /right/ side of the corridoor as everyone makes the turn>


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 26, 2004)

Brioc, faced with the armed gnoll, swings his scimitar, but swishes only through air.  The gnoll begins to bark loudly as he swings around his greatsword, smashing through Brioc's shield and inflicting a gash in his shoulder (11 pts).  Dhormium slashes with his waraxe, ripping into the gnoll's stomache, but not dropping it (9 pts).  Ehldannis casts his spell and steps around the corner, behind Dhormium, to see several more gnolls splilling out of a doorway.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 26, 2004)

Brioc gasps in pain as the gnoll's blade cuts into his shoulder.  He forces himself to bring his damaged shield back up, and lunges his scimitar towards the gnoll's throat.


----------



## doghead (Feb 26, 2004)

There is not much else for Marcus to do but stand back with the lantern. Without it, they would all rather be in the dark. He backs himself into the corner. If he is lucky, he might be able to get in a sneaky attack.


----------



## Krilith (Feb 26, 2004)

~Dhormium sees the others beasts round the corner after he pulled out his waraxe from the belly of his opponent. Seeing the blood runing freely from Briocs shoulder Dhormium stands back a little and starts adressing Clangeddin Silverbeard~

"Clangeddin, Great God, aid me and my friends and lend us some of your strenght for this moment......"

~And with those words spoken Dhormium holds with waraxe not as a weapon, but more like a relic~

ooc: casting bless defensivly. dc = 15 + 1 = 16.
concentration = 15

this is my action for round 2


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 26, 2004)

Octar grimaces.  _Too cramped to get up in front_ he thinks.  _Or at least do so easily.  Nothing for it._  Octar shoulders his way past Tullius and Brioc before stepping between Dhormium and the Gnoll to end up on its right side.  His longsword cuts at it's flank.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 27, 2004)

*Round2*

Ehldannis releases an arrow at a gnoll, as it emerges from the doorway ahead. It flies true to the center of the humanoid's chest, but deflects off a metal stud, and does little damage.

Tullius has seen no emerging threats from the rear of the party. Mendicus nevously faces the rear, holding his torch high, and gripping and regripping the handle of his long sword.

Brioc slashes forward again with his scimitar. This time his blade burries itself in the gnoll's throat, and it falls with a last gurgling bark.

By now the corridor has exploded into frenzied shouts and combat, as the gnolls charge the party, and Octar shoulders his way forward. Dhormium steps back to allow the sturdier fighter take the fore. The wolf, unused to the underground and confused, backs away with hackles raised. Marcus also tries to advance into the NW corner, but finds no room to move. He satisties himself with raising his lantern high.

The new gnolls seem to be armed with steel battle axes and large hide-covered sheilds. One leaps over his falling brethern, hacking overhand at Brioc. Again, the Britain's defenses are penetrated, the axe deflecting painfully off the side of his head. (5 pts). Another gnoll charges Octar, just as he elbows past Dhormium. Its axe deflects off the Roman's steel sheild. Octar's ripose neatly guts the creature, and its forward momentum slams it into his sheild anyway. It then crumples to the floor.

Meanwhile, Dhormium's bless spell is felt by the party.  The familiar flow of purpose and confidence infuses the party, though perhaps invoking the sad memory of Nathaniel's inspiring orations.


----------



## doghead (Feb 27, 2004)

Marcus considers urging Tullius to take the lantern and swap positions with him. _Perhaps from there I could strike with surprise._ But the reality is that there really isn't enough room in the corridor for that. He considers stepping back to give the others room, but they need the light more. Frustration boils up inside him, and he struggles to keep it down, keep a clear head.

ooc: Shortsword (+7, 1d6, 19-20/x2) if necessary.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 27, 2004)

Now that the battle is truly joined Ehldannis finds himself all too close to the front line of combat. He begins chanting in a monsyllabic drone, almost like a lullaby as his hands sweep through graceful gestures.

[Casting _Sleep_ this round. Next round he will target the rearmost Gnolls]


----------



## Krilith (Feb 27, 2004)

~Dhormium smiles, glad to see Clangeddins guidance affects his comrades. From behind Brioc's back he still sees five gnolls in the tunnels. With confidence he starts to speaking to his deity once more to request another spell~

"Clangeddin, Great God of Dwarfs, these beast do not belong in these tunnels, lend me your axe to vanquish them!"

[casts spiritual weapon defensivly, DC= 17]
[The spiritual weapon is a waraxe. dealing 1d8+1 dmg crit:20/x3. BAB 3+4 and AC=12(against touch attack)
[if casted succesfull the waraxe will target the gnoll that stands 10" from Octar


----------



## Jarval (Feb 27, 2004)

Brioc blinks, fully realizing just how lucky he was that the gnoll's axe blow hadn't split his skull.  He slashes at his new foe, feeling strangely buoyed by Dhormium's prayer.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 27, 2004)

Octar presses forward, knowing his companions will fill the gap behind him.  With a short, wordless shout, he takes a backhand swing at the enemy in front of him.

ooc: After I hit the gnoll _last_ round, I take a 5-foot step forward to be where he was.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 27, 2004)

_Please see OOC thread for some comments_

*Round 3*

Ehldannis begins spell casting.  Brioc hacks back at his opponent, and feels the satisfying thump of metal on flesh, although the vigorous gnoll doesn't fall.  

The gnolls have faces resembling hyenas.  Their skin is greenish grey, with pale yellow hair springing forth from the back their head and neck.  Their eyes are dull black, and their armor and clothes are ragged.  They are large, about 61/2 feet, and attack ferociously.  This time, both Brioc and Octar bring up their shields, and deflect the axes.

Octar contiues his success, jambing his blade into his opponent's chest.  He steps forward over its carcas.  

Dhormium chants, and summons a spiritual waraxe, which strikes the rear gnoll, which yelps in surprise and fear.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 28, 2004)

Brioc swings again, trying to fell the gnoll as quickly as possible.

_Damn these cramped tunnels!_  He thinks bitterly.  _Half of our number can do no more than stand and watch the fight.  We need more space..._


----------



## Krilith (Feb 28, 2004)

~with pride in his eyes Dhormium sees the waraxe appear and starts attacking it's victim and satisfied by his divinations. But now, it's time to use plain cold metal. where it not that his companions are blocking the path to the melee. Dhormium squints as he searches for a gap to run to the back end of the corredor. slightly frustrated he whisper in angelic tongue~

_"Clangeddin, for lifting our spirits and even your own battleaxe at our side I thank u, but grant me a path into the melee while I still have your attention!!"_

_ooc: if Dhormium can find a way into the back of the corredor, he'll take it, if not, he will discard the spell Divine favour to cast cure light wounds on Brioc, 1d8+4_


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 28, 2004)

Tullius curses, shifting as the group steps forward, stutters, steps forward again. 
My kingdom for...a spear...a stick, even, with a copper nail on the end....His hands shift and reshift on his axe, turning on it, weight on the balls of his feet...the push-pull of the blessing and the lack of any opening...


----------



## doghead (Feb 28, 2004)

Marcus waits and watches. For whats its worth, he will continue to use the lantern to try and dazzle the gnolls so long as it does not interfere with the others up front.

Post 1200!


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 28, 2004)

*Round 4*

Ehldannis finishes his arcane mumblings.  One of the gnolls in the rear drops to the cold floor, snoring loudly.  Moments later, Brioc sinks his Melnibonean scimitar deeply into his opponent's neck, felling it.  The two remaining gnolls lose heart, and turn to flee down the passage.  The ghostly waraxe imbeds into one's back as it tries to dodge by it, so only one slips around the corner, running North.

_Brioc & Octar are in the front lines.  Octar has yet to act in Round 4.  Tullius could probably slip around Brioc, & if he did, Marcus could follow, both this round, as they've both delayed their actions.  The door to the gnoll room is open, although no one can see in yet._


----------



## doghead (Feb 28, 2004)

Marcus continues to do what he has been doing. If either Brioc or Octar rush after the gnoll, he will follow. Once he knows that they are once again chasing a fleeing creature, he thinks - _We need away of stopping people from running off._

ooc: * given his position, I don't think that he would be aware of all that has happened around the corner.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 29, 2004)

As the gnoll rounds the corner, Octar is already running after him.  His shield hits the ground with a _clang_, and his sword slides into his sheath.  He's reaching for his bow as he runs the first few feet around the bend.

Move 20' after gnoll.  Combine with the move loosing a shield, and use second action to sheath weapon.  Depending on how far the gnoll has gone, he'll either draw and shoot or draw and run next turn.


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 29, 2004)

Tullius takes a breath..THERE...the opening he's been waiting for, throwing himself in almost a jump sidelong so his back hits the wall, sliding forward with momentum and passed, then low again, cutting towards the open door..Can't let them take us in the back if we give chase...A week's pent up REVENGE singing in his blood..


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 29, 2004)

*Round 4 (con't)*

Tullius darts forth around Brioc, pursuing his former tormentors.  Marcus follows, keeping the lantern up.  The gnoll runs into complete darkness.  Evidently, they need no light.  Octar drops his sheild as he pursues.  Tullius, with Marcus in tow, peer into the room from whence the gnolls emerged.  It is dingy & appears unoccupied, but for tables, chairs weapons and cots.

Dhormium casts CLW on Brioc, staunching the bleeding of his wounds, and closing them slightly.  (6 pts healed)

_will Marcus aim his lantern in the room, or flash it up the passageway after the fleeing gnoll?_


----------



## Krilith (Feb 29, 2004)

~Now that stopped brioc's bleeding wounds somewhat Dhormium rushes to the bend of the corredor and glances into the direction off the fleeing gnoll, is he sees the gnoll running he will direct Clangeddin's waraxe to the gnoll and order it to attack. If the dwarf cannot see the gnoll either he'll look into chamber~


----------



## doghead (Feb 29, 2004)

"Ehldannis! Take it down!" Marcus hisses loudly, hoping that the elf can get up here with his bow before the creature gets around a corner.

Marcus will give priority to anyone (I think that Octar is doing so - _Bleeding again my friend, I see._) chasing the gnoll down the corridor. While I release that leaves the room somewhat unchecked (and possibly full of badness) preventing the gnoll from rallying support seem more important. Mendicus can handle that.

If everone else is caught flatfooted: _Blast!_ "Tullius. With me!" and Marcus sets off down the corridor as fast as is possible. _Not again ... going to get myself a spear, or better still a hand axe._


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 29, 2004)

Ehldannis moves into position so that he can see up the corridor and take a shot at the fleeing Gnoll with his bow.

_If I'm going to insist on getting myself into tight fixes like this I'm going to have to learn a few more battle magics, something useful at range...._


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 29, 2004)

*Round 5*

Octar whips out an arrow as he round the corner & sends it flying at the fleeing gnoll, barely visible in Marcus' lantern light.  The arrow seems to hit, but the creature keeps running, out of the light.  Ehldannis also rounds the corner & sends an arrow flying.  This superior vision allows him to see his arrow also find its mark.  The gnoll stumbles but keeps running.  

Marcus takes off in pursuit.  Dhormium is unable to shift his ghostly weapon in time, & it disapears.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 29, 2004)

His wounds at least partially healed, Brioc moves along the passageway, pausing to look into the room from which the gnolls emerged.


----------



## eoghanbt (Feb 29, 2004)

Tullius pivots again, axe high sword low, with Marcus' call, charging down the cooridor, the slap of leather sandals against the cobbles counterpointed with the higher ring of his chain shirt, sprinting after dark shapes. A shout in Latin, conjugated poorly in the heat of the moment, concerning the eating habits of a dog's mother...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 1, 2004)

Octar says nothing, simply continuing to persue the gnoll into the darkness, letting Marcus provide the light.

ooc:  Wait until Marcus lights the way, then run 30' and shoot (assuming the gnoll hasn't rounded a corner).  Otherwise, double move or run as needed to see around corner.


----------



## doghead (Mar 1, 2004)

Marcus pushes forwards with the others, glad to be doing this with company this time. He takes care to avoid blocking anyones line of sight.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 1, 2004)

*Round 5*

_I think I labeled my last post Round 5, but this is actually round 5_ 

_I'm not sure I understand the difference between a double move and a run.  Why would you take a double move when you could run for 4x your speeed?_

The gnoll runs on, around the corner and out of sight.  Marcus, Octar, and Tullius pursue.  Octar, wearing breastplate armor, has only a 20" move base, and thus falls behind the other two.  (Tullius only took the shirt part of the chainmail).  It is 60 feet until the end of the corridor.  On a double move, Tullius and Marcus round the bend.  Octar does not, and thus falls into darkness.  On a full run, they all round the bend.  Around the corner, the corridor continues as far as Marcus' lantern illuminates.

Brioc waves Mendicus forward with his torch, and together with Dhormium and wolf, they peer into the room the gnolls deserted.  It contains cots, chairs, a table, long bows, arrows, bones, and some piles of hides.  Nothing of immediate threat or interest.

Ehldannis may take any action he sees fit.  The sleeping gnoll continues to snore.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 1, 2004)

The difference between a run and a double move is that a run has to be all in a straight line.

Octar grimaces as he falls behind.  Roman armor is designed for fighting, not for running....  He continues his persuit of the gnoll, bow in hand.  If he can take a shot he'll do it.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 1, 2004)

_Curse it, the beast will surely return with more of its own kind. When I look into some new magics I must also investigate an enchantment spell for my bow. Or perhaps even a permanently enchanted bow... _ 

Ehldannis shakes his head and focuses on the matter at hand. Where mundane means have been unsuccessful, as always he falls back on his magic. He begins chanting in a gutteral tongue, his voice becoming louder and firmer, crescendoing in a shouted command as a cloud of billowing darkness begins to form. As the cloud spreads and darkens a canine maw pushes forth from its depths, its night black fur set off by blazing red eyes as it rears back its head, releasing a bonechilling howl. 

[Casts _Summon Monster II _ - boosted by _Augment Summoning _ feat]


----------



## Krilith (Mar 1, 2004)

~Dhormium kneels down by the sleeping gnoll, taking care not to disturb it. he faces Brioc and speaks~

"I know Ehldannis spell made it go to sleep, so it would be his decision, but...i'd rather finish the beast just to make sure it won't wake up when we have our backs turned. what do you think? are you up for a chase yourself or do your wounds trouble you to much?"

ooc: if brioc agrees killing the gnoll Dhromium will perform a coup de gras.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 1, 2004)

"Aye, I'm up for the chase."  Brioc says.  "Thanks to your magic, the bleeding has stopped, and we both know I've been in worse shape than this before.  Make sure that creature doesn't wake up, and I'll try to stop the other one getting away.  Mendicus, stay with Dhormium.  It might be wise for none of us to walk these tunnels alone."

This said, Brioc sprints off along the passageway after the fleeing gnoll.  Wolf's assured loping stride quickly takes him past Brioc and onwards to gain ground of the hyena-man.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 2, 2004)

*Round 6*

Dhormium slays the sleeping gnoll.  He, Mendicus, and Ehldannis stand over the dead bodies of their enemies.  The hallway now quiet except for retreating footfalls and the sputter of Mendicus' torch.  

Brioc rushes after the others, but slows as he leaves the range of Mendicus' torch.  The light from Marcus' lantern has disapeared ahead.  Stumbling along in the darkness, suddenly the scimitar in his hand lights.  It begins to glow a pale orange.  Along with the glow comes a dry heat.  Not heat, perhaps, but a perceptable dryness, as though stepping into the desert.  He pauses in wonder.

Around the bend, everyone accelerates into the long, straight hallway.  Tullius and Marcus, in front, feel a wolf push past them.  Then another.  The wolves leap on the fleeing gnoll, pulling it to the ground & ripping out its throat.  By the time the rest of the party arrives, the gnoll is dead.  Marcus flashes his lantern about as the others catch up.  About 20 feet ahead, the passage turns south.


----------



## eoghanbt (Mar 2, 2004)

Tullius slows, the clank of chain fading to a rustle and then silence as the wolves finish their grisly work. He turns to his left bringing his right hand, short blade still gripped in it, to his lips gesturing to keep quiet, as he then steps carefully around the wolves and the bloody carcass, moving towards the bend. {OOC: Move mostly silently, as best as one can in a chain shirt...Skill bonus including armor penalty, +6} Reaching the bend, he peers round it, bent low..


----------



## doghead (Mar 2, 2004)

Marcus keeps the light of the lantern directed away from the corner where Tullius crouches. If there is something around it, then there is no need to advertise their presence. _He moves quite quietly that one - he has done it before._

Assuming Tullius sees nothing of particular interest around the corner, Marcus will motion for him to return, and then for all of them to head back the way they came - with the gnoll's body. _A dead gnoll in the corridor would probably give even the dullest of creatures cause for suspicion._ Probably all the way back to the room. The lack of noise comming from that way suggests to Marcus that there were no more gnolls in there. _Perhaps we can jimmy the lock as well. I wonder if there are any hand axes amoung their stuff._ He does a quick check to see what this particular gnoll has on him.

But until Marcus is sure that there is nothing threating immediately around the corner, he keeps his guard up.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 2, 2004)

Tullius can see only darkness around the corner.

The gnoll carries a battle axe, large wooden shield, leather armor, and a belt pouch with some dried meat, 4 gp, and 6 sp.  The coins are inscribed in Greek with names and dates unknown.


----------



## Krilith (Mar 2, 2004)

~Dhormium winces as he pulls the head of his waraxe clear from the gnolls neck, the neck sprayed a little to much blood for the dwarfs liking. He drags the blade against the lifeless body in a futile atemt to clean it, he shrugs.~

"Gah, what a mess, and the smell won't let up for a week, you'll see. Lets try and see if we can catch up with the others, they might need our help and they could not have gone far. c'mon, lets go!

~and with those words spoken the dwarf turns and heads for the corner to take a peek~


----------



## doghead (Mar 2, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Tullius can see only darkness around the corner.
> 
> The gnoll carries a battle axe, large wooden shield, leather armor, and a belt pouch with some dried meat, 4 gp, and 6 sp.  The coins are inscribed in Greek with names and dates unknown.




Macus pockets the loose items to stop them rolling around on the floor (honest!) and places the battle axe on the gnolls body, its shield on top of that. Once Marcus is sure that Tullius is on his way back, Marcus, along with one of the others, sets too draging the body back. The third person he motions to watch their backs as the retreat down the corridor.

When the meet up with the approaching dwarf (and others) he suggests, quietly, that they retreat to the gnolls room, deal with the bodies and get Octar seen to as he is bleeding, again. He makes a mental note to show Ehldannis the coins. _It looked geek to me - and what we're doing here has something to do with them, that much I do know._


----------



## Jarval (Mar 2, 2004)

Brioc stops, looking closely at his glowing sword.  He touches the blade experimentally, unsure as to if it's generating the odd dry heat surrounding him.  He glances up from the scimitar as Dhormium and Marcus approach from opposite directions.

"I've never seen a sword do this before."  He says to his friends, holding up the weapon for examination.  "Why do you think it's glowing like this?  Most peculiar..."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 2, 2004)

Octar survey's Ehldannis' summoned help with suspicion, watching it warily until it disappears, then lending his considerable strength to hauling the gnoll back.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 2, 2004)

Octar, Marcus and Tullius return to the others.  Only Ehldannis is able to make sense of the coins.  After some thought, he guesses that the dates refer to the calendar of the old Greek empire, and represent a time about 1000 years ago, about 200 years after the death of Alexander the Great.  The picture seems to be of a King, Argos II, but Ehldannis can't remember if he's ever heard of such a man.


----------



## eoghanbt (Mar 2, 2004)

Tulius trapses back down the long hall to the room, sheathing the short blade and resting the haft of the axe on his shoulder, occasionally glancing back into the dark until they reach the warm glow of lantern light and the safety of numbers.


----------



## doghead (Mar 3, 2004)

Once they are all back in the room, Marcus outlines what they have seen up ahead, and his idea of leaving the bodies of the gnolls in the room. He also suggests that Octar have his wounds healed, as the roman seems to take pride in walking around bloody and ask for it for himself.

He also takes a moment to search through their gear to see if they have any handaxes, some other such throwing weapon. Anything else of interest he also takes and brings back for inspection or consideration. He moves quickly as they need to be pushing on. Once done, he suggests just that.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 3, 2004)

*dead gnolls*

A search of the dead gnolls and the room they were in reveals the following.  6 longbows, 120 arrows, 6 battleaxes, 1 great axe, 6 large wooden sheilds, a small amount of foodstuff, 24 silver pieces, and 36 gold pieces.  Brioc finds that his scimitar only glows in about a 30 foot stretch of the passageway, starting where his is indicated on the last map.


----------



## doghead (Mar 3, 2004)

There isn't anything of interest amoung the gear. He's looking for a throwing weapon. Marcus dumps the coin on the table. 

"We ain't going to get rich off it, but take a share."

He is about to do so himself when he stops.

"Or we could pool it and use it for supplies and stuff."

Once sorted, he sets about a quick once over of the room (don't know if you included that in the first search - I didn't specifically state it.)


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes.  Nothing of further interest in the room.


----------



## Krilith (Mar 3, 2004)

~after Dhormium entered the chamber he went over to a quiet corner in the room and began a prayer in angelic tongue, thanking Clangeddin for his help and guidance. When the prayer comes to an end the dwarf returns to his companions, specially Broic~

"You did not know that your blade could perform such a feat? would you mind lending it to me? I'd like to see if it will do thesame if I would hold it in the tunnel"

_if Broic agrees and the others think it deserves investigating _~Dhormium holds the scimatar carefully and walks into the tunnel, up to the point where the blade starts to glow and there he concentrates on his surroundings, concentrating on any divinations, and later on the structure of the tunnel itself (manzanita, I don't have my character sheet with me at the moment, i would like a spellcraftcheck and stonecunning here). When the dwarf is satisfied he speaks in soft whispers and overlooks the surroundings again~

[spellcraft and stonecunning check when the blade starts to light up, or, where it aught to light up][cast detect magic to find any magical aura's]


----------



## Jarval (Mar 3, 2004)

Krilith said:
			
		

> "You did not know that your blade could perform such a feat? would you mind lending it to me? I'd like to see if it will do thesame if I would hold it in the tunnel"




"Gladly."  Brioc passes the scimitar to Dhormium.  "Any light you can shed onto why it is doing that would be most welcome.  It's never done anything like it before.  Of course, Ive had it for less than a fortnight, so perhaps we should not be too surprised..."

He tails off, watching as Dhormium marches up and down the passageway.  Kneeling, he rubs Wolf behind the ears, trying to settle his friend's nerves.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 4, 2004)

Dhormium can sense no odd stonework or magical effects beyond the scimitar itself.  Detect magic reveals no new magic in the immediate area.  The glowing it approximately the same with him as with Brioc.


----------



## Krilith (Mar 4, 2004)

~Lost in thought and wonder about this odd blade the dwarf stands for an extra moment. _This is very odd, this is the second item i've seen that began to glow for no apparent reason._
Suddenly the dwarf spins around, for as much a dwarf is able to, and he aproaches Brioc, if you didn't know the dwarf to be your friend you could almost think this could end ugly.
Words spoken in dwarvish, wich soon repeated in latin when the dwarf sees the questioning eyes..~

"Brioc, do you remember that nig...
Hrugh, no, Brioc...Remember that first night, when we met sergius, you where standing guard. he walked towards us, and his spear was glowing, shedding as much light as a campfire! Remember whas it the same glow as we see now?

~Suddenly the dwarf speaking as another memory flashes into his mind _We have the spearpoint with us, or...is it still up with the horses...By Clangeddins' beard NO....OCTAR_ ~

"Octar, Octar, tell me you didn't leave the spearpoint with the horses!"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 4, 2004)

"What?  Of course not."  Octar frowns and fishes the bulky, leather-wrapped package out of his belt.  "It's right here."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 5, 2004)

_In case Inez's cricket game is lasting a week, which I know they sometimes do, I'll take some minor actions on Ehldannis' part._

Ehldannis, after identifying the coins, moves forward to observe the scimitar occurance.  As he stands studying the weapon, he senses an emptiness on his left.  Turning towards the wall, he gazes at it intently for a moment.  Then he says, "There's a door here."

_Ehldannis notices a secret door on the west side of the passage just where Brioc is standing on the last map.  It looks like if two stones are removed, it will unfasten the door, and provide handholds for pushing it aside._


----------



## Jarval (Mar 5, 2004)

Brioc looks closely at the place Ehldannis indicates on the wall, then looks at the elf in astonishment.

"Gods, you're right!  How did you manage to spot that in this light?"  He pokes at one of the loose stones, then turns to face the rest of the group.

"What do you think lads?  I'd like to have a look to see what's behind this door.  If someone went to this much effort to conceal it, chances are good that whatever it may be will be interesting."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 5, 2004)

Octar nods and sticks the spearpoint, still wrapped, back in his belt.  "Well, let's get to it...."  He begins removing the stones.


----------



## doghead (Mar 5, 2004)

Marcus scoops up the coins and follows the others out back into the corridor. He does his bit with the light, being careful to avoid flashing it down the corridor and against the wall at the end.

He has a quick look as Brioc inspects the door, then pulls back to give Octar room. He keeps a wary eye and ear on the corridor into the complex.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 5, 2004)

*Secret door*

Octar removes the stone wedges, then slips his hand into the space and pushes.  The door resists this effort.  Marcus examines the mechanism, and instructs him to push the other direction.  This time, Octar sheaths his sword, in order to use both hands.  At first, his efforts seem futile, then, with a grunt and a heave, the burly Roman budges the ancient door.  There is a loud crack, and the door rumbles open, sliding, without any effort from Octar, slowly into the adjoining wall, creating a ten foot opening.

Through this opening the company now sees a semi-circular room, scattered with masonary rocks.  Upon and around these rocks sit about a dozen large men.  But not exactly men.  They resemble crocodiles, with dark scales of green and grey.  Their mouths are also large and full of teeth.  But they stand upright, a little taller than men.  About half are naked.  The other half wear leather harnesses, and have spiked wooden clubs and large hidebound sheilds at hand, or at their sides.  Many are in the process of eating what appear to be large centipedes.  As they look up, startled at your appearence, several have a foot or so of twisting milipede tails hanging out of their mouths, the feet of these giant insects still squirming.  Three of the men have lighted torches, and you realize that in addition to the humanoids, there is also a large crocodile, about 12 feet long.


----------



## doghead (Mar 5, 2004)

ooc: !


----------



## doghead (Mar 5, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc: !




Thoughts tumble through Marcus' head. _What the hell? Catch them flatfooted. Hit em hard and fast. Don't get jammed up in the door. Pull back into the corridor and open up two fronts. Gotta give Ehldannis room. What the hell is that monster?

Are they against us? Am I mad to even think it. I don't want to fight them. I don't even know what they are. Orcs, now thats a different matter, though I would let them be if they were willing to do the same._

Its interesting how many ideas you can cram into a moment of realisation.

"Wait a moment ..."

Marcus gets slowly to his feet, his sword hand wrist up, the sword held loosly in a non-threatening way, although he keeps his weight on the balls of his feet. Just in case. 

If they don't react aggresively, he slowly sheaths his sword.

ooc: bit of a brain fart there. Manzinita's post kinda threw me, then i went and replied to my own post rather than edit it.


----------



## Krilith (Mar 5, 2004)

~The dwarf cannot see much but what he can see is enough, and judging by marcus reaction it is serious. In that moment, between heartbeats, almost without thinking words leave his mouth in the language of the land~

_"Hello, my name is Dhormium, we did not mean to enter your teratorium, we are looking a group other humans, have you seen them?"_

~Not knowing if he made a wrong decision or not Dhormium waits for a reaction. Everything can happen now, and most of it will involve some kind of physical action~

ooc: Speaking in my best diplomatic(+5) Terran.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 5, 2004)

*Surprise Round*

_You do get a full surprise round.  I know centipedes aren't insects, but my knowledge(nature) check fails and I don't know how else to describe them._

Assuming the rest wait for the result of Dhormium's call, I'll let the others act.  Dhormium's salutaion in Terran seems to have no effect on them.  After getting over their shock at seeing a group of armed men appear through what was evidently a wall, the reptilian humanoids spring to their feet.  Those with sheilds and clubs heft them.  Centipede entrails and exoskeletons are spit onto the floor.  Those closest to the party take a few steps back.  

You notice now that there are 9 of these Lizardmen, 5 of whom are armed.  All have a thick crocodile tail that braces them on the floor.  They converse in their hissing tounge, which none of you understand.  They glance back at the one standing in the back, behind the crocodile.  He is dressed in the most ornamental of the harnesses, which supports several pouches made of some sort of scaly hide.  He also wears a thick gold armband around his left bicept.  Even from this distance, Marcus' keen eyes notice the double headed eagle of Rome engraved on it.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 5, 2004)

Octar's sword leaps into his hand, his shield quickly to follow.  "Orders?" he barks to Brioc, standing his ground and watching the nearest lizardman warily, but not moving forward.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 6, 2004)

_Ah, so that's why it was glowing..._  Brioc looks at his scimitar, a strange urge to kill the lizardmen rising in him.  He shakes his head slightly, giving the sword a wary frown.

"Hold your place."  He says to Octar.  "I they are not hostile, then I would rather not shed their blood.  Besides, if that token of Rome not stolen, they could be potential allies."

"We wish you no harm."  Brioc calls in Latin to the reptilian men.  "You wear the sign of Rome, I see.  By what deed where you accorded such an honour?"


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 6, 2004)

The lizard man leader gazes intently on the party.  He makes no sign that he understands Brioc's words either.  He raises his hand and speaks a few words in his tongue.  Instantly, 5 of his companions start to back away, then turn and exit the room, opening the door behind them, but not closing it.

During this process the leader has been focusing his stare at Brioc.  Finally he says in a language only Brioc understands.  A language he first learned from his father, as a boy, under the clear skies of his homeland, in the mystic rings of stone and wood.  "You have returned, cousin."  He says this in Druidic.  "Cousin" being a loose translation of a term of respect for a fellow druid, though not necessarily implying friendship.

_Jarval can read the above by highlighting it.  This could be a long conversation; Brioc might want to provide a running commentary so the others don't get bored._


----------



## Jarval (Mar 6, 2004)

Brioc looks surprised at the lizardman's words.

"Hold back a moment, lads.  I can understand what this one is saying."

*



Spoiler



"Greetings to you, cousin."  Brioc replies in the secret language that almost runs in his blood, sheathing his scimitar.  "Although I have never before been to this place.  Why do you say I have returned?"  He asks curiously.


*


----------



## doghead (Mar 6, 2004)

Thoughts flash through his mind. _Tullius mentioned no lizardfolk. Perhaps they have also just arrived. Or perhaps they have been here all along but know nothing of the expidition and gnolls. Unlikely. What lies in that room beyond?_

"He wears a roman armband."

Marcus holds his piece as the Brioc responds, first in a language that he understands, then in one that he doesn't. He relaxes his stance a bit, but keeps his hand an the hilt of the sword. He uses the time to scan the room, and get a look at the monster on the floor.

ooc: sorry, stared writing then got pulled away. Didn't see the intervening posts. Have edited it reflect them. 

Does the room appear to be temporaily occupied or do they look settled in?


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 6, 2004)

To Brioc:  "You are like he who came before.  But you search for the treasures of your ancestors.  You brave these halls as did the mongrel, and the man before.  But these treasures are not yours.  Others live here now.  There is nothing here for you.  I bear you no malice, cousin, so I will not kill you, as I would others.  But you must go."

There is no sign of real habitation here.  The lizardmen have no possetions other than what they carry.  The crocodile slowly shifts around so that its mouth is between you and the lizard man leader.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 6, 2004)

"He says that we are not the first to come down here."  Brioc translates for his companions.  "A man and someone he calls 'the mongrel' came down here before us.  He says that the treasures in this tomb no longer belong to us, as others now call this place home.  He says he bears me no malice, due to our common calling, so he will not kill us, but he asks us to leave now."

Turning back, Brioc switches again to the language only he and the lizardman speak.  



Spoiler



"We did not realize these halls were inhabited.  I apologise for intruding on your territory, cousin, as we have no desire to take anything that now belongs to your people."  He replies quickly.

"However, I am disturbed that others like myself have been here.  My father, one of our order, sent me to recover secret knowledge said to once have been held by the Greeks so it does not fall into the hands of those who conspire against our order.  Did the man and the mongrel say why they came here?"


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 6, 2004)

The lizardman pauses, although is reptilian face is inscrutable.  Finally he says, "You want information?  The mongrel wanted information."   He reaches up his right hand to caress the thick gold armband.  "The mongrel paid for information."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 6, 2004)

"I told him that we wish his people no harm, and did not know we intruded on their territory.  I asked him if he knew why the man and the mongrel came here, and he said the mongrel wanted information.  He says that the we must pay for any information, as the mongrel did.  I think that's how he got the gold armband."  Brioc quickly tells the group.

*



Spoiler



"We will pay, if you wish us to, cousin."  Brioc replies to Druidic.  "How much do you want?  I would know why the man and the mongrel came here, and if they succeeded in whatever their objective was."


*


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 7, 2004)

*Lizard chief*

"You do have something I want, cousin.  Your blade.  It interests me greatly.  Give it to me, and I will answer your questions." says the lizard man chief

The other lizard men slip their torches into pegged rings in the walls.  The whole room now, is lit dimly by the torches.


----------



## doghead (Mar 7, 2004)

"Brioc. Its my understanding that others will eventually come looking for what we look for. I imagin, given what they want it for, they will be less particular about how they get it. Perhaps that might be worth considering."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 7, 2004)

About this time, the party hears footfalls in the hallway to the south.  Moments later, they see an approaching light.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 7, 2004)

"The mongrel," grunts Octar, scowling.  "Sergius."  At the sight of the light, Octar pushes to put himself between the new threat and himself.


----------



## doghead (Mar 7, 2004)

Marcus starts at Octar's reaction and observation. He glaces at the door expecting to see Serguis himself. At the sight of the empty door he realises that the two were not directly connected. He places the lantern in a corner to free his hands and shifts to a position better suited to responding to what ever comes through the door.

ooc: are we all in the room or a some of the tail enders still in the corridor?


----------



## Krilith (Mar 7, 2004)

~Being only a whitness to the talk, the steps down the hallway and the advancing light seeps in to the dwarfs sence. And when Octar starts speaking about a Mongrel? And is that sergius walking towards us? the dwarf can only wait and see, but whispers~

"Whats happening? sergius? where?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 7, 2004)

"No," says Octar.  "Not here, I think.  But who else could be 'the mongrel'?"  He points at the light coming up the south corridor.  "But we've got company."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 7, 2004)

From the south come five lizard men.  The lead one carries a large hidebound shield, and a spiked club.  The four behind him are naked.  One carries a torch.  This matches the composition of those who left the room minutes before.  The lizardmen advance to about 15 feet away from the party.  The leader then bellows a hissing roar.  At this, the lizardman druid in the room answers back in similar fashion.

_I took the liberty of arranging the party according to my interpretations of your actions.  Feel free to rearrange yourselves as you see fit.  Where would Marcus place the lantern?  The "D" is the druid lizardman (the other D is Dhormium).  In front of him is the crocodile, represented as an oval.  The other three lizardmen in the room with them are armed with sheilds and spiked clubs._


----------



## doghead (Mar 8, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> _I took the liberty of arranging the party according to my interpretations of your actions.  Feel free to rearrange yourselves as you see fit.  Where would Marcus place the lantern?  The "D" is the druid lizardman (the other D is Dhormium).  In front of him is the crocodile, represented as an oval.  The other three lizardmen in the room with them are armed with sheilds and spiked clubs._





ooc: I had though we had moved into the the room a little. The corner would have thus been the northwest end of the sloping wall. Around I5 with Marcus at I6. Whoops. Reread my posts and saw that I had edited out Marcus' move forwards. Ah. My mistake. In that case he would not have put the lantern down. Can he keep it in hand? Otherwise, just inside the door to the north where it wouldn't be kicked over would be the most likely place.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 8, 2004)

_I'll assume Marcus is still carrying the lantern.  But feel free to move into the room if you wish._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 8, 2004)

Octar eyes the lizardmen warily.  "Brioc?  Have negotiations gone sour?"


----------



## doghead (Mar 8, 2004)

"I don't think that they are friends."

Marcus glaces into the room. If the lizardmen in the room don't seem to be preparing for a battle:

"On the other hand, who the hell knows. Why don't we back up a bit?"


----------



## Krilith (Mar 9, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "I don't think that they are friends."
> "On the other hand, who the hell knows. Why don't we back up a bit?"



"That could be a smart move, but, we do not know what lies ahead after we take the 2nd turn, more traps could be layed out there.
And if we would turn and run they would follow us, they would also follow us after we have drawn steel and decide to flee then.
Either way, we will be running with haste and these lizards will chase us.
lets wait, and see what happens.
Brioc, whats going on? what do you think?


----------



## doghead (Mar 9, 2004)

Marcus grimaces.

"Back up. A bit. As in, let them get through the door. Which we are blocking."

ooc: still assuming that the lizardmen in the room do not apear to be preparing to defend themselves. If they are, then its a whole different ball game.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 9, 2004)

_The lizardmen are drawn up with weapons drawn, in a defensive position in the room.  They have made no offensive move.  The lizardmen in the south hallway have stopped about 15 feet from the party, and are standing at ready, but making no move to advance closer.  I am simply waiting for Jarval to continue the negotiations at this point._


----------



## doghead (Mar 10, 2004)

ooc: then we can ignore the last little dialogue I suppose. Its always a risk throwing in stuff based on an "if". Oh well.   

Marcus looks to Brioc for a response after his "friends" comment.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 10, 2004)

Spoiler



"You want my sword?"  Brioc says, less than keen to part with his weapon.  "I am reluctant to part with it, as it is worth several thousand gold pieces.  Why does my blade intrigue you so much?"



Brioc looks back along the passage at the sound of the approaching footsteps.  He flinches as the leader of the new band of lizardmen roars, before quickly turning back to the druid.



Spoiler



"What did he say?"


  He asks urgently, his hand dropping to the hilt of the sheathed scimitar on his belt.  



Spoiler



"We wish you no harm, but these newcomers look less than friendly."



"I'm not sure what's going on.  The negotiations have not yet turned sour, but the leader of the lizardmen is asking for my sword as the price for giving us information.  I'd rather not lose my weapon so soon, but it if I have to trade it to stop a fight, I will."  Brioc says to his companions as he waits for a reply.


(Sorry about the delay everyone.  I suddenly had a lot more of an assignment to do than I'd planned on, and haven't been on-line since Sunday.  Bad timing on my part, I know...)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 10, 2004)

"That's a good sword, Brioc.  Make sure you get a good trade for it- perhaps more than simple information."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 10, 2004)

"Those are simply more of my people; they are not your concern.  Your scimitar glowed, and smelled strange. I did not like it.  Let me see it, hold it.  There are stories of such things."  says the druid.


----------



## doghead (Mar 10, 2004)

_I don't like this milling around in the door - too much like sheep waiting for the slaughter. And standing around in the corridor looking is bloody uncivilised._

Marcus lets the pressure of those behind him push him into the room. He takes a position towards the northeast, to give those peering over his shoulder a better view.

_You'd better hope that the door doesn't shut on you Marcus._

ooc: aiming for I6


----------



## Jarval (Mar 10, 2004)

Spoiler



"I am still unsure of this scimitar's powers, I admit, but I know it to be a weapon of no ittle power.  If I am to yield it over to you, I would need more than just information in exchange."  Brioc says adamantly.  "As I have said, it's value in gold would be a fortune, and I have no other blade to defend myself with if I lose this one.



Switching back to Latin, Brioc addresses his companions.

"We may need to be ready to fight our way out of here lads.  I think this druid has taken a disliking to my sword, and I'll be damned if I'm going to let him have it for anything less than its fair value.  Besides which, I think we might want to keep it, just in case these good people aren't as trustworthy as they'd like us to believe."


----------



## doghead (Mar 11, 2004)

Marcus nods. What else is there to do? Shutting the door could be an option. Marcus tries to recall the mechanism and how long it would take to activate.

"Its your decision to make Brioc. If you don't like the price, we can walk away. We won't be any worse off than if we had never found the door in the first place."

He glances across the room at the druid and his companions, hoping to get some sort of feel for their mood*.

ooc: * Sence Motive +9.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 11, 2004)

Octar tries to appear loose an calm, as if nothing is wrong.  He is ready, though, to hold the line with Dhormium, if it comes to that.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 11, 2004)

*Negotiations continue*

"OK," hisses the lizardman druid.  "You want information, but you will not pay my price.  It is my turn, then, to make a request.  I have need of a man, for use in a certain ceremony.  A ceremony from which he won't return.  My braves sometimes encounter men, but can't seem to take one alive.  But now, there are five.  The dwarf and elf don't interest me, but I need one of your companions, cousin.  You may pick one.  Then you may lead the others out.  As I said, I bear you no malice.  You may even accompany me to the ceremony, and to meet the King.  I think the King would be interested in you.  You might like it here."


----------



## Krilith (Mar 11, 2004)

~Dhormium shifts a bit nervously on his feet. He does not fear the oncomming battle, he is ready, but the anticipation is getting to him a bit.
_...Did that lizard speak in latin? then why do they speak this strange language? Questions....when will they be answerd_~


----------



## doghead (Mar 11, 2004)

ooc: Manzanita, just discovered that your black on black text comes up as black on white in stealth mode. Jarvel's backout method still works.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 11, 2004)

OOC:  The lizarmen have spoken nothing but their own language & Druidic.  Thanks for the note Doghead.  I somewhat regret this whole language thing.  It slows the game down, when only one character can understand.  I'll try to avoid it in the future.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 11, 2004)

"He's asked for a human life as an alternative price."  Brioc says to his companions, sounding shocked.  "I'm not bartering with him any longer.  We're going to leave, and I hope without a fight.  But be ready, as I suspect this is going to get unpleasant very quickly."



Spoiler



"I am sorry cousin, but I cannot help you with your ceremony either.  I need every one of my people to complete the task set upon me."  Brioc says levelly, trying to keep his voice steady despite the disgust he now feels for the lizardman priest.  "We cannot pay either price, but we will leave your territory at once.  I am sorry we could not find more agreeable terms for our parting.  If you have no further business, my companions and I will return to the surface immediately."


----------



## eoghanbt (Mar 11, 2004)

Tullius has listened, quietly, as he speaks neither language...He's watched behind his back, in a nonchalant sort of way, and attempted to keep his axe and sword lowered and nonthreatening, especially when the second group of walking lizards appeared...under his breath, perhaps, one might catch a latin epithet or two involving Juno, three midgets and a balance beam....


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 11, 2004)

"All right," says Octar quietly to the rest, his Roman suspicions about the more primitive races once again confirmed, "If things get ugly, Dhormium and I can hold this side.  Marcus, you, Tullius and the wolf will have to deal with the big lizard.  Brioc, see if you can take care of your counterpart.  Ehldannis, do what you can."


----------



## eoghanbt (Mar 11, 2004)

Tulius nods, almost imperceptibly, shifting his weight, as if to stretch after, weapons still slack at his sides. He rolls his shoulder, causing his pack to shift a bit. "Aye." He says.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 12, 2004)

The lizardman druid shrugs.  "Very well.  You value your comrades' lives.  By sacrificing one life, you might have saved the rest.  But I understand.  I am also sorry for this.  But I have waited long for this ceremony, and am not to be denied.  I have instructed my braves to spare your life, if possible, cousin.  I am Gruk, shamen of the lizardfolk of this swamp."   He bows respectfully to Brioc.  "negotiations are at an end."

After finishing his little speech to Brioc, he gives a loud command in his hissing language, then switches back to the mutterings of Druidic, which Brioc realizes is spellcasting.

I'll go ahead & determine initiatives at this point.  Obviously no one is surprised.

Gruk (seems to be casting spell, which initiates combat, I presume)
Marcus
Brioc/wolf
Tullius
Lizardmen
Ehldannis
Octar
Mendicus
Dhormium


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 12, 2004)

Octar raises his shield and braces himself for the charge, his sword at the ready to strike his opponent and his mouth forming a wordless shout.



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> Gruk (seems to be casting spell, which initiates combat, I presume)




Just to make sure, just because he's casting a spell doesn't mean he automatically gets to go first.  Just checking, as he may have actually won initiative, but I'm hoping he doesn't get to smite us before we smite him.


----------



## doghead (Mar 12, 2004)

_Too far, no clean line of sight._

Marcus slips out a daggar and leaps forwards and down the length of the room. He slides to a halt in the corner and throws the dagger at the druid (not Brioc obviously). Then he hastily pulls his sword and prepares to extract himself from the mess he has just got himself into.

ooc: move to C5. Hoping to disrupt the spell and/or open up their flanks. Thought I would leave the croc to the tanks


----------



## Krilith (Mar 12, 2004)

~_Aah, defending the group again...holding the line_ Dhormium raises his shield and will hold the line with Octar~

"I'll hold the line with you Octar. Brioc? shall we head for the exit?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 12, 2004)

Ehldannis quickly awakens himself from his fear, the threat of battle against these fearsome creatures having paralysed him. As the kindling of his magic rises in him he rustles through the pouches at his belt and produces the magic pearl, and begins entering a magical ritual, whispering lullaby syllables and making sweeping, graceful gestures.

[Casts _Sleep_ using the pearl to recast his used spell]


----------



## doghead (Mar 12, 2004)

me said:
			
		

> ooc: move to C5. Hoping to disrupt the spell and/or open up their flanks. Thought I would leave the croc to the tanks




ooc: who are of course, holding the line in the corridor. Oh well. 

For what its worth, if Marcus gets the chance to take the druid, he will. Ideally, he would like to drop the guy, then hold him hostage til the other lizard folk back down. Just a thought.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 12, 2004)

Brioc follow's his counterpart's example, and begins to cast his own spell.  An odd rustling sound fills the air, and a writhing mass of spiders starts to form around the lizardman priest.

Wolf slips forward, moving in front of Brioc, growling loudly.  He firmly stands his ground, ready to savage anything that tries to attack his human friend.

(Brioc's casting _Summon Swarm_ (Spiders).  Wolf's readying an action to attack anything that comes within reach, using his Trip special attack.)


----------



## eoghanbt (Mar 12, 2004)

At the signal, or rather, series of them...one lizard chanting, weapons coming up, the general sorts of observations that as a rule indicate the beginning of hostilities, Tulius raises his axe, and bolts towards the croc, axe high to swing down, sword low to...well. Shove in the way perhaps if large teeth attempt to take a bite of leg..

[OOC: Charging the thing...]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 12, 2004)

*Round 1*

As Gruk begins casting the party springs into action.  Marcus charges forward & hurls his dagger, which flies unerringly to imbed in the shamen's thick skin.

Brioc whips out a small piece of red cloth & begins chanting himself, as his wolf takes position in front of him.

Tullius charges forward at the largest enemy.  His axe deflects off the thick skin, but his sword rips a gash inside the open mouth of the great croc.

The lizardmen charge, hissing their strange roars.  One attacks Marcus with its spiked club, striking the gypsy a hard blow in the shoulder.  Another surges forward, striking Tullius a glancing blow on the head.  Tullius steps back and narrowly avoids the snapping jaws of the crocodile.  The last lizardman in the room charges Brioc, and smashes his club down on the wolf, ripping through fur and muscle on the back.  The wolf responds, leaping forward and biting a large chunk out of the reptilian man's thigh.

In the hallway, lizardmen charge Octar and Dhormium.  One swings his club at Octar, striking him in the chest.  The other rakes at Dhormium with claws and teeth, but is held off by the dwarf's sheild.  Octar strikes back, piercing deep into his opponent's stomach.  Dhormium does even better, splitting the charging lizardman's skull with his waraxe.

Behind the front lines, Ehldannis begins his chant, Mendicus moves forward clutching his sword and torch, to cover Brioc as he casts his spell.


_I'm going to see how posting the rolls goes.  Let me know if you like seeing them. 
Rolls:  Marcus:  20 to hit, then 17 to confirm threat.  2+2=4 dmg
Tullius: 9 + 7=16 miss 11 + 6=17 hit. dmg: 3+1+2=6 
Lizardman vs. Marcus: 18+2=20 hit, 3+1 dmg = 4
Lizardman vs. Tullius:  20+2=22 hit 11+2=13 threat doesn't materialize; 5+1 dmg = 6.  Crocodile 7+7=miss
Lizardman vs. Wolf 16+2=18 hit, 5+1=6 dmg
Wolf vs. Lizardman 20+6=26 hit, 9+6 threat realized, 3+4+2=9 dmg.  Trip fails.
Lizardman vs Octar 16+2+2(charge)=20 hit, 6+1 dmg =7 (bringing Octar to 20)
Lizardman vs. Dhormium 14+2+2 miss.
Octar vs. Lizardman 16+8=24 hit, 5+4=9 dmg
Dhormium vs. Lizardman 9+5=14 (hit, due to lizardman charge AC penalty), dmg 10+1=11_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 12, 2004)

Octar grunts as he is struck in the chest, and then smacks the club out of the way with his shield and swings again at the lizardman.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 12, 2004)

Ehldannis finishes his spell and directs a wafting cloud of sparkling faerie lights into the midst of the lizard men coming up the corridor, aiming at those closest to the rear of the group first. 

[Casts _Sleep_ aimed at the lizardmen in the following preference; J12, J11, K11, J10]


----------



## doghead (Mar 12, 2004)

Marcus uses the wall to protect his back, and his wits to protect his skin. He strikes back - a shift in position, a flicker of forward movement to distract the creature, then the real thrust.

ooc: call Dodge against the lizardman, Feint Check +7. If this is successful, then does that mean Marcus' attack is counts as a Sneak Attack? In face to face combat?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 12, 2004)

The last syllables of Brioc's spell tumble from his lips, then he steps past Wolf and into the room.  The Melnibonean scimitar slides cleanly from it's scabbard, ready to draw the blood of it's age-old foes.  With a feeling of alien, savage glee, Brioc lunges at the lizardman attacking Wolf...


(Moving to I9 to help Wolf out, and to try the scimitar's enchantment.)


----------



## eoghanbt (Mar 13, 2004)

Tulius shouts as he takes a blow from a lizardman, swinging his axe and thrusting his sword at the croc....


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 13, 2004)

_Anyone know the answer to Doghead's question?  I would think Yes, if you lose dex bonus.  Meanwhile, can you feint & attack in the same round?_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 13, 2004)

Unless he has improved fient, it's a standard action to fient, but it does allow him to sneak attack _next_ round.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 13, 2004)

*Round 2*

Gruk snarls, and the observent will notice he seemed to lose his concentration when Marcus' knife hit him.  He quickly whips his fingers about and casts another spell.

Marcus feints.  If the battle weren't so serious, he would be tempted to laugh at the lizardman's immediate and total lunge at exactly where he feinted.  (feint succesful).  Unfortunately for Marcus, he is unable to recover fully from his feint and the lizardman's club grazes his chest, bruising the tender flesh under the mithral mail. (4 pts) 

As Brioc finishes his incantation, a mass of spiders seems to crawl out of the ground itself around Gruk.  Brioc then leaps forward beside his wolf and slashes at the wolf's opponent with his scimitar.  His blow strikes true, and instead of the usual impact a blow would send down his arm, he feels the blade cut through the lizardman's armored skin like a blade though water.  The lizardman is cut in twain and plops to the stone floor.

Tullius curses as neither of his weapons penetrate the crocadile's thick hide. Brioc's wolf dashes forward and lunges at the crocodile's throat, but is stopped by its wide mouth.  The crocodile bites back at the already bloodied wolf, ripping a row of teethmarks in its chest before it can pull away. (9 pts)
The lizardman next to Tullius swings again, but again goes wide.

In the hallway, another lizardman steps up to take the place of the one Dhormium slew, but neither he nor the others can penetrate Octar's or Dhormium's defenses.  As Ehldannis' sparkling faerie lights float by, two of the lizardmen collapse in slumber.  Leaping over their bodies, Dhormium and Octar make short work of the final two, killing each in single blows.  

Mendicus holds his position, keeping an eye on Brioc, and also glancing up the passage to the north.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 13, 2004)

"Brioc!  Finish the downed ones or leave them?" Octar shouts as Ehldannis' spell takes effect.  He flips his grip from the normal position to one suited to stabbing downwards, in anticipation of Brioc's command.  The point hovers above the sleeping lizard's chest.  If he is proven wrong, though, Octar shrugs and switches his grip again, running into the room to confront the crocodile.

Coup de grace or double move to G8.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 13, 2004)

*Round 3 (begun)*

Gruk is difficult to see amidst the swarm of spiders, but suddently a large ball of yellow flame bursts forth among the spiders, rolling around the shamen.  Spiders pop and burst as the ball rolls through them.

Marcus, despite a beautiful feint, is unable to capitalize, his short sword glancing off his opponent's hard green scales.


----------



## eoghanbt (Mar 13, 2004)

Tulius curses, less colorful and more direct, shifting to swing axe high and sword low at the lizardman, trying to hamstring the beast...


(OOC: Nothing special with the attack, just for color, if I hit was swinging low with the sword...>


----------



## doghead (Mar 13, 2004)

Marcus continues to attack.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 14, 2004)

_awaiting 3rd round actions by Brioc, Octar & Ehldannis.  Ehldannis can actually still take a second round action, can he not?  Dhormium is being NPCed for the moment, I believe._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 14, 2004)

I posted an action right after your post, Manzanita.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 14, 2004)

_...so you did, TH, very prompt of you..._


----------



## Jarval (Mar 14, 2004)

Brioc half-stumbles forwards as the scimitar cleanly cleave through his foe.  Recovering his footing, he glances back at Octar's question. 



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Brioc!  Finish the downed ones or leave them?" Octar shouts as Ehldannis' spell takes effect.  He flips his grip from the normal position to one suited to stabbing downwards, in anticipation of Brioc's command.




"Leave the sleepers for now, we can deal with them once the others no longer present at threat."  Brioc calls back to Octar.  He dashes forward, hacking at the lizardman threatening Tullius.

"Get back!"  He yells at Wolf, seeing his friend struggle with the crocodile.

(Moving to G6 and attacking the lizardman at F7)


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 14, 2004)

Seeing Wolf in trouble Ehldannis calls upon his magic once more, opening an inky portal to the nether hells next to the crocodile. A firey eyed, black coated wolf bounds out with a howl and latches its fangs onto the croc.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 15, 2004)

*Round 3 (con't)*

Brioc rushes forward, shouting commands at the wolf and Octar.  Pulling the black scimitar back over his head, he slashes down at the lizardman fighting Tullius.  Again he feels the odd waterlike sensation as he slices the reptilian man in half.  The scimitar glows more orange with each blow and the dry desert smell mixes with the scent of gore in the dim light of torches and swirling bodies.

Tullius, seeing the lizardman fall, focuses his attack on the giant croc.  He curses the distractions and the wily croc, as he again fails to draw blood with either weapon.  The wolf limps back to Mendicus, as Tullius draws the attention of the croc.

The lizardman facing Marcus recovers his balance, but Marcus ducks under the club as he swings it.  The crocodile shifts position, to bring its mouth closer to Brioc, and swings its tail at Tullius' knees.  Tullius almost manages to leap over the powerful tail, but is clipped and comes down hard. (11 pts dmg)

Tullius is somewhat relieved to see a fiery eyed, black coated new wolf leap forward out of a black puff of smoke.  It leaps at the croc, but can't get a grip on the slashing tail.

Octar and Dhormium, having dispatched all their opponents in the hallway, race back into the room to assist.  They split directions, surrounding the great croc.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 15, 2004)

*Round 4 (started)*

The flaming ball around Gruk the shamen seemed to quickly kill all the spiders, and with a wave of the lizardman's hand, it now starts rolling towards Octar, as he reaches combat position in front of the croc.  Octar, unable to take in all the room's events in time, is unable to dodge it, and he is momentarily engulfed in flame (7 pts dmg - bringing him to 13).  Gruk again seems to be muttering in Druidic.  (Though he speaks softly, Brioc does hear him & realizes he is casting Shillelagh)

Marcus stabs up under his opponent's large sheild, finally scoring a solid hit on his scaly opponent with his short sword (6 pts)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 15, 2004)

_"Augh!"_  Octar's shout briefly fills the room as he leaps, smoking, from the ball of flame.  With another shout, this one of anger, he turns on the lizardman and advances, swinging his blade.

"You've sampled Roman gold- now try Roman iron, barbarian!"

What a croc!  It's a roight big shelia, but I think we can get a bit closer.  Oo!  I got a hold of it!    Now, crocs can bite down somethin' powerful, but if ya get their mouths shut, they have a hard time openin' im' again!

Now watch me put my head in it's mouth!

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 15, 2004)

Ehldannis takes up his bow and draws a bead on the Lizardman shaman, whispers a quick prayer to the gods, and releases.


----------



## Krilith (Mar 15, 2004)

~Dhormium walks over to the big green croc, readying himself to smash his axe through the crocks big hide and smash it in two. _It's almost as if i'm splitting wood again, the creature sure does look like a big log if you look at it at a certain angle, _and thus Dhormium raises his axe above his head and swings it down with all his might, right down to the point where he thinks the creatures spinalcord lies.~

"GrrrmhhhfaaAH!!"

ooc: thanks for autopiloting manzanita. with the use of the 'feat of strenght (domain)' attack the croc, i believe i'll have strenght 18 for 1 round. giving me an extra +3 on attack and damage.

edit: ROTFLMAO thomas!!


----------



## doghead (Mar 15, 2004)

_For Roths sake! I need something you can get a bit of grunt behind. So now I need a longsword _and_ handaxe. And some muscles. This fighter thing is a whole lot more complicated than Octar makes it like. I'm neither fish nor fowl. I wish I was back in my caravan._

Aghhrrrr!

Marcus attacks.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 15, 2004)

For the moment ignoring the crocodile, Brioc runs full pelt at Gruk, yelling a bloodthirsty battle cry.  Unfortunately, the effect is probably of this cry is probably somewhat lessened by the fact Brioc's the only one who speaks Gaelic...


(Attacking Gruk, trying to disrupt his spellcasting if at all possible.)

*OoC:* That's just too funny Thomas


----------



## eoghanbt (Mar 15, 2004)

Tullius scrambles to his feet, now full-blown cursing in quite-plain Latin, shielding with his sword as he regains his footing before bringing the axe swinging in a full overhand chop down at the Croc...


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2004)

*Round 4 (con't)*

_I was also thinking of Steve Irwin during this encounter.  My 4 yr old thinks he's simply the coolest, Batman excepted, of course._

Brioc charges at Gruk _(which should perhaps provoke an AoA from the lizardman & the croc, but I think they're too distracted for to take advantage of it)_, and swings his scmitar, penetrating Gruk's shield and inflicting a viscious cut across his body. (19 pts)

Ehlannis moves around to the south of the crocodile, in order to get a clear shot at Gruk.  By then Brioc has engaged him.  None the less, Ehldannis carefully shoots off one of his barbed shafts, which shatters against the stone wall behind the combatants.

The crocodile moves with surprising agility despite its bulk, avoiding blows from Octar, the black wolf, and Dhormium.  Tullius finally conects solid blows, striking the weak spots he's found, and opening bloody gashes on its sides. (17 pts).

The croc whips its tail at Dhormium, striking the dwarf a heavy blow across the face with its serated scales (19 pts dmg).  The lizardman attacking Marcus can't seem to get a bead on the quick gypsy.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2004)

*Round 5*

Gruk hisses angrily at Brioc, "That weapon is cruel, cousin.  I must destroy it!"  He brings up his spiked club with terrible strenth, catching Brioc under the left arm, cracking his ribs (16 pts)

_Don't forget Mendicus can speak Gaelic!_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 16, 2004)

Last attack was actually on Gruk, but no worries since it missed anyway.

Octar glances over at Brioc, and steps to his aid as the druid takes a vicious blow to the ribs.  He spins away from the crocodile and slashes at the lizardman shaman.


----------



## Krilith (Mar 16, 2004)

~Thousands of bolts of lightning flash through his head as the pain overwhelm the stout man and painfully shakes his head to regain his senses.
_NO!! acursed beast! at least logs used to lay still. Octar! don't leave us with this big lizard! no! perhaps..yes..it's worth the try!_
Dhormium takes a step away from the melee and starts uttering words in dwarven~

ooc: take a 5-foot step away from the croc and not into the direction where gruk is standing, and cast enlarge person defensivly.


----------



## doghead (Mar 16, 2004)

"What the hell. Are you doing. You stupid slinky!

Marcus ducks.

"What the point. Of all this death?

Dodges.

"You should be at home. Learning how. To make proper clothes!

Weaves. 

All the while looking for the opening.

ooc: marcus attacks again.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 16, 2004)

_Gods preserve me, he's strong!_  Brioc thinks as pain clouds his mind.  Still swaying slightly from the force of Gruk's blow, he lunges again, praying to finish this quickly.



Spoiler



"The blade is no crueller than your intent for my friends, cousin."


  Brioc replies firmly.  



Spoiler



"But I promise you, I will not use it against your people unless in my own defence.  I bear no malice to your race."


----------



## eoghanbt (Mar 16, 2004)

Tulius turns, trying to get the croc to open again as it thrashes in reptilian rage...taking his opportunity to hack the beast once more...


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 17, 2004)

*Round 5 (con't)*

Marcus ducks and thrusts with his weapon, but he can't get by his opponents wide sheild.  He feels he has really seen better days, as the studded club deflects off his helmet, sending his head spinning (4 pts dmg)

Brioc responds grimly in Druidic, but his blade probably carries more weight, as it opens another nasty cut in his reptilian opponent (another 19 points).

Tullius manages to catch the Croc a glancing blow on the head, and takes out one of its eyes.  It's starting to look pretty bad.  It bites out at its torturer, catching Tullius' left arm in its mouth.  Tullius pulls away, leaving his forearm in ribbons (9 pts dmg).

Mendicus, seeing Brioc facing the main opponent alone (at least initially), finally acts, threading his way across the room to his side, still carrying his torch and sword.

Ehldannis shoots again at Gruk, and again misses, as he must try to avoid hitting his friends.

Octar deftly spins away from the thrashing croc, and steps to Brioc's side.  Seeing an opening, he thrusts his sword deep into Gruk's side.  As black blood spills out, the shamen crumples to the ground, gasping weakly "No! Wait..."

_I'll assume Dhormium, sensing the direction of battle, stays for one more swing for retreating for his spell._  Dhormium, seeing the half-blind croc turning him a blind eye, brings his axe down hard, severing its spine.  It dies with a gurgle.  Ehldannis' fiendish wolf bites the dying creature & shakes it.

Round 6

Marcus swings his short sword, only vaguely aware of the events in other parts of the room.  Again, his blade clanks ineffectively off the hide sheild.  Stumbling forward, he sees the club descending at his head.  but suddenly, the lizardman stiffens, and crashes forward, Tullius' axe in the back of its head.

An uneasy silence falls, and the orange glow of Brioc's black blade dims.

<combat ends>

_Everyone except Ehldannis and Mendicus is injured.  Quick HP summary for those not keeping track:
Marcus 12, Brioc 9, Tullius 5, Octar 13, Dhormium 20, wolf 4_


----------



## Krilith (Mar 17, 2004)

ooc: no problem with that interuption manzanita.

~Dhormium stands still, he leans on the handle of his axe, clearly winded from the battle. _What a mess, what a slaughter, those in the hallway that alone would have been enough._ The image of the a splitt skull jumps to mind.
_What was this all good for? and what do these scaled ones have to do with sergius!_

and suddenly, reality strikes him, not all this blood is from the slain ones. Tullius' arm, Octars burn wound, marcus will have new scars too...Clangedin i'll need your power to heal!~

"Tullius! let me see to that arm, Marcus I will help you next! Brioc, are you okay? you look pretty bad too!
Ehldannis, how long will your enchantment affect the sleeping lizards?

ooc: discard the remaining 2 2nd lvl spell and cure tullius and marcus 2d8+4


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 17, 2004)

"Only a few minutes, they are not in a natural sleep. Whatever action we are to take should be taken soon."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 17, 2004)

"I'm all right for now," says Octar, breathing heavily.  "Brioc- there are still two alive out in the hallway.  What of them?"


----------



## doghead (Mar 17, 2004)

"Heal the lizard," Marcus says, pointing to the druid.

"We need to talk to him, and we may  find it useful to have him alive if we meet anymore of them.

"Strip the sleeping ones and tie them up."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 18, 2004)

Dropping his scimitar to the floor, Brioc kneels beside Gruk.



Spoiler



"Gods know cousin, I show you more mercy than you intended for my friends."


  He mutters quietly, feeling for a pulse at the lizardman's neck.  If there is still any spark of life in the druid, he chants a short phrase in the old language, and lets a dim green light flow into Gruk's body.


(Casting _cure minor wounds_ if Gruk's still alive.)


----------



## doghead (Mar 18, 2004)

"Stupid slinky," Marcus says as he knees by the lizardman he had so recently been fighting and checks to see if it lives. If it does, he attemps to staunch the blood loss.
ooc: Unskilled skill check +4

Once done, he heads over to the doors (the ones that we came through) and inspects the mechanism to see if they can be closed, and opened again from this side. If there is any doubt, he will ask the dwarf for his opinion.
ooc: Disable Device +6? Open Lock +7? not sure which is appropriate.

"If we can open and close the doors from in here, it would make a convinient place to rest, eat, whatever.

"Who is watching those doors?" Marcus indicates the doors that the other end of the room. "There are more of the slinkies through there."

"Octar. You're bleeding again."


----------



## eoghanbt (Mar 18, 2004)

Tullius drops his shortsword, the bloody length of metal clattering to the floor. He sort of gestures with his axe, hand slipping from that, too, rivulets running down the haft. "My arm.." he says, feet shuffling, before slipping into dumb, shocked silence.

<OOC: 5 hp's and BIG bites means shockey to me...>


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 18, 2004)

*Aftermath*

Marcus examines his former opponent.  He has suffered a split skull from Tullius' axe.  Although still alive, Marcus can find nothing to do for him.  Heading over to the door through which they came, Marcus quickly determines how it works and can easily close and wedge it shut when he wishes.

Dhormium approaches Tullius as he sways on his feet.  Chanting a quick invocation, the dwarf closes the Roman's wounds.  (heals 11 pts).  He then finds Marcus, examining the door, and does the same to him (12 points, bringing Marcus back to max)

Brioc finds that Gruk is indeed still breathing, only unconscious.  The minor cure spell actually brings him back around.  He blinks his eyes and looks about weakly.  "Ah, cousin, I live."
_
I think I won't try to disguise Gruk's words.  I'll assume Brioc translates sufficiently for anyone to communicate w/the shamen.  If Brioc wants to keep anything private, feel free to switch to blacked out letters.  By the way, how do I black out the letters, as opposed to simply making them the color black?_


----------



## Krilith (Mar 18, 2004)

~_I have still one spell left and Brioc looks as if he could use it well_, and so the dwarf walks over to Brioc, ~

"Brioc, I could still heal some of your smaller wounds, it is not much that I can offer you, but that is all that I have left for today.
I would advise some short rest and some food and drink. After that, we can decide what we shall do now."

ooc: discard 1st lvl protection from evil and cast cure light wounds on Brioc.


----------



## doghead (Mar 18, 2004)

ooc: I did a reply post and found "spoiler" tabs in his post. I suspect that these do the trick.

ooc: Marcus will only close the door if he is confident that they can get it open again from this side.

"Thank you Dhormium. Your skills and spells are most appreiciated. 

"Could you do something more once you have helped everyone? You have the advantage of us in the dark. Could you keep an eye on the corridor*. There are more of these creatures here still."

To Octar and Mendicus Marcus turns.

"I think that I can operate these doors from inside. Lets get the sleeping ones inside then shut the doors. Then we can perhaps take a moment to decide what to do next."

Marcus pokes his head around the door to see if the corridor is clear, then slips out to collect the sleeping and dead lizardmen.

_Got to remember to sweep the floor after. Don't want any trails of blood ..._


----------



## Krilith (Mar 18, 2004)

~Dhormium follows marcus into the hallway, he takes a peek up and down the corridor and if all is clear he walks into the hallway and starts helping marcus to drag the bodies into the room. After all the bodies are clear Dhormium remains in the hallway and listens for sounds and then walks back into the secret hide-out~


----------



## doghead (Mar 18, 2004)

ooc: Doh! Now I remember what the * was for  

Marcus realises that his request of Dhormium was not all that clear. He's grateful for the dwarf's help in the corridor, but conscious of the unattended door at the other end of the room. The others perhaps, did not see that some of the lizard folk exited the room that way before things got nasty.

Marcus asks Ehldannis if he could keep an eye on things at that end, indicating the doors with a glance in their direction*.

ooc: * the ones at the west end of the room. Not sure if they are open or not.

Marcus will concentrate on getting the sleeping lizard folk bound and gagged as quickly as possible.

As he works, he wonders what Brioc is getting out of the druid.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 18, 2004)

"You do indeed."  Brioc says to Gruk, recovering his sword from the ground.  "Be still, or you will reopen your wounds."

"Thank you Dhormium, your magic is a great kindness."  Brioc smiles as the dwarf heals some of his wounds.  Looking over to Wolf, he calls his friend over.

"Now let's see if we can patch you up a little, eh?"  He says, casting his own curative spell on the wolf.  This done, he turns back to Gruk.

"What lies behind this door?"  He asks, pointing to the western exit.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 18, 2004)

Octar follows Marcus' suggestion as to the sleeping pair, not seeing Brioc contradicting it.  He binds them both and uses his considerable strength to haul them into the room.  As Marcus points out his wounds, he manages a small smile.  "You didn't look so good yourself.  Shouldn't take Dhormium more than a moment's work."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 18, 2004)

THe western doors remain open, but could be closed, as could the eastern doors.  The western room is dark, but a little light reveals a high vaulted ceiling, held aloft by several pairs of pillars placed periodically down the wide hallway.  Bats flutter about and the floor is covered by deep bat guano.  Across the hall is another double door, closed.  DHormium recognizes this as the room into which he ventured when the party first entered the underground.

Gruk pulls himself painfully into a sitting posture.  "Beyond those doors, centipedes, bats, and the exit to the surface."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 18, 2004)

"So what happened, Brioc?  Why did things turn sour?"  asks Brioc quizically, viewing with distaste the barbarian lizardman lying wounded on the floor.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 19, 2004)

"He wanted the scimitar, which I was reluctant to give him.  Failing that, he decided he'd take one of you instead, to complete some ritual he intended to perform.  A ritual that you wouldn't have come back from."  Brioc replies to Octar.

"When I refused those terms, he declared the ritual too important to risk, and tried to get someone by force.  Still, he seems to respect the druidic customs to some degree, as he promised he'd do his best to keep me alive after the fight.  I think he may have been at least partially biased against the scimitar rather than us personally, but given just how effective we've seen it be, I'm now even more reluctant to let something so powerful fall into potentially hostile hands.

"On another topic, he says that centipedes, bats, and a way back up to the surface lie behind the western door."

Brioc turns back to Gruk, putting a restraining hand on the lizardman's chest.

"Stay still!  I only have one healing spell left to me today, and my companions are in grave need of it.  If you open those wounds again, I'll have to rely on bandages to keep you alive."

Glancing back over his shoulder, he calls back to his companions.

"Gruk's awake again, and seems reasonably cooperative.  If you've got any questions you'd like to ask him, I can translate."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 19, 2004)

Octar snorts.  "My only question is what to do about him.  He's a barbarian who practices human sacrafice and attacked us."  He pauses for a moment, glaring at the lizardman.  "I spoke too soon.  What does he know about the half breed- Sergius."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 19, 2004)

Brioc is cured 9 pts, the wolf 10.  

Map overview attached.


----------



## doghead (Mar 19, 2004)

Once the fallen lizard folk are in the room, Marcus does a quick sweep of the floor to hide the evidence of the fight as best possible, then gets the eastern door closed.

Done, he turns and gets his first close look at the scimitar's handiwork. Nasty work it is too. Marcus knows from experience how tough the slinkys' hide is.

Octar seems to have the questions in hand, so Marcus about de-equipping and tying up the sleepers. Then he pulls his crossbow, loads it up, and settles down to keep an eye on them, while poking though his "haul".

ooc: dump the sleepers in the south south east corner.


----------



## Krilith (Mar 19, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> As Marcus points out his wounds, he manages a small smile.  "You didn't look so good yourself.  Shouldn't take Dhormium more than a moment's work."




~Dhormiums face twists into a broad smile and laughs loudly~

"Ghaha, you will have to wait my bleeding friend, Clangedin has told me he is weary off all my requests of the divine sort. It will require some serious prayer and a new day before i can tend your wounds. All I can help you with now are Brioc's and my own bandages...

Marcus, this western door will lead into that chamber that i have seen when we came down the stairs. it lies behind that big room with all the bats and their guano, those slinkys we saw comming around the corredor where most likely the ones we saw exiting the room."

~and with those words spoken the dwarf starts eating some of his packed foodstuffs, keeping a watchfull eye on Gruk and the scaled sleepers~


----------



## Jarval (Mar 19, 2004)

"What do you know about the mongrel?  Did he go by the name of Sergius?"  Brioc asks Gruk.

"If anyone else needs healing, I have one last spell left before my reserves are drained."  He says to no-one in particular.  "Sort out who is the most sorely wounded, and I'll do what I can."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 19, 2004)

*Gruk*

"You have been victorious, cousin.  You slew my entire band, without losing a single one of your soldiers.  You are powerful.  Not like the others.  And you found a secret door.  One that I & others had passed many times & never saw.  I no longer seek conflict with you.  I only wish to return to my people, who need my services.  If I answer your questions, am I free to go?  Today?"


----------



## Jarval (Mar 20, 2004)

"If you swear by the gods to do no further harm to myself or my companions, and that your people will let us pass unhindered, then I will free you to return to your tribe."  Brioc reassures Gruk.

"I wish you no harm, cousin, and regret having brought so much death to your people.  Answer our questions, and you and those of your companions who still live shall go free.  But I hold them bound by your word, and the gods will hold you to account.  Once myself and my companions have rested for the night, you shall be freed."

Brioc waits for Gruk's reply before relaying it to his friends.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 20, 2004)

*Gruk*

"Ah.  Such a promise could be difficult to enforce.  Although I am the spiritual leader of my tribe, and my word carries great weight, many owe fealty directly to the king.  & even those that don't must respect his power.  We must continue to live here after you leave.  I will promise to do what I can to avoid further conflict with you.  But if you come into direct conflict with the king, then I can only promise to not be around."


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 20, 2004)

Ehldannis turns to Brioc, "Ask him then to tell us what we wish to know and then direct us about these catacombs, that way he can ensure that we do not encounter more of his folk or disturb anything sacred to them."


----------



## eoghanbt (Mar 21, 2004)

Tulius has spent this time bandaging his arm, and forehead. While no longer open gaping wounds, the wounds did not completely vanish. He glances sidelong, listening to the interrogation of Gruk, weapons on the ground, content to be present and no additional questions coming to mind.


----------



## doghead (Mar 21, 2004)

Marcus nods at the wisdom of Ehldannis' suggestion. No need to aggriavate the Lizard folk more than necessary.

_Odd thought that Marcus, considering they were attempting to kill us._

Marcus consider the little haul of loot at his side, then slowly pushes it into a pile for the sleepering lizard folk to gather up when they are released*.

He considers the dead ones.

_Their stuff should be fair game by rights ..._

He sighs and leaves it alone.

_When did you become so covertous, Marcus?

When people started trying to kill me,_ comes the reply. Marcus is a little stunned at the promptness of the responce. Seems to fit though. He starts to wonder what the connection is, then decides he is too tired to go there.

He decides to practice his healing on Tullius (he helps the wounded Roman set his bandages) rather than brood on it. If it looks bad, he'll ask Brioc about using his last arcane healing.

ooc: * anything of interest? just curious.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 21, 2004)

_The dead lizardmen have nothing of value, merely their clubs, shields and darts and some gross-looking food.  Gruk does have two crocodile skin pouches on his harness, but if you'd like to search those, post IC._


----------



## Jarval (Mar 21, 2004)

Brioc thinks for a moment, then nods at Gruk's words.

"I understand you can promise no more than that.  Very well, we shall free you once we have rested."  He then relays Ehldannis's question to Gruk.


(*OoC:* If anyone else wants to question Gruk, Brioc will happily translate.  Just assume he gives Gruk the gist of any question anyone else asks.)


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 21, 2004)

*Gruk*

"I will tell you what you wish to know, then direct you as best I can.  This seems a fair bargain for a defeated foe.  You ask about the Mongrel.  I do not know his name, but he was dressed as a soilder.  He was with a group who came recently.  The rest stayed above, he came below alone.  He knew where he was going.  I met him in a different place, near the underground river.  There we surrounded him.  In exchange for this band of gold, I let him pass unmolested.  He crawled along the wall up the river.  It is a dangerous place, & we did not follow.  He emerged & climbed back up his rope.  He was not a human as you, but of orc blood.  Soon, more orcs came to the area above.  Thus provoked, the King had them destroyed.  I was not involved in that operation, though."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 21, 2004)

"Tell us about the Half-breed," says Octar, fixated on Sergius.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 21, 2004)

Octar frowns.  "How big is your kingdom, anyway?"


----------



## doghead (Mar 22, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> _The dead lizardmen have nothing of value, merely their clubs, shields and darts and some gross-looking food.  Gruk does have two crocodile skin pouches on his harness, but if you'd like to search those, post IC._




ooc: Nah, Marcus stripped the stuff of the sleeping ones to keep them from causing trouble when they woke up. Thats the "little haul of loot" I was refering to. I don't think rummaging around Gruk's pouches would be a good call here.  

"Can he direct us to the place that Sergius went?

"And what was so dangerous about it?

_and yeah, how big is this kingdom we have found ourselves in?_


----------



## Krilith (Mar 22, 2004)

~Dhormium stands up, and walks over to where gruk is being questioned. He hands over his waterflask and a piece of bread. indicating with hang gestures that he can eat and drink this~

"Here, have this, eat...."

~Now turning to his companions~

"Give him a moment, I know you are all eager for answers, i myself have some too but we will all be here for the night, so there will be time for questions and hopefully good answers later."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 22, 2004)

Quickly translating his friend's questions and (rather unnecessarily) Dhormium's offer of food, Brioc takes a seat on the stone floor, sitting cross legged facing Gruk.

"How large is your kingdom?"  He asks curiously.  "It sounds like your people control a sizeable area, to say the least."  He pauses a moment to think, then cautiously continues on another topic.

"The ritual for which you wanted one of my companions...  Does it have to be a human you use for it?  If we were to help you capture, for example, an orc, would that suffice?"


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 23, 2004)

*Gruk*

Gruk sniffs the food, then eats it hungrily.  "Orcs don't work for the ritual.  I've tried.  That is why I didn't use the mongrel.  He knew about it, I think.  He also went up the river.  There are guardians, dangerous ones.  I don't think he got much.  Not more than he could fit in a pack."

"The kingdom extends as far as the fist of the King, as they say."

_It's only about 10 am, although, nothing keeping you from spending the night here.  Let me know if you're ready to roll the day along._


----------



## Krilith (Mar 23, 2004)

~Dhormium leans over to Brioc and asks~

"Ask him if he has a map of this area. or if he can draw one for us"


----------



## doghead (Mar 23, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> _It's only about 10 am, although, nothing keeping you from spending the night here.  Let me know if you're ready to roll the day along._




ooc: Marcus is all cured up and ready to roll. Its up to the spell casters. They have to wait for a new day before they can get their spells back, don't they? Humm. 14 hours ...


----------



## Jarval (Mar 23, 2004)

"Ah, a shame."  Brioc says, although it's not clear if he's talking about the unsuitability of orcs or Sergius' survival.  He passes on Dhormium's request, then adds his own questions.

"Do you know anything of these guardians?  What makes them so dangerous?  Do you know what they watch over?"


(*OoC:* We're now pretty much out of healing spells, and a number of us are still somewhat wounded, IIRC.  But staying where we are might be less of a viable option if we're still in the morning.)


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 24, 2004)

*G'ruk*

"The guardian seems to be some sort of giant Octopus.  The tenticles come out of the water & drag the intruders to the depths.  Even we lizardfolk never return.  I don't know how the mongrel survived.  There are many hidden paths in these halls, and many treasures to find.  The octopus has collected some in this cove, I suspect.  But my advice, cousin, if you are interested, is to look somewhere else.  Or find me a proper sacrifice."

Ehldannis does have paper & ink.  On it, G'ruk draws the following rough map.  "Leave though the door through which you entered this room, go left.  This passageway goes north, then west, then turns south & heads down a stairway.  That is point 'x' on this map.  The star is about where the chamber is, up the river."


----------



## doghead (Mar 24, 2004)

ooc: assuming Brioc is passing on Gruk's comments

Gruk's linking the ritual to the creature gets Marcus' attention. He would rather not fight some great slimy tenticle creature. 

"What is the connection between the ritual and the tenticle creature?"

If the ritual was intended to rid the area of the creature, then perhaps the lizard folk would consider working with them to dispatch it.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 24, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc: assuming Brioc is passing on Gruk's comments



(*OoC:* Yup, Brioc's passing along everything G'ruk's saying.)


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 24, 2004)

*G'ruk*

"Ah, I'm not sure what the ritual would really accomplish, if anything.  I found some writing that seemed to suggest that man's blood on the water would allow us to collect that treasure.  It seemed worth a try."


----------



## doghead (Mar 25, 2004)

"How much blood?" asks Marcus, feeling perverse.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 25, 2004)

Ehldannis's interest is suddenly piqued, "Brioc, ask him if we may see the writings he is refering to, or any other writings he has found in these ruins come to think of it."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 25, 2004)

G'ruk thinks awhile on Ehldannis' request.  At last he says.  "The writing said 'Cast the blood of man on troubled waters.'  That is all.  Perhaps I could show you the place.  It can be dangerous in the ruins, and I don't want to go until I am fully healed.  But perhaps we could go together.  Perhaps you can find what I have not.  Tell me. what do you come here for?  Are you merely hunting for treasure, or do you have other goals?"


----------



## eoghanbt (Mar 26, 2004)

After being tended to, and apparently assured that his arm will not, in fact, fall off, Tullius has listened, quietly, to this exchange. Intent, but standing off to one side, occasionally walking towards the exit to make sure that nothing huge and slimy has taken the opportunity to sneak up..


----------



## doghead (Mar 27, 2004)

"So the man need not be killed? Perhaps a little would suffice?"


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 27, 2004)

"Perhaps the statement is not meant to be taken literally. It could be read many ways if you took 'The blood of man' and 'troubled waters' as metaphors. Perhaps 'throw money at the problem', simplistic of course and somewhat cynical in my outlook of humanity but it could be made to fit the case. Of course if it is a metaphor it could mean anything, but best we be aware of the possibility at least."

"Brioc, can you ask where G'ruk came across the writing and in which language."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 27, 2004)

*G'ruk*

"It will take me two whole days to fully recover from the wounds you have inflicted.  But then let us meet here again three days hence, or wherever you desire, and go together to view the insciption, which is in the ancient Greek language.  Perhaps together we can find more secrets of the ruins."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 27, 2004)

Octar can contain himself no longer.  "We're letting him go?!"  he says, astonishment warring with his instincts to keep his voice down.  It comes out as a strained wisper.  "This beast just set his hounds upon us, intending to use us a blood sacrafice, and we're just going to set him free?  Have you all gone mad?"  Octar looks at his companions, an incredulous look on his face.


----------



## doghead (Mar 27, 2004)

Marcus can't say that the same thought didn't cross his mind. 

He wonders if they will live to regret it if they let him go. On the other hand, the lizard man may be good for his word, and his help the help they need to complete the task set them.

Luckily, its Brioc's call.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 28, 2004)

"We are letting him go."  Brioc says firmly in a tone that brooks no argument.  "He is a cousin, a druid like myself, and he has given his word that he will do no more harm to us.  I have already agreed to this, and you will be bound by my decision.  He is still free to defend himself, so I would advise against attempting to attack him before he departs."

He turns back to G'ruk, not waiting for a reply from his companions.

"We will meet you here in three days, and we will investigate the ruins of which you speak.  Do not attempt to trick us, for you have seen our might and the power of the blade I carry.  Go now in peace, and gods give you speed."  He helps the lizardman to his feet as he speaks.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 28, 2004)

*G'ruk*

G'ruk stands, with Brioc's assistance.  He bows at the Britain, and glances at the rest with his impenitrable crocodile face.  At about this point, the two sleeping lizardmen awake.  G'ruk barks an order, and they hurry to him, assisting him as he slowly limps out the door, headed for the surface.

_It's now 11 am or so.  If you wish to stop here, and spend the rest of the day resting and practicing your skills, that would be fine, & I would assign experience.  If you plan to rest now, would it be here or on your aspen grove with your horses?  You should also feel free to continue._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 28, 2004)

Octar opens his mouth as if to say something, and then snaps shut.  His lips press into a thin line.  “Yes sir,” he says tersely, appalled at the decision, that Brioc could call this barbaric thing cousin, but too well trained to do anything but follow orders.  He sets about maintaining his weapons and armor and binding his numerous wounds.  He speaks little, and only when necessary.

All for resting here.  Octar’s pretty beat up and we’re all out of spells.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 28, 2004)

"If we are going to wait, I suggest we withdraw from these ruins back to our camp in the woods."

Ehldannis turns to Brioc, "Are you sure his word will be good? I hope so, his people fought against the Melniboneans for many years and he is more familiar than us with these ruins. If we can form a working peace with these lizard-people it could be of great benefit to us." The glint in Ehldannis's eyes at the thought of uncovering some hidden lore or magic is quite unnerving in one so physically unimposing. 

"We still seem no closer to uncovering Sergius's motives, although it seems apparent that he was operating independantly of the other archeologists. It is possible that with his magic they were unaware of his true nature. We must be wary for his return, for I cannot imagine his thirst for the spear to be abated."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 28, 2004)

"He is one of my order, and seems to put weight in our traditions, so I think we can trust him, at least for now.  I think the totality of our victory over them might have persuaded G'ruk it would be better to use negotiation that force when it comes to our little group."  Brioc replies to Ehldannis, a little distracted by Octar's obvious disapproval of his decision.

"I think he's got as much to gain as us with this arrangement.  By the sounds of things, his own attempts to subdue the beast that guards the water have met with little success."  Brioc gathers up his gear as he speaks.

"When everyone is ready, we should return to the aspen grove to rest.  Should any of G'ruk's companions decide that they will not be bound by his word, I would like to make ourselves a little more difficult to find."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 29, 2004)

*October 18th*

The party returns to the entrance through the pillared hall, slogging through bat guano which almost reaches their knees.  (over Dhormium's knees, even.)  They find their aspen grove as they left it a few hours earlier.  Mendicus moves the horses to find more grass.  In future days, he will have to let them roam free - there's not enough grass in the aspen glade for 7 horses.  The group spends the rest of the day studying, practicing their skills, and discussing events.  Night comes, and watches are set.  Again, the party feels there is a lot of life in the area.  Mysterious splashes are heard, bird and bat calls flitter through the night.  Bushes russle with the passage of unknown animals.  But no events of note occur, and in the morning, the party awakens refreshed and ready to continue their explorations.

_Please note any spell changes and where you'll head next._


----------



## doghead (Mar 29, 2004)

Marcus is happy to be outside again. He takes the opportunity to sharpen up his sword skills with the others. While he works with both the short and long sword, it is the short sword he goes with in the end. He is both faster and more dangerous with it, despite the  greater clout of the longsword. He works on his feint. If he can get if happening more smoothly, he can easily compensate for the shortswords lesser damage.

Otherwise, he spends his time a little way from the campsite. Somewhere with a view of the approaches, and also the campsite. His mind picks away at the problem of Sergius, but finds no solutions.

At lunch, he raises the problem of Sergius with the others.

"Perhaps we should use the nights to explore the caves, and rest during he day. If Sergius returns, we will be at less of a disadvantage during the day. On the other hand, that leaves the horses unguarded at night. But they will unguarded at one time or another if we go back down. Should we use the three days to wait here for Serguis?

ooc: a bit out of sequence. this would be for the same day that we entered the caves/temple.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 31, 2004)

"I think we should spend a little time scouting our surroundings.  If we are to say here for any time, it would be better to have an idea of the lie of the land."  Brioc says, resting leaning back against a tree stump.

"As for Sergius, we can't be sure he'll return.  If we return to the caves, then there is no disadvantage to us if we sleep during the day, but otherwise I think it makes little sense to alter our sleeping patterns.  But what say the rest of you?"


----------



## eoghanbt (Mar 31, 2004)

Tullius apparently decides to say his peace.

"We should scout the surroundings, if only for piece of mind when we return into the workings. I'd rather not become trapped by something we shouldn't have missed..."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 31, 2004)

_Tullius is quite familiar with the area, which is a mostly a mixture of woodlands and swamps.  There is also the human village a couple miles away, which Tullius has never visited.  They don't seem to venture into this area much._


----------



## doghead (Mar 31, 2004)

Marcus nods in acknowledgment of Brioc's point about sleeping patterns.

***​
ooc: I'm going to assume that Tullius mentioned the village if it has not already come to Marcus' attention.


"We could make a visit to the village. A couple of miles ... we could be there and back the same day if need be. 

"A little fresh food and a bath would not go amiss. And there are a few items that I would like to pick up. We could trade for some of the armour we have collected.

"And there might just be someone who can tell us a little more about the spearpoint."

ooc: in particular, Marcus is looking for a throwing weapon - the handaxe seems the best option at the moment. We don't have any on us, do we? Just thought I would check first. A couple of thunderstones/sunsticks could be useful as well.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 1, 2004)

"I don't like the idea of leaving this place unwatched," says Octar.  "If what we desire is down there, and there are those that seek it...."


----------



## eoghanbt (Apr 1, 2004)

Tullius furrows his brow a moment. 

"I'll stay..."


----------



## Krilith (Apr 1, 2004)

~Dhormium stands up and walks over to Marcus~

"I'll go to the village with you.."


----------



## doghead (Apr 1, 2004)

Marcus is a little taken a back by subsequent suggestions. He hadn't really considered splitting up. But it did have some advantages.

"Thank you Dhormium. But my reasons for going into town are fairly trivial. The only one that is significant enough to make it worthwhile would be the possibility of finding out a little more about the spearpoint. As I understand it, Ehldannis is the only one who could make a decision as to whether there is anyone in the town capable of doing that."

Marcus glances at Ehldannis, then at Dhormium (wondering for a moment if the dwarf also had that kind of knowledge. Marcus knows little about spellcasting. If he has slighted the dwarf, he will apologises.) If the Ehldannis would rather not go, there isn't really any reason pressing enough to split the party.

"And assuming Brioc agrees of course."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 1, 2004)

_Although I admit, I can't seem to find the actual post, i'm pretty sure I posted an opinion of the town given to Brioc and perhaps others by Tuli, the merchant ranger of Sevastopol.  She said the locals were primitive and likely to want to have you for dinner.  This is only second hand information, though, as she has never been in these parts, only heard stories from her father years ago.  In general, such things as tindertwigs and tanglefoot bags are unlikely to found outside the borders of the empire.

Tullius was also under that impression from conversations with Matriculus and Sergius, although he is not aware that either of them actually visited._


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 2, 2004)

"I believe we would be better served by returning to Sevastopol and consulting Burne (or was it Rufus? :\ ) for further divination on the spearhead. Needless to say that would be a significant distraction from our course, right now the spear is nothing more than a curiousity. Let us make our camp here as secure as possible and reenter these warrens as soon as is possible."


----------



## Jarval (Apr 3, 2004)

"I agree that for now we should avoid the town.  If we limit ourselves to scouting our surroundings, and perhaps a brief venture back into the caves, myself and Dhormium should be able to heal everyone's wounds before we meet again with G'ruk."  Brioc says.

"And Octar has a point, we should keep an eye on the entry to the tunnels.  Should Sergius or his allies return, they may try to return to the cave where they found the spear.  I'd rather that they didn't speak with the lizardfolk before we see G'ruk."


----------



## doghead (Apr 4, 2004)

Marcus nods to acknowledge Brioc's decision.

If there is any scouting being done, he will volunteer for it. Otherwise, he keeps himself busy seeing to his horse, checking his gear once again, and if anyone is up for it, sparing with weapons. The gentle sounds and shadows of the forest are a welcome change from the tunnels, which Marcus knows that they will again have to crawl down into. But somehow, he is still restless and unsettled. Keeping busy helps him keep his mind to occupied to bother about it.

ooc: Is Marcus all healed up? I seem to remember a post saying that he was, but then things changed a bit (I think).


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 4, 2004)

the entry to the tunnels is about a quarter mile from the aspen grove.  Watches are arranged.  At one point in the night, the sentry notices several humanoid figures emerge from the steps and look around, then turn back & head back underground.  Morning comes.  

_PC hps down from max, after everyone heals 4 hps over night:
Brioc down 14, Tullius down 11, wolf down 4, Octar down 19, Dhormium down 15.  Marcus, Ehldannis, and Mendicus at max._


----------



## Krilith (Apr 5, 2004)

~With the rising of the sun Dhormium rises as well. As he stands he tests his still remaining aches and paines that Clangedin still needs to patch him up, later...but, that will require a little worshipping. 
The regret of not sleeping underground this night no longer troubles him.

Now that the dwarf is standing, tall as best he can, he is the tallest person standing at this moment after all, he walks over to the remains of yesterdays fire to poke on the embers a bit adds some extra wood to get a fire going and some water to boil.
Now that is settled, the dwarfs returns to his bedroll places his axe ceremoniously on the ground and starts worshipping his god....and the axe as well, but that is just for good luck.

After breakfast he will tend to the wounds and his boots, batguano..._Why didn't Brioc just take the other way through the tunnel? I was in way over my knees even._~


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 7, 2004)

_OK, we're stagnating a bit.  It looks like our fearless leader indicated that the brave band should return to the caves.  If so, any spells (healing?) to be cast before you set out (see list of hps lost above)?  Any precautions or directions as you re-enter?_


----------



## Jarval (Apr 7, 2004)

(*OoC:* _I was really planning to spend today scouting the surrounding woodland for any signs of trouble, then head down into the caves the next day to do some subterranean scouting.  The day after that we meet with G'ruk (IIRC).  If I'm a day out on the timing, we can always skip the below ground checks.

If we spend the day scouting the woodland, Brioc's going to use all of his 1st and 2nd level spells available for today on healing himself and his companions to as close to full health as he can manage.  He'll also convert four of his five 0-level spells to _Cure Minor Wounds_ (along with one _Detect Magic_), but keep them in reserve for an emergency._)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 8, 2004)

_Following Brioc's lead._


----------



## doghead (Apr 8, 2004)

Marcus will happily accept any decision that keeps them above ground.


----------



## Krilith (Apr 8, 2004)

~The dwarf curses as he is trying to eat food that is to hot, but continues to devour the small meal with a passion. After all the bits and crumbs are gone he takes a swigg from his waterskin and frowns, water...finishing a meal with ale, it has been a while, alas. anywaya, time for more important matters, altough ale is pretty important.~

"Marcus, you still want to go to that town? i think i'll stay here. If something would happen then i could help with some divinations.
And i could coordinate the scout around here..."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 10, 2004)

*Days pass*

OK.  Nothing directly threatens the group that day (Oct 19).  There is a lot of activity, little splashes in the water, rustling in the bushes, and Octar manages to bag a buck for a fine meal that evening.  Everyone manages to totally heal with Brioc's and Dhormium's spells.

October 20 dawns bright & clear, with the party in good spirits and health.  G'ruk was to meet you on the 21st.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 11, 2004)

Octar, in significantly better spirits now that he's no longer bleeding profusely from several wounds, seems ready to head back down.  "We've scouted around up here- let's see what's down below."


----------



## Jarval (Apr 11, 2004)

"Aye, time to return to the caves."  Brioc agrees as he gathers together his gear.  He's in a cheerful mood this morning, buoyed by being back in full health.


(*OoC:* _Brioc's prepared the following spells for today:

Cantrips: Cure Minor Wounds (x2), Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending.
Level 1: Cure Light Wounds (x2), Produce Flame (x2).
Level 2: Flame Blade, Summon Swarm, Warp Wood._)


----------



## Krilith (Apr 11, 2004)

~_caves! a very good plan indeed! we could investigate that well?~_

"Ah yes, I would agree to another trip into the caves, we could have another look around. maybe there are more of those beast underground we could clear out, or find some spies that sergius left behind, but i think we would have met them already, or not. I've asked Clangedin for suiteble divinations this morning, so they've got a nice surprise waiting for them!"

(ooc: manzanita you already have the new spells in your inbox a few days ago.)


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 12, 2004)

*October 20*

The party manages to reach the stairs w/o incident.  There is no sign of additional guards.  How shall you proceed?


----------



## Krilith (Apr 13, 2004)

~Dhormium breathes in the damp air as if it where the smell you have with morning dew, and walks over to Brioc~

"Shall we go through the tunnel section again? lets try to see if your scimitar is going to glow again, and see if the spearpoint does that as well, we didn't get to that part the last time."


----------



## Jarval (Apr 25, 2004)

"I suspect that my scimitar glows in the presence of lizardmen, but I'm curious to find out if the spear does something similar."  Brioc agrees with Dhormium.

"We should be cautious about how we proceed.  While G'ruk may have put the word out that we are not to be harmed, we cannot rely on this."  He steps to one side, letting Dhormium take the lead.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 25, 2004)

*October 20*

_It's the morning of October 20th.  You are scheduled to meet G'ruk on the morning of the 21st.  Are you proceeding back underground?  If so, where & by what route?  Explored part of the map attached._


----------



## Krilith (Apr 28, 2004)

Ooc: Manzanita i’ve noticed there is a door to the west on your map. I’m talking about the room where there is an exit to the east (going into G’ruks’ chamber) as well.

Did I just never notice this or did we just discover this recently? If so, Dhormium would suggest opening this door to further explore the tunnels and leave the long tunnel towards the water creature for the other day.



~Dhormium walks over to Brioc discussing his idea about the door to the west~

“…Maybe that’s where we could find something about Tullius’ roman archaeologist, Matriculus. And if we don’t, it will be another nice venture into these tunnels and we have the opportunity to make sure we are now hopefully alone here.”

~Rather then waiting for an answer the dwarf claims superiority and leadership when they are underground and steps forward, though with a little hint of dread in his step. Before him lies the sleeping chamber of hundreds and hundreds of bats, and their waste, he still didn’t get all of the mess of his boots since the last time he went through. The other way, through the secret passage way would have been easier, but Marcus did something with the mechanism, clever, Marcus, very clever. And a possible meeting with G’ruk, a day to soon, is also less preferable to walking through the guano.

And thus, the dwarf marches on, towards the guano~


----------



## Jarval (Apr 28, 2004)

Krilith said:
			
		

> ~Dhormium walks over to Brioc discussing his idea about the door to the west~
> 
> “…Maybe that’s where we could find something about Tullius’ roman archaeologist, Matriculus. And if we don’t, it will be another nice venture into these tunnels and we have the opportunity to make sure we are now hopefully alone here.”




"That seems like a sounds idea."  Brioc agrees with Dhormium.  "Lead the way, friend Dhormium, for your instincts are better than mine when it comes to caverns and tunnels."

He follows close behinds the dwarven priest, listening hard for any sounds not coming from himself or his companions.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 28, 2004)

_Thanks for getting things going, Krilith...G'ruk had earlier indicated that beyond that door was their centipede hunting ground..._

The group again tromps through the deep bat guano, the poor dwarf almost up to his knees.  The smell seems worse than ever, perhaps due to the recent tromping, which seems even more than last time you were here.  The door, when you get there is cracked and scuttling sounds are evident behind it, although you can't see through the crack.


----------



## doghead (Apr 30, 2004)

Marcus pauses at the entrance to the guano cavern.

"I'm not wading through that stinking slop without good reason," he mutters under his breath. 

He steps to the side to allow any of the others to pass and holds up the lantern so that Brioc has something to see by.


----------



## Inez Hull (Apr 30, 2004)

"A moment please", Ehldannis holds up his hand. He quickly performs an incantation which leaves his skin bearing a metallic sheen. [casts _Mage Armour_]

"I believe the stink may be the least of our concerns."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 30, 2004)

Octar gives a remarkable display of Roman stoicism as they wade through the muck, his sword and shield at the ready.  He does his best to hold his breath, or failing that, to breath little and through his mouth.


----------



## doghead (Apr 30, 2004)

Marcus watches his companions stoically wade through the muck. 

Anyone looking back might catch the slow shake of his head. 

Probably they would be more likely to see him put the lantern down and load up the crossbow, before picking up the lantern in his his left hand again, the now loaded crossbow in his right. 

But they would not see him make any movement into the ty cavern.


----------



## Krilith (May 1, 2004)

~Dhormium shifts uneasy on his feet, and reaches for the door to open it~
”Are you ready? Here goes”

~Dhormium, leans towards the door and listens carefully for a moment, and then opens the door with his shield arm, reading his axe for, well just anything. With a slow tug he opens the door and peers into the darkness but seeing everything with his dwarven sight.~


----------



## Manzanita (May 1, 2004)

*Centipede Chapel*

This room is not full of bat guano.  It contains a pile of rubble that appears to have once been a winged robed, female figure.  Crawling about the room are about 20 bright red centipedes, two to three feet long.  The walls are cracked, but there appear to be no other exits.  

When Dhormium opens the door, the centipedes starts crawling swiftly for him.  They are scattered about the room.  Surprise initiative with party.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 2, 2004)

"Gah!"  Octar lashes out at any centipedes that come near.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 2, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Surprise initiative with party.




[OOC:Umm... is that us or them who has surprise. The post sounded like they do, but I read the above as we do.]


Ehldannis will look to get in a position where he can cast Burning Hands on a mass of the centipedes without getting overwhelmed or putting his companions in range of the spell.


----------



## Manzanita (May 2, 2004)

I was giving the party the initiative.  I wasn't even sure it would end up being a fight, but it looks like it will be.  I'll put up a map, here, after a few more actions are posted, or tomorrow...(getting sleepy, now)


----------



## doghead (May 2, 2004)

At Octars shout, Marcus stiffens and shifts his weight into a firing position. He brings the crossbow up and rests it across his left arm, so that he can both hold the lantern and shoot. Its a little awkward but it'll have to do.

_ ... and a hand crossbow. So its a hand axe and hand crossbow when we get to the next town._


----------



## Jarval (May 2, 2004)

Brioc throws himself towards the door, trying to close it before the centipedes can reach the party.


----------



## Krilith (May 2, 2004)

~Dhormium is taken aback a bit by the centipedes and their numbers and tries to close the door as quickly as possible, or tries to keep the remaining gap as small as possible so that his comrades can kill the centipedes that got wedged in the door~

ooc: considering this is a surprise round, how can the centipedes start moving already, or is it that we just won initiative?


----------



## Manzanita (May 2, 2004)

*Centipede Chapel*

Dhormium and Brioc manage to slam the door close before and spells are cast or any centipedes reach the opening.

_See OOC thread for comentary on this encounter.  Then, do continue._


----------



## Krilith (May 2, 2004)

~Dhormium tries to suppress a sign of relief as he leans against the door. He makes sure the door won’t open by itself and stands up and helps Brioc to his feet.

“Bah, ‘lizard cuisine’, I can’t stomach all those little feet and I strongly advise you not to even try them with those tender bellies of yours! Do you think G’ruk is in his chamber? It would save us a trip through that dreadful goo! We could take a little peek along that other corridor as long as we are here. If not, lets get cleaned up again, this smell is getting at me”

~those last few words spoken clearly state the dwarfs idea of having walked through the muck for nothing and being forced to clean his gear up, again!~


----------



## Manzanita (May 3, 2004)

Glancing into the room where the party first encountered G'ruk, they find it basically empty.  The bodies have been removed, and no one is there.  The once-secret door is still closed as Marcus left it.

_Let me know if you go through the door or retrace your steps around._


----------



## doghead (May 3, 2004)

Marcus breathes a sigh of relief as the door is closed and lowers his crossbow. But he keeps a eye on the door for a while to be sure that nothing is going to come through it as the others work their way away from it. He is about to ask what they saw when he remembers G'ruk mentioning the origins of the centipedes that the slinkies were eating.

"What, not hungry?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 4, 2004)

"Well."  Octar clears his throat.  "Where to now?  Perhaps the way those Gnolls were running?"


----------



## Jarval (May 4, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "What, not hungry?"



"Oddly enough, no..."  Brioc grins.

"I think seeing just where those gnolls where heading is a good idea.  Either they were allied with the lizardfolk (something I personally doubt), or they were living down here without the lizardfolk knowing.  Either way, it would be wise to find out a little more about them."


----------



## Manzanita (May 4, 2004)

Looks like you're off down the long passageway.  Do you go through the secret door, or back & around?


----------



## doghead (May 4, 2004)

"Which way did they guano?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 4, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Which way did they guano?"




Octar rolls his eyes and groans.  "That's almost as bad as the smell.  Almost.  Let's not wade this time."


----------



## doghead (May 5, 2004)

Marcus shrugs apologetically. But its somewhat offset by the grin he can't wipe off his face. He really is pleased at having avoided having to wade knee deep through the muck, as well as the hour or so in the evening cleaning it off.

_I'm going to have to stay upwind of the rest of them though ..._

He falls into position with the others as the file past.

~or if they cut through to the secret cavern, he meets them at the door in the corridor. He really hates that guano stuff.


----------



## Krilith (May 5, 2004)

~Turning to face Brioc and asks, but can’t help it that it starts to sound almost like an order~

“It would be ‘preciated  if you could check on G’ruk’s chambers to see if he is there, it would save us another trip through that cesspool”


----------



## Manzanita (May 5, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Glancing into the room where the party first encountered G'ruk, they find it basically empty.  The bodies have been removed, and no one is there.  The once-secret door is still closed as Marcus left it.
> 
> _Let me know if you go through the door or retrace your steps around._




You already checked in there Krilith


----------



## Krilith (May 5, 2004)

Ooc: did i check G’ruk’s room already? I lost that bit, had a bad casse of insomnia last night.

“Brioc, what do you think, there’s nobody home apparently and I’m sure Marcus can unlock that door for us.”


----------



## Manzanita (May 5, 2004)

*carrying on*

_Looks like you'll head through the secret door and avoid the bat guano as you continue. _ 

Marcus has little difficulty opening and resecuring the secret door.  He's got the hang of it now.  The party then marches on down the passage the fleeing gnoll was taking.  The party slows as it approaches the turn at the end.  As you discuss turning the corner, Ehldannis' uncanny senses detect another concealed door.  This one just 5 feet from the end of the passage on the south wall.


----------



## Jarval (May 6, 2004)

Brioc marches along the passageway, scimitar in hand.  He wants to be forewarned should they approach any lizardfolk...


----------



## Inez Hull (May 6, 2004)

Ehldannis stops and holds up his hand. He cocks his head as he slowly scans the wall, "...yes... here. Another doorway. We should investigate, it would be unwise to leave a hidden portal behind us. Ware though, I sense that there are all manner of beings lairing in these ruins, and the lizardmen and gnolls the least of them."


----------



## doghead (May 6, 2004)

If needed Marcus moves over to the door. He puts down his crossbow and hands over the lantern to whomever to free up his hands. He takes time to carefully check the door before beginning. He's got a light touch but he's not exactly a practiced thief.

ooc: check for traps. check for opening mechanism. listen. open - Disable Device +6, Listen +6, Open lock +7, Spot +6.


----------



## Krilith (May 6, 2004)

~Before Marcus tries to open the door Dhormium attempts to stop him. Not knowing what is behind that turn is as bad as an itch that doesn’t go away, and so he speaks in a whisper~

“_Marcus, wait just a little, I would like to know what lies behind this bend first. It’s not smart to walk through tunnels when you are facing two unknown parts at the same time. Brioc, it is only a quick glance and then I’ll be at ease again. The tunnels have surprised us once already when we encountered G’ruk and his fellows.”_


----------



## doghead (May 6, 2004)

Marcus pauses at Dhormium interjection. His expression takes on a puzzled air as the Dwarf says what he wants to say.

"Brioc has the corner covered as he has since as soon as we found this door. I'm sure that he would have told us if there is anything lying beyond it. But perhaps you could take a look as well. Your eyes are much better suited to this darkness than any of ours are."

Marcus waits motionless until the Dhormium moves off to assist Brioc before continuing with the door (listen and look). But in deference to his companion, he holds off opening anything til the dwarf has confirmed that there is nothing around the corner for himself.


----------



## Krilith (May 6, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Marcus waits motionless until the Dhormium moves off to assist Brioc before continuing with the door. But in deference to his companion, he holds off opening anything til the dwarf has confirmed that there is nothing around the corner for himself.



~Content with Marcus’ delay of action the cautious dwarf walks to the bend of the passageway and peers around the corner to see with dwarves eyes for something a human might have missed~

_If all is well the dwarf turns and nods Marcus the ‘Okay’ and says “Thanks” in dwarven tongue._


----------



## Jarval (May 6, 2004)

"This place seems to be bristling with hidden doorways.  I wonder why..."  Brioc muses.  "There's got to be something of value down here for someone to have gone to this much effort to hide it."


----------



## Inez Hull (May 7, 2004)

Ehldannis looks askance at Brioc and clears his throat in an all too human gesture. "Is that not why we are here my friend, to find a long hidden secret?."


----------



## Jarval (May 7, 2004)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> Ehldannis looks askance at Brioc and clears his throat in an all too human gesture. "Is that not why we are here my friend, to find a long hidden secret?."



 "It is indeed, but all this goes some way beyond what I would expect.  Of course, my expectations are perhaps lower than those who have had more exposure to the Romans and their grand works."


----------



## Manzanita (May 9, 2004)

Glancing around the corner, the dwarf sees that the passage continues south for 30 feet, before heading down, presumably a stairway.

Marcus examines the panel.  After scraping away some grime, he can see that it was once an ornate panel, though what is was displaying cannot now be determined.  The mechanism is similar to the other one the party examined & opened, and the Gypsy is confident he can open it without mishaps.  Removing a couple key bricks, he is able to shove the panel aside.

Behind it is a 5 foot wide coridor heading south for 30 feet, to a dead end.  The dust is heavy, and Marcus suspects this door hasn't been used for centuries.


----------



## doghead (May 9, 2004)

Marcus inspects the mechanism to see if the door can be closed from the inside.

ooc: I suspect not as you mentioned having to remove some bricks. But just in case.

"About five feet wide," Marcus breathes to himself. "Enough room for one at a time."

He glances up to check the height of the tunnel, then taking back the lantern, proceeds to give the passage a once over for traps from the entrance. 

ooc: Trapfinding, Trapsence+1, Search +4. (Its just twigged that Search not Spot is the key skill. Marcus really isn't cut out to be the party rogue. Oh well. Assuming nothing is found ...

"I can't see anything so far. If I meet anything too ornery for me to deal with, I'll try and get out of the way for the next person. If I go down to the ground - go over me. Look after the crossbow for me would you."

With that he moves into the passage.

ooc: basically he will try and Tumble clear, or something like that.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 9, 2004)

Ehldannis mutters a quick phrase of arcana under his breath, summoning a globe of light in his hand. He then walks into the passage and proceeds to methodically search the walls and floor for any sign of a hidden door or compartment. He seems oblivious to the boredom induced in his companions as he pores over cracks and bumps in the walls.

[OOC: Casts _Light_ then takes 20 Searching the corridor with Search skill +10]


----------



## Manzanita (May 9, 2004)

Fortunately for our intreped explorers, they find no danger.  Intuitively, Ehldannis starts his search for secret doors at the far end of the short passage, and sure enough, he finds one there.  With practiced ease, Marcus unlatches it.  He realizes he can re-latch it (as he did on the first secret door he worked on), as the bricks he must remove are long and go the full width of the door.  The elf and rogue feel confident all three secret doors so far found were made by the same people.

No sounds eminate from beyond the new door, and Marcus edges it open.  _(please excuse my presumption of Marcus' actions; just keeping it moving.)  _ Beyond is an immense hall.  Large pillars support the ceiling about 30 feet above.  The hall goes farther the lantern light stretches (120 feet).  There appears to be some sort of rent in the floor about 80 feet out, but the light is not clear at that range.  The floor is lightly dusted, but clear of debris.  The air reeks of rotting flesh.

_Party at "P" on map. 10' per square._
_
My absense over the past few days can be explained by the sudden and complete crash of my hard drive, caused, oddly enough, by a defective sound card.  I'm still putting things back together, so please excuse any lack of map continuity._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 9, 2004)

Octar grunts.  "What do you suppose it is?"


----------



## Krilith (May 9, 2004)

~Absentminded Dhormium approaches the walls of this great subterranean structure for a small inspection trying to find an answer or give a good assumption to the structure they are standing in. Although Octar’s question is a good one, after the dwarf notices the damage further down the hall that he now dearly wants to investigate, also cautioning his companions to be careful where they should walk~

“Take care with where you walk around here, that gap in the ground puzzles me and I would like to find out what happened here and if it is still dangerous. It appears we are alone but there could me more of these hidden doors.

Brioc I’m really anxious to find out what happened, it might even lead to an answer for Octar and what this room was supposed to be. Tullius, you where here before, what did the archaeologist expect when they went to this site?”


----------



## doghead (May 9, 2004)

After opening the door and slipping quietly into the cavern, Marcus collects his crossbow from whoever carried it as they follow.

"Not this section. At least not by this entrance," Marcus says, indicating the passage they have just come down. "No one has walked that way before us for centuries i would guess.

"As to the rent in the floor, G'ruk mentioned an underground waterway. My feeling would be that it is connected to that. As is the smell. And the giant creature G'ruk mentioned.

"Anyone care to find out? I suggest that we pair up and fan out a little. Dhormium with Octar ... for healing. Ehldannis with Tullius and Mendicus*. Brioc with me. That would give each group spells and eyes."

Of course, Ehldannis, Mendicus and Tullius make a trio. But after Sergius, Marcus feels that keeping Tullius under more than one pair of eyes can't be a bad thing. Marcus wonders if the man noticed. 

ooc: went back but couldn't confirm if he came with us. Think he did though.


----------



## Jarval (May 10, 2004)

"A good plan."  Brioc nods approvingly at Marcus' suggestion.  "But it would be wise to let Dhormium go first.  His vision is the best, and he is more likely to notice any flaws in the stonework than the rest of us.  Is this agreeable to everyone?"


----------



## doghead (May 10, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "A good plan."  Brioc nods approvingly at Marcus' suggestion.  "But it would be wise to let Dhormium go first.  His vision is the best, and he is more likely to notice any flaws in the stonework than the rest of us.  Is this agreeable to everyone?"




Marcus grunts in approval.

"Dhormium and Octar lead. We'll take their left, Ehldannis, Mendicus and Tullius on their right?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 10, 2004)

"Onwards," says Octar, and matches action to words.


----------



## Manzanita (May 10, 2004)

_Tullius is still with you, although whether as a PC or NPC, I'm not sure.  Todd, are you still with us? I'll answer for him for now._

Tullius addresses Dhormium.  "Our party was investigating these ruins as it was a site of an ancient Greek city.  It was thought there might be finds of great value, either magical or historical, as one of Alexander the Great's generals was last heard of in this area.  I'm not aware of anything specific they were looking for."

The party splits into three groups & advances into the room.  Marcus and Brioc advance along the West wall, Dhormium and Octar head down the center, Ehldannis, Tullius and Mendicus.

As Dhormium and Octar pass between the first set of pillars, flames start spurting out of the ground in the semicircular area in the North of the room.  Ehldannis, Tullius and Mendicus barely avoid a scorching, as they leap away.  There is no smoke, but the heat is clearly felt.


----------



## Krilith (May 10, 2004)

~When he sees that Marcus, Mendicus and Tullius are not hurt he guides his senses towards the flames and the area where he himself was walking and where the three got burnt. But before he even starts the idea struck him that this is meant to be a harmless device, almost ceremonial. Rituals for Alexander’s generals and the like maybe?~

“Careful where you step! I don’t think that was meant to hurt you, but an accident is just as lethal” 

~And with the saying of those words, and a grin that is even quite noticeable through his beard Dhormium starts to see if he can find a trigger for this extra light.~



Ooc: search +3 (+5 if stone related), spell craft +7.


----------



## doghead (May 10, 2004)

Marcus whirls around, keeping his arm up to cover his eyes. As the flames die away he lowers his arm slowly.

He abides by the dwarf's warning and holds his place. After he listens to the dwarf's speculations, he is content to let Dhormium do his thing. But he keeps the lanterns light and a wary eye roving over the room for anything that might be thinking of taking advantage of the parties preoccupation with the light show.

"I think that it might be worth inspecting that alcove more closely," Marcus says with a nod in the direction of the north wall.

ooc: Jarval, does Brioc still have his wolf around?


----------



## Manzanita (May 10, 2004)

*flames etc*

The flames continue unabated for about 30 seconds, then a demon appears to rise up out of the fire, laughing a loud, evil laugh.  Flames pour out of the demon's mouth, and its eyes sparkle and glitter.  A moment's inspection makes you think it isn't real, as its mouth, nor any other body part moves.


----------



## Jarval (May 10, 2004)

Brioc jumps in surprise at the sudden burst of flame, Wolf cowering behind his legs.

"Gods!  Is everyone unhurt?"  He calls out to his companions.  Before anyone can reply, the demon emerges from the fire.

"Gaaah, look out!"  Brioc rushes forwards to challenge the demonic apparition, only to slow his pace at the demon's oddly unresponsive form.

"Ehldannis, this smells of magic to me.  Is this creature real, or some figment conjured to confuse us?"




			
				doghead said:
			
		

> ooc: Jarval, does Brioc still have his wolf around?



_(*OoC:* Yup, Wolf's still with the group, he's just been keeping a low profile of late...  OK, I admit it, I forgot about him  )_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 11, 2004)

Octar prepares to charge the creature as soon as it appears, and then hesitates.  He approaches the thing cautiously and taps it with the tip of his sword.


----------



## Manzanita (May 11, 2004)

getting w/in sword touching range would require stepping into the flames.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 11, 2004)

Octar hesitates at the edge of the flames, and wonders if they, too, might be false.  He sheaths his sword and pulls out an arrow, sticking it in and seeing if it is burned.  If it is not, he advances to tap the demon with his sword;  if it is, he shoots the damaged arrow at the demon.


----------



## Manzanita (May 11, 2004)

The arrow indeed burns, and Octar can feel the heat.  As Octar fits his arrow to his bow, the demon figure begins to sink into the floor from whence it came, still laughing its evil, mocking laugh.  Octar's arrow flies and shatters against it before it disapears into the floor, eyes glimmering and twinkling.  As the fire dies, the observant party notices that slabs of stone slide together to close over the area where the figure sank.


----------



## doghead (May 11, 2004)

"Blood and ashes!"

Marcus starts as the creature emerges from the flames and lets off a shot with the crossbow.

Moments before his brain realises that that might not be the best way to begin things with a deamon.

ooc: OK. I stole the curse from the Wheel of Time. But rules is rules. Gotta keep it safe for Morrus' granny.

Jarval, glad to hear the wolf is still with us. Marcus has grow quite fond of the creature since that time they ran together in the woods against Sergius' friend.


----------



## Krilith (May 11, 2004)

~A demon?!? What is it doing here? Dhormium delays his investigation and readies himself for anything, but the demon sinks back into the floor. He decides to first investigate the area where he is standing to see if anything activated the flames and then move on to where the demon appeared. If he cannot find anything he speaks to Brioc about looking into the statue. In the meantime searching his mind for a memory about anything resembling demon statue’s  or ceremonies they are included~

“Brioc, if it’s ok I would really like a chance to take a better look over there.”



Ooc: still search +3 (+5 if stone related), spell craft +7 (for the appearing flames) but now with knowledge religion and planes (for the demon), both are +5.


----------



## Manzanita (May 11, 2004)

Dhormium can think of no religious significance to the occurance.  Dhormium can see small holes in the floor where the flames had come out.  He can also see the sliding door that opened and closed to allow the demon to emerge & return.  There is no indication as to what activated the flames.


----------



## Jarval (May 13, 2004)

"Hmmm, most peculiar."  Brioc mutters as the demonic statue sinks back into the floor.

"So, any idea what that was all about?"  He asks the room in general, not really expecting an answer.  Wolf cautiously keeps away from the area where the flames appeared, growling quietly.

"I'd like to take a look at that rift in the floor over there."  Brioc points with his scimitar to the south-east of the room.  "Perhaps that's where this awful smell is coming from."


----------



## doghead (May 13, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> ... and its eyes sparkle and glitter.




Marcus' brain begins to work again. _Sparkle and glitter._ That, he mentally notes, might be worth remembering. The thought leads him to another.

"The deamon might be hiding something. I mean, someone might have created it to guard a hiding place."


----------



## Manzanita (May 13, 2004)

As Marcus and Dhormium examine the trap door in the floor (& don't yet find any way to make it reopen), Brioc and Ehldannis walk to the southeast to further investigate the room.  As the approach the rift, Ehldannis' lantern begins to illuminate the other side.  The rift seems to separate what was once a very long hall.  The sight on the other side is enough to turn most stomachs.  Laying in ordered rows are rank upon rank of corpses.  There must be hundreds.  Many seem quite old, only skelletons, but others are fairly 'fresh' with most of the flesh still on them.

As the elf plays the light over the macabre scene, the Druid's keen eyes detect something else.  Against the East wall is a large, grey chest. (the X on the map)


----------



## doghead (May 13, 2004)

"Nothing here ... or here. How about with you? ... No? Nothing? 

"Do you think that we should leave this til later? The odds that it holds anything of value are slim, I would suspect. We know where it is if we want to come back to it."

Assuming Dhormium agrees, Marcus returns to where his crossbow lies and gathers it up.


----------



## Krilith (May 13, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Nothing here ... or here. How about with you? ... No? Nothing?
> "Do you think that we should leave this til later?
> 
> Assuming Dhormium agrees, Marcus returns to where his crossbow lies and gathers it up.



~almost gladly he agrees, _a demon, what is it here for? and why?~_

“No I cannot find anything either. But there has to be something.”

~And with that Dhormium rises to his feet as well and starts to turn to Octar again to explore further down the long dark deserted chamber~


----------



## Jarval (May 14, 2004)

"Gods protect us!"  Brioc exclaims under his breath at the sight of the rows of bodies.

"Lads, there's something here you need to see.  I'll warn you, it's not a sight for any with a weak stomach..."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 14, 2004)

"Eh?"  Octar looks over the rift down the long hall.  "Gods!" he exclaims, and then stands silent for a moment, his face drawn.  "Let us leave this place, Brioc.  We can return in and deal with the demon when we are done, but for now this place sits ill with me."


----------



## Inez Hull (May 14, 2004)

"Can we afford to leave this place unexamined? It may be that which we seek lies hidden in such bleak surrounds. And perhaps we can find who is responsible for this carnage and put a stop to it. Let us find a way to cross the rift and investigate."


----------



## Krilith (May 14, 2004)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> "Can we afford to leave this place unexamined? It may be that which we seek lies hidden in such bleak surrounds. And perhaps we can find who is responsible for this carnage and put a stop to it. Let us find a way to cross the rift and investigate."



“He is right, we should look into this grave matter. It is not a pretty sight but by Clangedin the person responsible for this foul act must be found and punished for the disrespect of the dead! What do you say Brioc?”

~Dhormium directs a prayer to his dwarven god, that these souls may be guided to better places. After the small prayer he will start to look for a way to reach the other side of the gap. Looking around the edges of the room where the gap isn’t as wide as in the center~


----------



## Manzanita (May 14, 2004)

Dhormium walks along the chasm.  Against the two walls, where it is most narrow, it is only about 10 feet across.  The rock at the edge seems a bit insecure, and Dhormium steps back, not wanting to step again on the edge.  He did look down for a moment.  His darkvision could see 60 feet down, and the chasm seemed to empty into a cavern of some sort underneath, though he could not see the bottom.

The whole time, the noxious smell of the dead permeates the room.  Most of you find yourself breathing though your mouths.  Wolf is restless and whines to leave the stench.


----------



## doghead (May 15, 2004)

Marcus, having come close enough to see what lies on the other side, comes no closer. He suspects that whatever it was that was responsible for the bodies was down in that cavern. He suspected that deamon was somehow still a threat.

He is liking this place less and less. He keeps his eyes and ears open.

He awaits Brioc's decision.

ooc: are the corpses still clothed and equipped? How wide is the cavern at its narrowest point?


----------



## Manzanita (May 15, 2004)

_10 feet at narrowest.  No equipment evident on bodies.  Tattered clothing remains on some._


----------



## Krilith (May 16, 2004)

~after studying the gap a for a while and inspecting the stonework of the floor Dhormium speak his mind~

“Well the gap is about 10 feet, but the edges are not that stable and could crumble by a heave load. So if you would like to jump it. 20 feet would be my guess then (ooc: skillcheck for an educated guess?)”.


----------



## doghead (May 16, 2004)

Marcus is torn. He feels that this place is important. But he wishes to be out of it as soon as possible. Perhaps they could at least leave investigating here any further til they have finished investigating the rest of the tunnels. Perhaps they might find out there some clue or insight into the secret of this hall. 

He decides to share his thoughts with the others.


----------



## Krilith (May 16, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> He decides to share his thoughts with the others.



“I agree with Marcus on this, we cannot cross this gap at the moment. Return back to the corridor after we’ve checked this part of the chamber one more time. We could have missed something. Ehldanis those eyes of yours have discovered much up until now, could you check the room once more?”

~Hmm, the has once been constructed years ago, what a project, underground, if I would have the chance I would try to see if there are some precious metals or minerals around here. The love for digging and mining floats through the dwarfs mind again. BAH! he can’t dig anymore, and he does not like it one bit.~

“Bah!, lets go!!


----------



## Inez Hull (May 17, 2004)

"Hmmm, I can think of no safe way to traverse this chasm at present, although if we return and I have the appropriate magicks ready, I believe I can assist. For now though, if you will wait I would like to investigate this alcove a little better."

Ehldannis's definition of a "little" better involves him creeping around the holes from which the flames erupted and then carrying out a methodical search of the walls and floor of the 'demon' alcove. [Take 20 with Search skill +10]


----------



## Jarval (May 17, 2004)

Brioc ponders the situation for a moment, before speaking.

"I think you're right.  We can't get across easily, and gods know, I'll be happy to put some distance between myself and this stench."  He pats Wolf's head comfortingly.  "But if we can, we should return and investigate this further.  There are too many deaths here to leave unaccounted.

"One thing of note is that chest over there.  It might contain some clue as to who these corpses were, or why they're here."


----------



## doghead (May 17, 2004)

"The chest is mine. Check for traps! Search for treasure! What do I find?" ... whoops. Flashback. We wouldn't cut it as players in the goodol'days.

Marcus looks around the room at Brioc's mention of a chest. It had slipped his mind until Brioc mentioned it. 

"A chest in an empty abandoned hall, it reeks of traps to me. But we can get to it when we get back."

Marcus glances over to where Ehldannis is inspecting the alcove.

"Be careful where you move while Ehldannis is up there. We still don't know what sets them off.

"I wouldn't do to singe the wizard."

Marcus stays where he is till Ehldannis is done. He uses the time to give the cavern a better inspection.


----------



## Manzanita (May 17, 2004)

*searching*

Ehldannis finds no more secret doors in the room.  The door where the demon statue ascended and descended is no longer secret, but the party can't figure out how to open it.

It is now about 9:30 am.  Is the party headed back to the main corridor and down the stairs?


----------



## doghead (May 17, 2004)

ooc: that would be Marcus' choice. Let get back to nice honest backstabbing  gnolls and orcs 'n nicking their stuff. No more rooms full of corpses (with no treasure! sheesh) for this thie ... er, rogue


----------



## Manzanita (May 17, 2004)

_You mean Brioc's choice?  & hey - your first big treasure chest & you turn around & leave  _


----------



## Jarval (May 18, 2004)

"Right, we have two choice with regards where to go next."  Brioc says.  "Either we can make our way down the stairs in the passageway, or we can attempt to cross the rift.  While the footing looks poor, we do have plenty of rope, so perhaps we could create some kind of temporary bridge across?  If not, we could certainly use it to break the fall of whoever attempted the first crossing.

"Or we can make for the stairs, and see where they lead.  Perhaps there is a second entrance to this chamber?"




			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> _You mean Brioc's choice?  & hey - your first big treasure chest & you turn around & leave  _



Hmm, I guess I need to break out my copy of the _Dungeoneer's Survival Guide_ again...


----------



## Manzanita (May 18, 2004)

_In case you hadn't noticed, there is a second entrance to this chamber on the south wall.  Ehldannis can make it w/his low light vision when he shines the lantern that way.  There is no door, simply an opening leading into a hall._


----------



## doghead (May 18, 2004)

Marcus glances wistfully at the chest .

"Its not the chasm that I fear, but lies within it. There is another entrance on the other side. With Dhormium keen sences, we should be able to find that passage.

"I would rather avoid the chasm if possible at this stage. While crossing it we would be very vunerable. If we cannot find the other passage, we can always come back later when Ehldannis has had time to prepare suitable magicks.

"Those are my thoughts."

Marcus glances at the others to see if they have anything to add, then turns to look in Brioc's direction. It is, as always in Marcus' mind, ultimately up to Brioc.

ooc: which I never intended to suggest otherwise.


----------



## Jarval (May 18, 2004)

"Wise words, Marcus.  To the stairs it is then."  Brioc makes for the door, waiting for his companions to catch up before turning the corner and heading down the stairs.


----------



## Manzanita (May 18, 2004)

The party retraces its steps.  Marcus is able to close the secret doors again, but is unable to conceal them well.  Much of the plaster fell off when they were opened.  An astute observer could tell something had happened there.

The party then rounds the corner, and heads south.  As Dhormium suspected, the hall becomes stairs, which descend about 80 feet at a 45 degree angle.  They bottom out in a large irregularly shaped room with a large pile of rubble in the middle.  A passage is evident in the south, and Ehldannis (only) can see the room narrowing to the NE, where a short stairway leads up.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 18, 2004)

"There are stairs leading back from that cavern ahead up in the direction of that large hall we were just in. Be careful, the room may well be the lair of whatever is responsible for those corpses, let us tread with caution."


----------



## doghead (May 18, 2004)

Marcus gives the room a once over.

"Perhaps we should check the entance ahead first. From there we should also be able to get a look at what lies behind those rocks.

"Dhormuim to lead with Octar. I'll take the left flank with Ehldannis. Between us we should be able to spot anything trying to surprise us. What do you think?"

Again, Marcus glances around at the others, his gaze finally coming to rest on Brioc. 

Marcus has been disconcerted by the feeling that they had been lucky in the battle with the slinkies. Jammed up and uncoordinated was how it felt. Perhaps that's how combat always feels. He really need to talk to the others about it.


----------



## Manzanita (May 18, 2004)

As the party begins moving into the room, a loud squeeling erupts suddenly from the big stack of rubble.  This is immediately followed by loud barks from the NE direction, above the stairs.  You know these barks.  Gnolls.

_Please place you PCs on the revised map, and feel free to take an action._


----------



## Manzanita (May 18, 2004)

trying again


----------



## doghead (May 19, 2004)

"Lets hold and hit them at range.

"Hold the passageway entrance. If things get too hot, its our way out."

If his companions agree, Marcus sets down his lantern so that it faces east, and checks that his sword is loose in its scabbard. He brings up his crossbow and moves into the room a little (a4) where he will hopefully have space to try and outflank the gnolls if they move into melee. The rocks may even be useful if he can use them to move unseen.

ooc: 1 square =10 feet by 10 feet. About 100 feet to the stairs? Is that right?


----------



## Krilith (May 19, 2004)

ooc: Dhormium to b3, god i love chess!

"I'll hold them off you if they think of rushing us Marcas! Octar can you keen an eye out in case they pass that pile of ruble over there and hit us in the tha back? Oh and um Ehldanis? u can still see them comming if u stand behind us, with those elfs eyes i mean?"

~Dhormium smills a broad grin with that last remark to the elf, no hard feelings but still he got to make an elf joke! het reaches for his axe and is prepared to keep marcus clear of beasts as long as possible~


----------



## Inez Hull (May 19, 2004)

Ehldannis reaches for the comforting security of spellcasting as soon as he sees the Gnolls. Hiding behind his companions he screeches a tirade of arcana, conjuring a cloud of murky smoke from which emerges a black wolf of fell aspect. The beast lets out an unearthly howl and sniffs at the air for the scent of foes.

[Ehldannis to A3, casts Summon Monster II]


----------



## Manzanita (May 19, 2004)

yes, the squares are 10' each.  I need to redo this map.  Brioc (knowledge nature DC=10) thinks the sqeeling was from rats.


----------



## doghead (May 19, 2004)

Marcus winces at the dwarfs sense of humour, but is glad to have him in his corner.

"Keep to my left my friend, and your head down. If they rush us, you get their attention and I'll try and catch them unawares from the flanks."

"Good strength to your arm Good luck to your axe."

ooc: and have fun!


----------



## Manzanita (May 19, 2004)

_anyone want to volunteer to steer Marcus for the next week?  I'll help._


----------



## Jarval (May 19, 2004)

"Sound's like there's a horde of rats in the rubble."  Brioc warns the group.  "If they come out, use fire to keep them at bay.

"Octar, Dhormium, take the front rank.  I'll be behind you, and I'll help with sword or spell, depending on what happens.  Marcus, keep yourself out of sight.  If you can, circle round them, and try to finish their leader.  Wolf, go with him.  Ehldannis, keep to the back.  Good luck."

He readies his scimitar and shield, waiting for the gnolls to show themselves.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 20, 2004)

Octar immediately follows Brioc's orders.  As soon as he heard the gnoll's howling and realized its source, he sheathed his sword, stowed his shield and drew his bow.  He knew the Gnolls would have a long charge over open ground, and archery, not swordplay, was his primary martial skill.  He grins and knocks an arrow, ready to fire at the first gnoll to present itself.

First round of combat will consist of rapid shot at the first rank of gnolls.  I'm also willing to try and ghost Marcus.  He and wolf will head for the little nook at D6 and be ready to peek around the edge to sneak attack some gnolls.


----------



## Krilith (May 20, 2004)

~The after image of all those corpses stacked upon each other still haunt Dhormium. Even when he walks underground, in a cave, and a fight that is about to erupt. Something in his mind connected and made a link. _Corpses, Underground lake, blood sacrifice, G’ruks storey._ I don’t remember if a saw any other races in those piles. Are these gnolls up to something with that creature in the lake? 

Dhormium knuckles are turning white, that’s how good he holding onto his shield and axe, this always happens just before these moments, during the fight he always relaxes a bit again. Holding on to shield and axe the dwarf speaks in a hushed voice after he got the attention of Brioc~

“Brioc, these gnolls, all those corpses, the creature in the lake, I think they are all connected. Could they be feeding that creature with blood from the corpses? I just don’t know why they would do that, but we should be ready for anything!”


----------



## Manzanita (May 21, 2004)

*Round 1*

The party readies itself for a charge.  Marcus and the wolf head qround the pile of rubble into relative darkness.  The rest of the party forms itself at the entrance.  Ehldannis holds the bullseye lantern pointing N NE.  The only other source of light is the torch Mendicus holds, which shines 20 feet.  Ehldannis, with his lowlight vision is the onlt one who sees gnolls.  He sees a few behind the pillars around the stairs.  He conjurs forth his demoic wolf, which then charges the gnolls.  They bark loudly, and the twang of bows can be heard as the wolf charges.  One strikes the wolf before it disappears from view.

OOC: I'm trying to get this map to work.  I'm having trouble getting it to look as I'd like...


----------



## Despaxas (May 22, 2004)

Tullius grunts as he readies his Battleaxe and Short Sword. He moves so as to protect Ehldannis and stands ready to attack any Gnoll foolish enough to approach. He grins at Ehldannis. 

"Don't worry, they'll have to get by me first."

He twirls his Battleaxe in anticipation.

OOC: I'm not quite sure where on this map the gnolls are so I'm going to move so as to provide Ehldannis with cover from the gnolls' missile attacks.

PS: Glad to be playing with you guys


----------



## Krilith (May 22, 2004)

~Dhormium notices the incantations of the elf beside him, and the sounds of the barking gnolls tells him that this battle has started, the anticipation rushes through his veins, an urge to join the melee~

“Elhdanis? Did you see them already?! Brioc, lets approach those gnolls as Marcus suggested, that way we could catch them all from two sides while they run down the steps! Octar, Mendicus and I could walk in from the left. You could approach from the other side with Tullius and Elhdanis and join Marcus in his surprise”.

~And while the dwarf awaits Briocs answer he chants a dwarven prayer towards his deity~

“Clangedin, great god, bless us with your insight and guide us with your knowledge”


ooc: casts bless


----------



## Jarval (May 22, 2004)

"I think a strong frontal assault to draw the out is our best tactic, then Marcus can hopefully move in behind them to deal with their leader."  Brioc says.  "For now, I think we should stay together."

If the others heed his words, he makes his way forwards with them, marching towards the area where Elhdanis spotted the gnolls.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 23, 2004)

Whoops, forgot about the whole visibility thing.  Octar will use his longsword and shield, rather than the bow.


----------



## Despaxas (May 23, 2004)

Tullius nods at Brioc. "Seems like a plan to me. We should try to spread out a bit as we don't know exactly where they are but it looks like a large area." Tullius looks worriedly at the darkness. "Maybe it might be better to withdraw and try to lure them into an ambush? They seem to be waiting for us here and they have all the advantages in this accursed darkness." 

Tullius crouches a little as he tries to penetrate the gloom. "Well, whatever we're going to do we'd better do it fast, before those things' tiny brains finally spring into action. So what will it be? Advance or Retreat?"


----------



## Jarval (May 23, 2004)

"Octar, what do you advise?"  Brioc asks, a look of uncertainty crossing his face.  "I fear that tactical decisions are not my strong point."


----------



## Despaxas (May 24, 2004)

"In that case, allow me to propose a plan of action. I have extensive experience with tactical combat as I was in the legionaires. I'm not sure, but perhaps we can hold tem and advance towards the Gnolls at the staircase. We'd have to put our best fighters in the fromt row, with Dhormium behind us to assist us with his healing and the favour of his God. We could bottle them up and crush them that way."

Tullius starts moving forwards, clearly expecting the rest to follow him.

OOC: sorry about my previous post, I din't understand what exactly was happening  Also I'm trying to play Tullius according to his background so please don't feel as if I'm trying to assume the leadership role. Tullius has a military background so I'm trying to roleplay that now.


----------



## Manzanita (May 24, 2004)

*Round 2*

The sound of ferocious combat erupts as Ehldannis' demonic wolf leaps up the stairs.  It evidently sinks its fangs into gnoll flesh, as a scream is heard.  Ehldannis can see three gnolls engage the fiend.  Another peers out from behind a pillar and sends an arrow at the party, which strikes the ground too soon, and skids by the party's feet.  Everyone feels a rush of inspiration as Clannagan's blessing fills their hearts.

OOC:  I know my map sucks.  I don't know that it matters much yet.  I'll have to completely redo it...


----------



## Jarval (May 25, 2004)

Brioc nods simply in agreement with Tullius' plan, taking a place beside or behind him, dependant on Octar's choice of placement.

"Forwards lads, Dhormium's got the gods on our side!"  He calls loudly in Common, both to bolster his friends, and to hopefully unnerve the gnolls.


----------



## Despaxas (May 25, 2004)

Tullius grins at Brioc. "Allright then, we attack!" He moves forward moving cautiously but not slowly while he tries to keep in the light from Ehldannis' lantern. "Ehldannis try to follow me and light my way, I can't see anything here. Arange yourself according to who thinks can fight the best, spellcasters at the back, prepare to respond quickly to any strange happenings. If we have to retreat let's make it orderly, casters first then the fighters."

OOC: I'm going to move until I see a Gnoll. If I still have an action over I'll move to confront it.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 25, 2004)

Ehldannis will direct the party towards where he sees the Gnolls and try get as close as possible, hiding safely behind his companions, to extend the lantern light onto them.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 25, 2004)

A thought occurs to Octar as the Gnoll's arrow slides by.  "Ehldannis, can you conjure a light that we could send ahead of us?"  If Ehldannis can, octar will offer his dagger, allow Ehldannis to imbue it with light before pitching it mightily, trying to land it roughly on top of the stairs.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 26, 2004)

With a contemplative nod at Octar's words Ehldannis withdraws the magic pearl from a fold in his robes. A grimace of distaste flashes across the Elf's face as he contemplates the sacrifice of power but he shakes the thought from his mind and holds the pearl aloft and uses its power to once more invoke a globe of _light_. His hands light up with witchlight as he takes Octar's dagger and transfers the glow.

"Throw true, I have prepared no more of these magicks."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 26, 2004)

Octar nods.  "Be ready to charge."  And with that, he hurls the dagger to where the he heard the noises.


----------



## Krilith (May 27, 2004)

~At the sound of the arrow striking the floor and skidding past his feet Dhormium braces himself against his shield for block of any other arrows coming from the gnolls. Brioc’s words about advancing towards the gnolls seem a bit unnecessary for the dwarf, why waste a perfect opportunity to bash in some beasts skull, what an insult would that be to God Clangeddin Silverbeard, God of Battle, God of War. And so the dwarf sets off, running towards the sound of Elhdannis summoned wolf, waiting for the moment that the gnolls appear in the range of his vision. Tullius, who managed to get a head start somehow, will have to share these beasts. When Octars enlightened dagger flies over a small silent compliment is made, _resourceful humans, not to smart though, a simple rock would have accomplished the same result_. And so the dwarf rushes on towards the melee.~



Ooc: move to melee, mess up gnoll with battleaxe


----------



## Manzanita (May 28, 2004)

The party advances.  Ehldannis casts his light spell on Octar's dagger, and the soldier throws it ahead.  It lands on the stairs, and reveals four gnolls, all somewhat concealed behind four pillars.  Two engaged with Ehldannis' black wolf.  The gnolls stand on a raised level, about 5 foot above the level where the PCs stand.  A wide staircase ascends to this next level.  It is flanked by the four pillars.  Reaching the gnolls directly would require overcoming a five foot step, or going up the staircase.

Initiative:
Ehldannis
Tullius
Octar
Marcus
Brioc
Mendicus
_Dhormium

I've redone the map.  Imagine the walls as much rougher.  I've placed Marcus and Brioc's wolf somewhat in hiding._


----------



## doghead (May 28, 2004)

Marcus will use the momnet to try and move forwards and down to the south wall unnoticed. He will try and slip along it to within 30 feet.

_If I can get close enough then I can hopefully take a few out with the crossbow, or daggars._

If they spot him and close, he'll try and get a shot off before switching to his short sword. If it turns into one big melee, he'll abandon the crossbow, close and try and sneak attack.


----------



## Despaxas (May 28, 2004)

Tullius will take up position on the top of the stairs to stop any gnolls from reaching the casters and prepares to attack any gnoll who comes close.

"Ehldannis try to use your magics to attack them I'll hold them here. Brioc come stand next to me, together we can hold the stairs. Dhormium please stand behind us and give us the protection of your God if we are about to fall.
Roma Victor!"

OOC: sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Inez Hull (May 28, 2004)

Ehldannis will take a few steps to get an angle on the southern gnolls and will take a shot with his longbow.

He momentarily ponders the calmness he has developed in combat situations that he no longer feels the need to fire off spells until the threat is neutralised.


----------



## Despaxas (May 28, 2004)

"Or just shoot ofcourse" Tullius grins at Ehldannis. "Whatever gets the job done."


----------



## Krilith (May 28, 2004)

~Before running into the melee Dhormium comes to a halt and start uttering his dwarven tongue, motions his hands as if he were striking with at an enemy with his battleaxe while holding his shield with the blazing emblem of Clangeddin so everyone can see the mark.~
“Your axe for this battle, your skill for this victory”

~And so he requests his deities favoured weapon to join in and slay the gnarling creatures. After the spell is completed he starts running towards the steps, to join the others and the weapon conjured by his god.~



ooc: stop moving, cast spiritual weapon, start moving towards staircase again.

the weapon inflichts 1d8+1 dmg, bab +3


----------



## Jarval (May 28, 2004)

Following Tullius' lead, Brioc quickly move forwards to stand beside the Roman.

"We'll show them that the race of men are to be feared, not bullied."  He says with a savage gleam in his eye.  "Let's find out how well this blade handles flesh rather than scales..."


----------



## Manzanita (May 29, 2004)

*gnoll smackdown battle royal*

With the enemy revealed in the light of Octar's dagger, the party springs into action.  Ehldannis moves a few steps and releases a barbed shaft, which flies true, sinking into flesh with a thud, although the light is too dim to reveal the extent of the damage.  His black wolf, meanwhile, pulls down a gnoll, and rips its throat out.

Tullius moves to the top of the stairs.  As he advances, he sees a bevy of additional gnolls moving into the combat.  Taking his stand, he attacks the only gnoll currently in range, who is distracted by the black wolf.  Unable to bring both weapons to bear, he strikes out expertly with his battle axe, ripping a long vertical gash down the beast's flank. (9 pts dmg)  

The gnolls bark and yelp ferociously as they engage, though the party's prior success against such foes have steeled their hearts against these horrible beasts, and no one feels any fear.  The new gnolls are all armed with halberts, and wear filthy hide armor.  Two of the newcomers join the fight against the black wolf, and hack it down.  Two more strike at Tullius, but the Roman deftly evades their blades.  Brioc is able to attain the top of the stairs just before the charging gnolls.  His swift scimitar, so effective in the last fight, is deflected by the halbert pole of his opponent, who slams forward with the pole, striking the druid hard in the head, and almost sending him toppling down the stairs. (7 pts dmg).

The two gnolls who still hide behind the southern pillars release arrows at the advancing elf.  Ehldannis is glad his mystic armor is still effective, and it deflects one of the incoming shafts, but the other hits his stomach painfully, before bouncing off. (5 pts dmg)

Marcus advances silently, wolf at his heels.  No one seems to notice him.  Mendicus clumsily lays down his torch, sheaths his sword, and begins to ready his crossbow.

Dhormium calls forth the power of Clannigan in the form of a dwarven waraxe, which swiftly cuts down one of the bowmen behind a pillar, the one Ehldannis' arrow had struck earlier.  _(Dhormium adds his wisdom bonus to his attack roll, as well on this)

Octar can still act this round_


----------



## Inez Hull (May 29, 2004)

_Never become overconfident, it is the great folly of humanity and perhaps the greatest reason why nothing they create will ever achieve the longevity of our people._ The words of Ehldannis's teacher ring in his ears as true as the day they were first spoken.

Realising he has now presented himself as a target, Ehldannis commences spellcasting immediately. His first thought is to cast defensive magic, but draws on one worthy lesson he has learned from humans, the value of offence as a distraction and defence. He enters once more into an elaborate summoning ritual, culminating with a flash of red light and a cloud of greasy smoke behind the gnolls that had been firing at him.

[Casts _Summon Monster II_]


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 29, 2004)

Octar charges in to battle, echoing Tullius' familiar and welcome cry with a grin.  "Roma victor!"  He wades into the melee, taking the place of the fallen wolf.


----------



## Krilith (May 29, 2004)

~Dhormium comes to a halt a little behind Tullius and Brioc, which is only a coincidence as he recalls Tullius’ words. As he notices in the corner of his eye the spirit weapon of Clangeddin striking his opponent he also see an opportunity for some of these beasts to hear the holy words of his God and starts to hold his shieldhand by his mouth as if he was going to whisper and speaks the words of his kin softly.~ “Bow down to God Clangeddin Silverbeard”

~After spoken those words the dwarf stays behind Tullius and Brioc overseeing the fight and waits for the whispered words to be repeated in a more deity worthy volume. ~

Ooc: cast sound burst, origination from g11 upper right square and under gs’ square, and the DC not to be stunned is Fort 16. I’m really trying here not to get tullius and Brioc in the radius of the spell. Btw, I don’t know if it’s possible to cast soundburst in this manner.


----------



## Despaxas (May 29, 2004)

Tullius cringes as he sees Octar charging ahead. "Octar, no!" Tullius remembers his drill instructor from his years in the legion and bellows "Stay in formation! Form up at the top of the stairs, protect each other and let them come to us." Tullius grins at Brioc "But the man has spunk, I'll give you that."
Directing his voice at the entire group Tullius calls out. "Let's not have any heroics, we don't know exactly how many Gnolls there are, we must stay together."


----------



## Jarval (May 29, 2004)

Holding the line beside Tullius, Brioc's eye water from the blow to his head.

"Owch!  That hurt, you bastard!"  He swears at the gnoll, slicing at it with his scimitar.


----------



## Manzanita (May 30, 2004)

*Round 3 to 4*

There is a 5 foot high wall separating the dirt floor of the room the party is in, and the tiled floor where the gnolls are.  The stairway leads up to this tiled floor.  I don't think Octar would want to try to do a 5' veritical leap to engage the fiendish wolf slayers (which is DC=20).  Instead, I think he can find room next to Tullius at the top of the stairs.  I'll place him there, if you'll allow me that latitude...

Octar moves up next to Tullius and with a swift jab of his blade, brings down that opponent.

Round 4

Ehldannis begins pronouncing the familiar syllables to produce another fiendish ally.

Tullius, diplaying skill which would make any Roman Centurian proud, sends a halbert-armed gnoll staggering with a battle axe to the face, and finishes him off with a thrust of the short sword to the gut.

Not to be outdone, Octar steps forward towards the next gnoll, and slices off its head. (critical 23 pts dmg).

A gnoll archer sends another shaft at Ehldannis, which goes wide.  At the head of the stairs, the remaining gnolls converge on the company.  Two swing their halberts at Octar.  Both strike the warrior's mail, cutting and bruising the tender flesh beneath (12 pts total).  Another swings at Tullius, with less luck, missing badly.  The fourth, emboldened by his earlier success, rushes at Brioc, attempting to push him down the stairs.  Brioc, now an experience combatant, sees the rush coming, and slices into his opponent with his scimitar, hitting only barely, and only because of the inspiration of Clannigan (AoO for 5 pts dmg).  Seemingly undeterred, the gnoll slams into the druid, knocking him back off his feet.  Brioc tries to land on his feet on the stairs (balance check DC=15 and a partial action), but fails and tumbles down the stairs, in a prone position (taking 5 pts dmg).  He rises to his feet again at the foot of the stairs.

Mendicus moves down to Ehldannis, in order to get a better shot with his crossbow, which he readies, but is unable to shoot yet.

_As for Dhormium, your spiritual weapon is still active, and you can direct it at another target.  I'll assume you take a move action to use it to attack the other archer-gnoll, then cast sound burst._

The glowing axe strikes a brutal blow to the last archer, showering the pillar with blood.  Then, at the dwarf's whispered prayer, an explosive sound pierces the din of combat.  Tullius' opponent seems stunned by this, and the rear gnoll also grips his ears and staggers.

Marcus can still act.


----------



## doghead (May 30, 2004)

ooc: From the map it appears that Marcus has a clear shot a g8. If so, he'll move up to the next corner and take the shot. He'll hold and reload from there. It's close enough to allow him to both provide cover for Ehldannis as well as provide support for those in the front line should they be flanked. If not needed in either of these capacities, he'll keep his eyes open for any 'opportunistic' shots. Archers and spellcasters are a priority.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 30, 2004)

As his new summoning launches into action, Ehldannis once more reaches for his bow and will focus his fire at any remaining archers or failing that at any of the Gnolls currently outside of combat.


----------



## Despaxas (May 30, 2004)

Tullius strikes out at the stunned Gnoll with a look of obvious satisfaction. "My thanks to you and your God Dhormium. Now let's finish them off! Vae Victis!*"


*Woe to the Conquered

OOC: how many Gnolls are left, that we can see anyways? And where are they?


----------



## Jarval (May 30, 2004)

Brioc gets back to his feet, painfully bruised by his roll down the stairs.  He looks at the gnoll with anger, and throwing all subtlety aside, charges straight for the hyena-man.


----------



## Krilith (May 30, 2004)

~Pleased with the divine magical affects Dhormium now guides the force battleaxe to another soon-to-be-cut-down-gnol. He lets Brioc rush past him and then walks up the steps himself and tries to fiend a spot beside Octar and prepares to take a swing at the gnoll to his left~



Ooc: guide force battle axe to g9 and move towards the melee. i don’t know if there is room, if there is stand beside Octar, if there is not I’ll wait behind them and try to move in the direction of g9 later.


----------



## Manzanita (May 30, 2004)

*Round 5*

Round 4 (conclusion)
Marcus creeps up along the wall, eyeing the dark forms amidst the pillars and magics.  Aiming, he sends his shaft expertly between the pillars and between the ribs of the gnoll (g8).  It staggers and falls.  (critiacal:  11 pts)  The wolf silently trails at his heels.

Round 5
Elhdannis pauses after completing his incantations, then sends another shaft into the gnoll partially hidden behind the far southern pillar.  Despite the cover, the arrow finds its mark in the already wounded creature, and brings it down.  Meanwhile, another fiendish wolf appears amidst a cloud of sulferous smoke, and launches itself at the back of Brioc's opponent.  Perhaps the smell of sulpher gives it away, as the gnoll steps aside just in time.

Tullius turns his attention to the stunned gnoll, swinging hard with axe and sword, and bringing yet another opponent down(g11).  Again, Octar is not to be outdone, expertly plunging his sword into the heart of one of his opponents(g9).  (2nd critical:  20 pts dmg)

Only three gnolls remain in sight on the platform.  One swings its halbert at Octar, which the soldier easily deflects with his sheild.  Another, Brioc's opponent, hacks unsuccessfully at the wolf.  The third, wearing a black robe, and holding a short spear, staggers back a few steps, and removes his hands from his ears.  They are covered with blood.

But before the route is complete, the rear party members hear footsteps from behind.  From the inky darkness come another band of gnolls, running full tilt.  It's a wonder no one heard them sooner.  They bear a variety of weapons and armor, and are led by a mail-clad one, swinging a great sword overhead.
_
[If they wish, I'll allow Brioc and Dhormium to rethink their 5th round actions.  They both hear the new attackers.  Marcus, Mendicus and wolf can also still act.]_


----------



## Jarval (May 30, 2004)

"Oh damn it!"  Brioc quickly turns to face the new band of gnolls, and starts the chant that will call a nature spirit to aid him and his companions.  Once this is done, he moves forwards with his scimitar, closing in the gnolls.


_(*OoC:* Dropping _Flame Blade_ to cast _Summon Nature's Ally II_.  Brioc's calling a small earth elemental.)_


----------



## Krilith (May 31, 2004)

“Tullius, Octar fisish these of, and take care of that one with that short spear! He looks important! Battleaxe of Clangeddin, strike that first one coming our way!”

~And with that the dwarf turns and wills the divine force weapon to its new target, and then starts to call upon the darker and fearful divination that his God has to offer and directs that into the mind of the oncoming pack leader.~

“Obscure his thoughts, cloud his vision and weaken his will, oh Clangeddin!”

Ooc: direct forceaxe to greatsword wielding gnoll and cast doom DC=15 Will


----------



## doghead (May 31, 2004)

As Marcus prepares to reload, the sound of boots makes him glance up. Its only then that he realises that the sound is coming from behind him. He whirls around. "Gnolls," he grunts. "Time to move," he adds to the wolf. He drops the crossbow, draws his shortsword and charges*.

"Romeri Victor!"

ooc: *charge g13, Shortsword +9 melee (1d6, 19-20/x2, P)(Dodge vs g13 +1 AC)


----------



## Inez Hull (May 31, 2004)

In a panic Ehldannis withdraws to the foot of the stairs seeking cover behind Brioc and Marcus from the new group of Gnolls. He rapidly begins intoning under his breath as his hands weave a mesmerising pattern, his motions beginning to blur and sway until his form begins to split becoming several indistinguishable robed elves. [casts _Mirror Image_]. He breathes out a deep sigh of relief with his magic now protecting him and calls out a command to his summoned wolf, directing it to attack the black-robed gnoll.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 31, 2004)

Hah!  Octar and Tullius are on a roll!

Grinning with his success, Octar turns to face the new Gnolls.  Seeing Tullius deal with the spear-bearer, he courageously charges the leader, a wordless, fearless cry trailing behind him.

Tullius goes before Octar, so I'm assuming the spear-bearing gnoll will be mostly taken care of.


----------



## Manzanita (May 31, 2004)

*Round 5 (con't) and 6*

Almost before Ehldannis and Mendicus perceive the new threat, Marcus charges out of the darkness to their defense, the great wolf at his heels.  A cry of victory on his lips, and the comforting presense of the smoothly muscled beast on his heel, not to mention the blessings of Clannagan, makes Marcus feel he could singlehandedly turn away this threat.  Unfortunately, his blade is turned away by the gnoll's shield.  The wolf leaps after him, imbedding its teeth in a gnoll's thigh, but doesn't pull him down.

Mendicus, confronted with a gaggle of charging gnolls, does what any sensible Gaelic farmer would, and starts running.  Ascending the stairs to the relative safety of Octar's viscinity, he turns and releases a bolt from his loaded crossbow at the lead gnoll.  Despite the poor light and his rapid motion, this bolt lodges in the gnoll's chest. (crit 11 pts).

Dhormium transfers his glowing waraxe to the new threat, and the weapon flies across the room and slices at the leader, missing.  He seems uneffected by Dhormium's other spell as well.

*Round 6*
Ehldannis retreats after Mendicus and casts _Mirror Image_, producing 5 duplicate Ehldannises.  His wolf twirls gracefully, and charges the robed gnoll.  It sinks its teeth into the gnoll's arm, and pulls him to the ground, amidst great barking, growling  and shreiking.

Tullius would be vunerable to the two remaining gnoll's halberts, if he tried to charge past to get the robed one, so he focuses his attentions on these final guards.  He takes a step forward and, chopping down with his axe, splits the skull of Octar's opponent. (crit, 17 pts)

Octar, assuming the Eastern battle is going well, turns and charges at the new gnolls, but is unable to reach them yet.  _(The distance to g12 is slightly more than 40 feet, meaning Octar could not charge and attack this round.  He double moves over there, but could not have precisely estimated the distance.)_

The blackrobed gnoll rolls flicks his wrist, which seems to stun the wolf, then he rolls to his feet.  From the darkness behind him, another gnoll charges forth, and slashes the wolf with his halbert.  The final Eastern gnoll swings his halbert at Tullius, but the legionaire, deflects it deftly with his short sword.

To the west, the stampede of gnolls keeps coming, flowing around the knot of defenders.  Octar is hit by a greatsword and a morningstar (19 pts total - bringing him to 5).  Brioc's wolf is his with a battle axe.  Marcus dodges the morningstar aimed at his head.  An arrow whizzes from the darkness towards Ehldannis.  It passes through one of the images, causing it to disapear.

Next to Brioc, the rubble on the floor suddenly flies together, forming a short humanoid figure.  It steps forward at the onrushing gnolls, and plants a powerful fist into the one aproaching its master, crushing its skull.  Stepping over the dead form, Brioc enters combat with his scimitar, cuttin deeply at the first gnoll he meets (9 pts to g19)

Mendicus drops his crossbow, and, still holding aloft is torch, draws his sword.

(Marcus and Dhormium still have round 6 actions)


----------



## Despaxas (May 31, 2004)

"Dhormium help Octar! Reform on the stairs! Casters and archers in the Middle! Brioc, hold the bottom of the stairs together with Dhormium, I'll hold the top of the stairs. And remember: _forti et fideli nihil difficile_*" Tullius shouts out commands as if he was born to do so. He grins at Dhormium "Perhaps I should have stayed in the Legion, I seem to enjoy this."

*Nothing is difficult to the brave and faithful

OOC: I'll hold the top of the stairs and will try to position myself so nothing can get by me.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 31, 2004)

Well, how's _that_ for a reversal...

Octar eyes widen as he sees the Gnoll's numbers, and he feels the first flash of fear.  He takes Tullius' advice to heart, and retreats in an orderly manner as possible back next to Dhormium, although he waits to make sure Marcus is following him.

Here's how I would reccomend it work out, rules wise: Dhormium readies an action to cast heal, Octar disengages to be next to Dhormium (avoiding any AoO) followed by Marcus and Wolf pulling similar maneuvers.


----------



## Krilith (May 31, 2004)

~Dhormium curses at the arriving gnolls and the fact that his spell did not have any affect. When he sees Octar getting hit badly by two gnolls his mind can almost feel his wounds as if they where his own.~

“Octar to me!!”

~After calling out for Octar the dwarf immediately starts to call forth the healing power of Clangeddin so that he can close Octar’s wounds~

“Your battle is not over yet, Clangeddin wishes you to fight on!”



Ooc: readies an action to cast Cure Moderate wounds on Octar when he can, he uses the stored energy from his Bull Strength spell


----------



## Inez Hull (May 31, 2004)

Ehldannis retreats to the relative safety of the stairs next to Dhormium.

_This battle is far from over, now is not the time to hold back on any of your magic._

Feeling more secure away from the front lines of the battle the elf wizard begins the lullaby like whisperings of a _Sleep_ spell, invoking a sparkling cloud on Gnolls g16 and g18 to try and prevent them outflanking his companions.


----------



## doghead (May 31, 2004)

Marcus just hears the dwarfs words over the roaring of blood in his ears. Out of the corner of his eye he sees Octar take blows from the greatsword and then the morningstar. _Blood and ashes! The man is like an Oak!_

Marcus switches to the defensive, until Octar has had the chance to break away and fall back. Once Octar is clear, he also withdraws back towards the others. _If we can just form a circle ..._

ooc: what I was hoping to do was use the 5' step to move backwards slowly, perhaps combined with fighting defensively. A 5' step doesn't provoke an AoO, but moving out of a threatened area does. So is it possible to use the 5' step to make a fighting withdrawl and avoid AoOs? No? How about a Feint to make them flat footed first, then move out of their threatened area without a AoO? No?

Oh well, what TH said then    Full action, withdraw and form up around the base of the stairs so we can cover each others backs, hopefully.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 1, 2004)

*Gnoll Smackdown!*

_Looks like Brioc needs to be NPCed for awhile.  I'd rather not do this, given his leadership status.  Perhaps someone else would volunteer..._

Round 6 (con't)
Marcus feints, then steps back, withdrawing and husseling back to the stairs.  Dhormium descends to the bottom, and readies himself to heal Octar.  His waraxe hacks one last time at the dwarf's enemies.  The glowing axe imbeds itself into the gnoll leader's skull, then fades out, having done well for its god.   Brioc's wolf, unable to understand the words flying around, continues to attack his master's foes.  He tries, but fails to get his fangs into a gnoll through their sheilds.

Round 7
Ehldanis begins incantations once more, with his lantern and gaze pointing WSW.  Behind him, his wolf seems stunned, and does not attack.  

Atop the stairs, Tullius now stands alone, with only one gnoll opposing him, and this one already wounded by Brioc's scimitar.  Tullius leaps at him.  The gnoll attemps to block the axe, and the soldier's sword penetrates his heart.  

Octar smacks a morningstar aside with his shield, and turns to dash back towards the stairs.  He turns as he reaches Dhormium, and is comforted by the divine touch of the dwarf (heals 15 points)

On the Eastern front, the black-robed gnoll steps back behind his halbert wielding comrade and begins moving his hands in an intricate pattern, as his companion swings his halbert at the wolf.  The wolf has now recovered its senses and dodges aside.  Suddenly, a mauve dart flashes through the darkness from the black-robed gnoll towards Tullius.  It misses the wily soldier and lands, hissing, at his feet.

From the rear of the Western Gnolls flies another arrow.  The archer is barely visible, as it hugs the wall and seems to be wearing black.  This arrow flies at Marcus, but deflects off his mail shirt.  The other two rear gnolls slash at Brioc's wolf, who largely seems to avoid the blows.  The rest of the gnolls continue their attack.  One reaches Mendicus, and strikes him with its morningstar.  Mendicus slashes back with is sword, but seems to be getting the worst of the exchange.  Two attack brioc, who dodges and uses his sheild effectively to evade harm.  Another charges at Octar, exposing himself to Brioc's scimitar, although the druid is unable to capitalize.  Others strike at Octar and the earth elemental ineffectively.

Brioc slashes at his tormentors, but his blade deflects off their armor.  Likewise, his elemental's attacks come to naught.  

Marcus can still act in Round 7.


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 1, 2004)

Tullius looks worriedly at the wild melee going on. "This is not going well." He mutters. Tullius glares at the strangely robed gnoll. "Well, here goes nothing, _sicut patribus, sit Deus nobis_ *"
Tullius charges at the magic wielding Gnoll swinging his Battleaxe wildly. "I'll clear this side of the stairway. Casters and Archers start retreating towards the top of the stairs and provide cover for the meleers!"

*May God be with us, as he was with our fathers


----------



## doghead (Jun 1, 2004)

_Tullius is right, if we can hold the stairs and clear the higher ground ... _

"Watch your left Ehldannis." He's about to bound up the stairs when he catches sight of Mendicus being driven back. He leaps across the front of the stairs to help his quiet companion. With a low growl he drives his shortsword at the gnoll (g21)*.

ooc: * hopefully he can get a sneak attack in here. Shortsword +7 (not including any moral bonuses from spells cast) melee (1d6, 19-20x2).

Intentions at this point - Marcus will continue fighting g21 til its dispatched, then move on to help Tullius deal with the spellcaster if it hasn't already been done.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 2, 2004)

Octar slips between two gnolls, hoping to hack the back of one of the Gnolls surrounding Brioc, hoping to give him some breathing room.

I'll be 2 squares south of Brioc.


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 2, 2004)

Thinking about recent events Tullius starts just as he begins his charge._This is no magic user, perhaps the hissing of the dart was due to poison. I must remain cautious._

"Ehldannis, _artium magister*_ any help you could provide would be most appreciated at the moment. This Gnoll looks to be a tough nut to crack!"

Tullius then starts chanting in an earthy tone of voice.

OOC: Sorry, but I just realized this guy's not a caster at all  I'm going to cast Summon nature's Ally I, Wolf and have it attack the bodyguard Gnoll.

*Master of arts


----------



## Krilith (Jun 2, 2004)

~Dhormium takes a brief glance and realizes that the gnolls are starting to loose their grip on the situation. A wide broad grin starts to appear on his face, he already know what is about the happen. …_Those gnolls are going to have a big problem_…taking some extra care and effort to complete the divination.~

“Grant this cleric the size he needs to convince these beasts of Your power”



Ooc: casting enlarge person on myself, concentration check= 15.
another ooc: WHOAH 100 posts! drinks around the house!


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 2, 2004)

Round 7
Marcus leaps upon the stairs & crosses to the other side to aid Mendicus (balance check DC=5).  He manages to flank the gnoll, and sinks his blade in to the hilt in a gap in its armor.  (9 pts dmg)  It dies.  "Thank you, my friend"  nods Mendicus.

Round 8
Elhdannis completes his invocation, and the two gnolls battling Brioc's wolf drop to the ground.  _Ehldannis still has a round 8 action_.  The black wolf leaps at the gnoll, but is shoved aside by its halbert.

Tullius, in a moment's repreive, begins casting a spell.

Octar steps around the gnolls, and slices his blade into one of Brioc's opponents. (6  pts)

Dhormium begins a spell.

The gnoll to the East slashes down its halbert at Elhdannis' wolf, but can't connect to its wily oponent.  Behind it, the black-robed gnoll again mutters and twists his hands, and another mauve bolt shoots out towards Tullius.  This one hits, and the bolt of acid slips through the rings of his chain shirt, eating into his flesh like the bites of a hundred ants.  (4 pts dmg)  Tullius is able to retain his concentration.

In the west, the black uniformed gnoll drops his bow and pulls forth a large flail with both hands.  Stepping forward 5 feet, he swings this at Brioc's wolf, missing.  The other gnolls strike out at their opponents, one strikes the earth elemental.  Octar's opponent steps back to keep the roman away from his back and his sword deflects off Octar's sheild.  Meanwhile, Octar's former opponents again double-team Brioc, striking him with morningstar and greatsword.  (13 pts)

Marcus, seeing Mendicus is safe for the moment, decides the greater threat lies to the east.  Hussling up the stairs two at a time, he reaches the gnoll battling the wolf.  He thrusts with his great sword, but is forced to step back by the swinging halbert.

Brioc's wolf snarls and leaps at his new opponent, catching his left wrist in his jaws and jerking him to the ground.  Brioc swings at his injured opponent, but his scimitar deflects off the gnoll's sheild.  Mendicus moves forward to support his outnumbered master, but his sword swing is ineffective.

[end round 8]


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 2, 2004)

_These Gnolls are highly motivated, we've killed half their number without suffering one casualty ourselves, yet they keep fighting. We must be close to something important. Perhaps Mantriculus is near?_

"Let's finish this!" Tullius shouts. "_Eventus stultorum magister*_." Tullius advances towards the strange Gnoll, letting his and Ehldannis' wolf take care of the bodyguard. "You and me now, I will make your entrails _munus Apolline dignum**_." 


*Fools must be taught by experience
**A gift worthy of the acceptance of Apollo

OOC: Move towards the strange Gnoll, who apparently IS a spellcaster, darn you Manzanita  and remove his entrails from his body as an offering to Apollo.


----------



## Krilith (Jun 3, 2004)

Ooc: I assume when it’s my initiative I am enlarged and I will post accordingly.



~There he stands enlarged and tall, proud to be a cleric of Clangeddin, and about to inflict some serious blows with his battleaxe. Making a small step so that the gnoll attacking Brioc now is within his reach and giving Brioc some room to step back if he wants, he raises his axe high and swings it at his small, puny and insignificant opponent.~

“hyena dogs, suffer my blade! Spill your blood and accept your faith, Clangeddin demands your death”

~After swinging with the intent to just cut his opponent in two Dhormium keeps the gnolls at bay, swinging his battleaxe and shield dangerously around him. And so leaving a small but intentional gap in his defence, to lure them in closer and into a more preferable range to learn them a hopefully fatal lesson about what happens when you fail to notice a heavy battleaxe that’s going straight for the chest~



Ooc: 5”step to the square under g15, attack g17. I’m trying to ‘abuse’ my new reach, so keeping the gnolls at 10”, messing them up when they move to attack me or any other gnoll foolish enough to make that mistake.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 3, 2004)

Octar presses the attack on those hounding Brioc.


----------



## doghead (Jun 3, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Marcus, seeing Mendicus is safe for the moment, decides the greater threat lies to the east. Hussling up the stairs two at a time, he reaches the gnoll battling the wolf. He thrusts with his great sword, but is forced to step back by the swinging halbert.




Whoa! I'm invisible! Sneak attack the caster! 

BTW, I presume that you mean 'his sword which is great', rather than 'his greatsword', which is really short  

Meanwhile back in the real world ... Marcus presses G22, his sword flickering in the pale unearthly light as he attempts to draw out the gnoll and expose him to the wolfs attack*. If the wolf can take the gnoll down with its trip the way will be clear to the spellcaster.

ooc: Aid Another - Attk vs AC10 to give the wolf a +2 bonus to its attack.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 3, 2004)

*gnoll smackdown*

_Great sword, short sword...one of my more minor typos.   _  
_
NPCing Ehldannis for now._

Ehldannis puts down his lantern carefully on the stairs beside him, pointing slightly South of Brioc, to give as much light as possible.  Then he pulls his bow off his shoulder and prepares to fire.

Round 9
Ehldannis, seeing no clear targets to the west, turns to the east.  Although the gnolls have retreated far enough from Octar's dagger to be only slightly visible to the humans, Elhdannis can still see them well.  He fires an arrow at the black-robed one.  The shot is unerring, burrying the arrow in the gnolls chest (crit, 13 pts).  Ehldannis' second black wolf, rears back to spring again at the gnolls, but suddenly disapears into the sulferous smoke from whence it came.

Octar slashes at his opponent, trying to give Brioc a breather, but can't sink in his blade.  Dhormium finishes his incantation, and suddenly doubles in size.  The 8 foot tall dwarf then steps forward, swinging his huge axe at the unfortunate gnoll already engaged with Octar, but also misses.

The gnoll sorcerer takes a step back, into the deeper darkness.  Tullius can barely make him out in his black robes.  But his general location is clear as another mauve bolt emerges from the gloom, again striking and sinking through the gaps in the chain links.  The acid burns the Ranger's flesh again, and the prior acid splash is still burning, bringing intense pain.  (and 12 pts dmg).  The gnoll guard brings his halbert down on Tullius' wolf, but the quick beast is too close for the large weapon to be effective.

In the west, the gnoll archer rolls to his feet. Brioc's wolf snaps at him as he does so.  The gnoll then brings around his mighty flail, again missing the lithe animal.  THe northernmost gnoll shifts to keep Mendicus off his flank, and strikes out at him, sending his sprawling to ground in a splash of blood.  Another swings at Brioc, missing.  His earth elemental is also missed.  Octar is struck by a morningstar, and staggered somewhat (8 pts).

Marcus shouts and feints at the gnoll to draw its attention and give the wolf an opening.  Brioc strikes down his opponent, and his earth elemental strikes a solid blow to its.  Brioc's wolf leaps again, but its teeth slide off the gnoll's armor.

Round 10
Ehldannis shifts targets again, this time shooting at Mendicus' opponent, and his arrow deflects off the gnoll, with only minor damage.

Tullius advances after the sorcerer, this time closing enough to use both weapons, and cuts the creature down.  His wolf, catches the gnoll's arm in his teeth and pulls him to the ground, then disappears from whence he came, leaving the gnoll surprised and prone.

Octar, angered by his recent impotence in the combat, finds renewed strength, and cuts down his opponet (g17)

Dhormium shifts his attention north to Mendicus's opponent(g20), catching him from the flank, and splitting his skull.

The last eastern gnoll struggles to its feet, allowing Marcus the opportunity to sink his blade in deep, killing it.

The gnoll fighting the earth elemental, seeing the writing on the wall, attempts to flee, but is cut down by Octar as he passes.

The last gnoll, wholy involved in his combat against Brioc's wolf,  continues to fight, finally knocking the wolf to the ground.

He then becomes the target of Ehldannis' next arrow, which misses.

[everyone else's turn in round 10]


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 4, 2004)

OOC: Ehm, why did my wolf dissapear? It should have been there for 4 rounds.

Tullius snarls at the downed Gnoll sorcerer. "_pallida mors aequo pulsat pede pauperum tabernas regumque turres*_."

Seeing the combat is about finished Tullius bends down over the corpse of the fallen sorcerer and slits his belly to remove the entrails. He then lights a fire and throws the entrails into the fire, muttering a prayer to Apollo. "My thanks for the victory oh mighty Sun God, may these entrails grease the wheels of your mighty chariot as it ascends the morning skies."

"Good work everyone! The Gods were with us and we honored them by fighting bravely and holding the line. We should be proud of ourselves for this day. I am proud of fighting alongside of each and every one of you."

*Pale Death, with impartial foot, knocks at the cottages of the poor and the palaces of kings.

OOC: I'm just going to ignore the last Gnoll, confident that the rest will finish it off. And will proceed calmly with my ritual. If it should have the gall to attack me I'll smite it for it's impudence


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 4, 2004)

Octar charges the remaining Gnoll, his breath labored after the long fight.  _Time to end this!_


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 4, 2004)

_Ranger caster level is equivalent to half their ranger level._


----------



## doghead (Jun 4, 2004)

As he with draws his bloody blade, Marcus glances around the room. Apart from his own companions and the sole gnoll, nothing moves. _Its almost done ..._ The sight of the downed wolf brings Marcus back to his feet. 

"Brioc, Dhormium! The wolf!" Marcus bounds back over the fallen gnolls, across the hall and into the frey with Octar and Brioc (assuming the gnoll still stands).

Once its over, Marcus returns with Brioc to the wolf to ensure that it is alright, and if its not, to see that it gets any help it needs.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 5, 2004)

Ehldannis moves up a couple of steps to get a better vantage of the field of battle and trains his bow on the remaining Gnoll. He watches intently, waiting for the creature to break from the melee before releasing his shaft.


----------



## Krilith (Jun 6, 2004)

~Dhormium takes a half moment to make sure that there are no other gnolls in hiding at his part of the skirmish. After he is satisfied he runs to the wolf, realizing it was Marcus, and not Brioc calling for help. _He must like that furred one more then I thought_. Arriving at the wolf Dhormium immediately tries to resuscitate it with some divine help~
”Clangeddin, it seems to be important this one lives, aid me please!”



 Ooc: move to fallen wolf, cast cure light wounds


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 6, 2004)

*Round 10 (con't)*

Brioc glances around, seeing in the mass of bloody corpses, that of his own trusted servent, Mendicus.  Stepping towards him, Brioc stoops and taps the power of the living force to heal him.  He is rewarded, as Mendicus is able to sit up, cough the last of the blood from his mouth, and smile at his master.

Marcus takes a double move to aid the Brioc's wolf, leaving him about 15 feet from the remaining gnoll and the body of the wolf.

Round 11
Ehldannis fires an arrow at the gnoll, as Marcus runs past him.  The elf can see that the arrow strikes home, imbedding in the gnoll's left shoulder.

Tullius, seemingly oblivious to the remaining drama, stoops over the fallen sorcerer and cuts open his stomach.

Octar closes on the remaining gnoll, striking a solid blow with his longsword that he is sure would have brought down a typical creature of this type.  The black-uniformed gnoll, however, still stands, despite bleeding from wolf bites and two arrows.

Dhormium moves forwards as well.  Unable to heal the wolf without subjecting himself to attack by the gnoll's large flail, he instead hacks at the gnoll.  Despite its wounds, this last creature swiftly moves to avoid the giant dwarf's axe.  

Barking feverously in its incomprehensible language, the gnoll whirles the head of its flail about its head and brings it down on Octar, who deflects it with his sheild.  Marcus then steps forward and delivers the coup de grace, finally slaying their final opponent.

Dhormium then is able to kneel, and heal the wolf, which rises.  After getting its bearing, it trots over to Brioc.

[combat ends]


----------



## doghead (Jun 6, 2004)

Marcus breathes a sing of relief as the wolf kicks, then clambers groggily to its feet.

Remembering where he is, Marcus scans the hall carefully once more to see that all is secure. If so, he squats by the fallen gnoll and wipes his great sword clean on a peice of cloth he cuts from the gnoll's clothes, then sheaths it. Then he quickly searches the gnoll for anything of use or value. Once done, he moves onto the next, and then the next and so on. As he does, he notes any weapons or armour that may be magical. _Ehldannis can check what remains for enchantment._

ooc: Search +4, Appraise +4. Marcus really isn't much of a rogue. but he's trying


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 6, 2004)

*aftermath*

_Was that a freudian slip about the greatsword, Doghead?  Perhaps Marcus could use a new weapon..._  

Marcus methocially begins searching the bodies of the fallen.  The cavern has become eerily quiet.  In the dim light of the torch and lantern, dozens of bodies lay, contorted and bloody.  The cavern seems to have been a natural one; not made by men.  The floor and walls are uneven and rough.  Moving up the stairs to the upper room, the floor is tiled and smooth, although very dirty.

On the bodies, Marcus finds the usual array of weapons, armor, disgusting food, and valueless trinkets.  He also finds 69 g.p.s and 133 s.p.s.  The weapons of the gnoll in the black uniform are the most interesting.  His heavy flail seems of high quality.  His bow is made of some sort of black wood and very light.  It is recurved and inlaid with gold.  Marcus holds it aloft, turning it to see every angle.  On impulse he tries to pull back the string, and realizes he can barely budge it.

The Sorcerer wears a jeweled bracelet, studded with rubies.  Marcus estimates its worth at about 300 gps.  He also has a bone scroll case.


----------



## Krilith (Jun 6, 2004)

~Dhormium relaxes when he sees the wolf get back up to his feet again and rises to his own. He snickers as he sees his companions from a whole new perspective _Is that a bald spot u got there Octar?_ He takes an extra moment to realize his new size and swings his battleaxe to test the new feel, _It does have its perks. _And so, he walks, slightly in thought around the fallen gnolls, _Clangeddin, none of my companions fell today, I felt Your presence and guidance. My thanks._ The glances downs towards his companions to see if there is immediate need for care and will provide that, _Your pain belongs to the divine._

Dhormium reflects on the recent event and laughs and comments on it.~

“Hahaha, that was a good fight, Clangeddin is pleased. Brioc, I would like to take a closer look at that room now and the _chest_, it is what we where here for on the first place”



Ooc: Dhormium is quite confident they could take up another ten or so gnolls at the moment, since his ego has doubled in size as well. He emphasises on the word ‘chest’ hoping to kindle Marcus’ interest.


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 6, 2004)

OOC: I'm assuming my ritual is completed now, as Marcus has been searching all the bodies 

Tullius rises from the bloody corpse of the Gnoll and wipes his hands on the creature's clothes. He grins. "Apollo should be well pleased. As am I, it was the best of battles; nobody died except our enemies. We fought well together. But there is still a task for us, if you want to help that is. We still haven't found the leader of the archeological dig, Mantriculus. Do any of you know where we might find him? Are there perhaps side-tunnels we haven't checked yet?"

Tullius claps Octar on the shoulder. "You fought well! Battle is the path _quo fas et gloria ducent*_."

*Where duty and glory lead


----------



## doghead (Jun 6, 2004)

"Octar. You're bleeding again."

ooc: actually, couldn't see any reference to Octar taking damage on this page, but he's usually bleeding so I though it was a pretty safe bet ...

A little while later, after wiping the gore off it, Marcus is about to slip the jewelled bracelet on when he remembers where it came from. He stuffs it away with the other small stuff. He gathers up the flail and bow again and seeks out Elhdannis. The bone scroll case he hands to their resident historian, linguist and magician, unopened. A fact he almost forgets to mention. 

"Eldannis, you will probably appreicate this more than anyone else. 

"Do you have any enchantment detecting spells remaining? We don't want to leave anything of value amoung the rest of the tack. I've gathered what I can find of interest, but sometimes you just don't know.

"Oh, and I haven't checked the scroll case for traps and the like."

Marcus frowns as the 8ft dwarf mentions going back for the chest. 

"How are you for spells Elhdannis. And you Brioc." The whole spellcasting thing is a bit of a mystery to Marcus, but from what he can gather, their power is not unlimited and needs to be refreshed each day.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 6, 2004)

_Bear in mind that the tiled room has been barely explored.  Currently the light from Octar's dagger only extends 20 feet in there._

As the party goes about its business, Brioc remains vigilant, his superior eyes and ears alert.  Suddenly he waves his hand to the party, his finger at his lips.  He makes the motion of moving feet with his hands and points towards the SouthWest passage where the 2nd group of gnolls emerged.


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 7, 2004)

Tullius stands straight and hushes the group by also putting his fingers to his lips. He moves towards the stairs whispering to Octar "Throw your lighted dagger towards the entrance."

Tullius takes a stand at the stairs in the shadows motioning to Dhormium to start healing the wounded.

OOC: hide 8 ranks including all modifiers.


----------



## Krilith (Jun 7, 2004)

~Dhormium wants to turn and rush back to where Brioc is pointing his finger, only stopping in his tracks before he even could take one step, the other sign Brioc made was to be still. The dwarf peers into his black and white world to see of he can distinguish any signs of a possible threat, making sure that is he sees anything he’ll give it an eight foot tall problem~


----------



## doghead (Jun 7, 2004)

Marcus slips over to cover. There he carefully puts the flail and bow downdown, then pulls his sword.

ooc: Hide +6. Not sure where he is. With Ehldannis somewhere. There are currently two light sources in the room - the daggar and the torch (I think). I assume that even though they dont illuminate the whole hall, they are easily visible from anywhere. So the chances of no being noticed are about zero.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 7, 2004)

Dhormium is the first to notice the creater of the footsteps.  Around the corner, from where a hallway continues south from the stairs out of the natural cavern, a human head peeks around the corner.  When Ehldannis' lantern sweeps over that way, the human throws himself onto the ground in a heap, screaming unintelligibly.  He seems to be an thin old man, wearing nothing but dirty rags.


----------



## Krilith (Jun 7, 2004)

~Dhormium wonders, _could this be our missing archaeologist Tullius was talking about? He must’ve escaped when that last group of gnolls attacked us_. Dhormium moves cautiously over to the old man and takes a look in the hallway to the south before turning to the man on the floor.

“My name is Dhormium, me and my friends are looking for the roman archaeologists that where exploring this site. Do you belong to this party? Are there any others alive?”

~Dhormium helps the man to his feet* or carries him back to the steps~
 “Brioc, nevermind what I said earlier, lets leave these caves. We cannot risk the lives of these men” 



Ooc: * if the man has good intentions ofcourse


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 7, 2004)

Tullius gapes at the man. "Man .. Mantriculus?! What's happened to you?"
He will help Dhormium carry him up the stairs, if the 8ft tall dwarf even needs help.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 7, 2004)

"Let us search out the tiled area beyond the stairs and then return to our campsite. Many of us appear in less than hale condition and I myself can contribute little more battle magicks at present."

Ehldannis makes a quick incantation producing a fey greenish glow in his eyes as he proceeds to scan the rough chamber where the battle took place before moving upstairs to the tiled area. [Casts _Detect Magic _ and scans the entirity of both rooms]


----------



## doghead (Jun 7, 2004)

Marcus remains with Ehldannis to help gather up anything he might point out. But he agrees that they should get out as soon as possible.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 7, 2004)

The old man gazes in apparent wonder at the party.  Tullius approaches and sees that it is NOT Matriculus.  In response to Dhormium's questions, he pauses, then barks and growls like a gnoll.

Ehldannis detects only two new sources of magic (other than what the party already carries.)  The gold-inlaid recurved bow, and the scroll case.  

_Who is going to search the tiled area?_


----------



## doghead (Jun 7, 2004)

ooc: 3, 4, . 5, .. 6, ..... 7 .............8! "Oh I suppose that will be me," Marcus grumbles as he gets to his feet and dusts off his hands. "I could have done ten, you know."

Marcus will stay with Ehldannis as he investigates the tiled area. He'll leave the bow and flail by the stairs before doing so to keep his hands free.


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 7, 2004)

Tullius frowns at the obviously insane man. "Well, mr gnoll-man, who are you and why are you here? Have you seen an elderly man here *insert description of Matriculus*? Come on, answer me."

After a slight pause. "Oh, and are there any more gnolls here?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 8, 2004)

Octar grins through the pain at Tullius' words of praise, although the grin disappears as the new man appears.  With him tended to, Octar will watch Marcus' and Ehldannis' backs.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 8, 2004)

The old man does not appear crazy, but he neither does he seem to speak anything but gnoll, nor understand your words.  He's thin, dirty, and appears to have had a rough life.

Ehldannis and Marcus walk into the tiled room.  It is quite large.  It appears to have been a temple of some sort ages ago.  The two oval are large statues.  The Western one is of a man, who's features have worn away from centuries of time and water, and upon whose arms, stalactites hang.  He looks vaguely familiar (Knowledge Religion DC=10), though neither man can place him.  On the walls around him are worn frescos.  

The other statue is on a raised dais.  A set of stairs lead up to it.  Several Doric columns reach up to a high roof around the statue.  The statue is 10 feet tall, and of a regal woman in long loose, greek-style clothing.  She bears a sheild, spear and helmet.  She seems similarly aged and neither man can confidently guess what goddess she might represent, if any.

In the far northeast, an alcove is covered by thick spider webs.  A wide passage heads south.

_Don't forget your treasure, either!_


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 8, 2004)

"Hmm, a human that only speaks Gnoll, well anyone speak Gnoll?" Tullius grins. "Perhaps we should get some rest before investigating further, we're all a bit battered. We should get back to camp, rest and continue tomorrow. Then we can decide what to do with with Gnoll-boy here."


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 8, 2004)

Ehldannis closely examines the scroll case and then the bow to determine what schools of magic are present. [BTW, is the magic _on_ the case or from _within_? If only from within the case, Ehldannis will open it to inspect the contents.]

Ehldannis then scans the tiled area with his magic before beginning an overly methodical search of the floor, walls and statues [Search 10, taking 20]


----------



## doghead (Jun 8, 2004)

Upon noticing tha passage leading south, Marcus slips over to it and from one side, spends a momnet listening for any sounds comming from it. If there is nothing, he slowly eases up to the corner and has a careful look down it.

*If its clear* Marcus' assists Ehldannas as much as he can while keeping one eye and one ear on the passage going south as well as, having no other ranged weapon to hand, a hand near his daggar.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 8, 2004)

*New room*

The magic from the case is eminating from inside.  Opening it, Ehldannis sees the familiar arcane script on a scroll.  He quickly identifies the three spells contained therein:  _Reduce, knock_, and _mount_.  The bow's magic is standard for a magical bow (_Don't make me look it up!)_

Marcus approaches the open passage to the south.  He listens breathlessly, hearing nothing of note.  He turns and is about to see if he can help the elf, when he hears a clank.


----------



## doghead (Jun 8, 2004)

Marcus waves his hand furiously above his head to get people's attention, then makes a "Shush!" gesture while he eases a daggar out with his other hand.

If he can identify the direction from which the sound came (I assuming its from the southern passage) he will point that way.


----------



## Krilith (Jun 8, 2004)

~Dhormium sees Marcus’ hand signal and prepares himself to rush into the hallway he is pointing at. The tall dwarf checks his shield and battleaxe and waites. He wonders who built these chambers~


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 8, 2004)

Tullius' head swivels to Marcus. "Even more!?" Tullius moves towards Marcus and readies himself for yet another battle.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 9, 2004)

Octar lets out a soft groan.  "Perhaps a tactical retreat is in order..."


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 9, 2004)

"That completely depends on what's out there." Tullius grins at Octar. "But by all means, let's not forget we have that option." 

Tullius looks at Dhormium. "Any chance you can heal some of the damage we sustained?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 9, 2004)

_Yes, Marcus heard a 'clank' of some sort from the southern passage.  Does Ehldannis wish to begin his detailed search of the room, or shine his lantern down the passage?_


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 9, 2004)

Ehldannis's piqued curiousity is stalled only by the threat of further battle. His search delayed - for now - he shines the lantern down the southern passage.


----------



## Krilith (Jun 9, 2004)

Despaxas said:
			
		

> Tullius looks at Dhormium. "Any chance you can heal some of the damage we sustained?"



~Dhormium nods, but looks a bit worried~
“I do have some reserves left, but I must be cautious not to annoy Clangeddin to much or he’ll grow weary of me. Let me tend to the most serious ones first, Ehldannis, you don’t look so good, and Tullius, you look like you’ve seen better days as well.”

Ooc: casting cure minor and moderate wounds (still as 4th lvl cleric.)


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 10, 2004)

_Away from my books through the weekend.  I'll try to get a post in Sunday night.  Ehldannis sees no immediate threats or opportunities, though in the lantern light._


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 14, 2004)

In the lantern light, Ehldannis and the others a rectangular room, about 40 feet NS and 30 ft EW.  A hallway leads off East and west, a door is on the south wall.  Faded paint peels off the walls, which are covered with low-relief scuptures of inter-diety combat.


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 14, 2004)

OOC: I'm assuming that I've been healed by Dhormium. Could you give us our hp's?

Tullius holds up a hand, motioning the rest to stay here, and silently moves into the hallway. At each door he stops and listens.

P.S. OOC: Manzanita could you send me my character sheet, I was forced to reformat and lost it


----------



## doghead (Jun 14, 2004)

Marcus starts as Ehldannis appears beside him and flashes the lantern down the corridor. _Oh well, if there is something down there, they know we are here now._

As Tullius moves to move down the corridor Marcus hold out his arm and blocks the roman. Marcus shakes his head. "Not now," he mouths. He then motions back in the direction that they came. "Time to go," he adds quietly.


----------



## Krilith (Jun 14, 2004)

~Dhormium shifts his feet while he watches Tullius and Marcus have a moment when he notices the sculptures in the hallway. The sculptures on the pedestals draw his attention now as well and he takes an extra moment to study them.~



Ooc: knowledge religeon +6


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 15, 2004)

_Tullius cured 13 pts, to 28.  Ehdlannis cured 1 pt, to 13._

Dhormium identifies the statue in the NW of the tiled room as Apollo.  The statue on the dias as Athena.  He can't identify anything from the frescos in the South room.


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 15, 2004)

Tullius nods at Marcus and motions the party that he'll cover their retreat.


----------



## doghead (Jun 15, 2004)

Marcus nods his acknowledgment to Tullius and falls back quietly to where he left the flail and bow. He slings the bow and (gently) hangs the flail over the other shoulder. Returning to his feet, he looks around to ensure that the others are falling back, then proceeds to cross over to where he left his crossbow. He scoops it up in his free hand. _We'd better not run into anything on the way out._

That done, he again checks the room before falling back towards the corridor leading, eventually, back up to the surface. Given his lack of free hands, he leaves point to someone else this time.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 15, 2004)

Octar stays close next to Marcus, helping cover the retreat.

All right, I'm off soon as per signature.  Octar will do as above, will fill his standard role on any further ventures into the caves, and probably wants that bow.


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 15, 2004)

When the party has retreated to the stairway Tullius silently follows them out. Keeping an eye out for any foes.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 15, 2004)

I reckon you're returning to the surface.  

Do you take the bat guano route through the secret door you discovered, or stay in the main corridor?  Both are about the same distance

The old man is still lying submissively amidst the dead gnolls.  He watches you as you explore and converse and retreat.  Any action on him?


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 16, 2004)

"Bring the gnoll's slave with us, I can prepare magicks that will enable me to communicate in the Gnoll tongue with him"


----------



## doghead (Jun 16, 2004)

Marcus flashes a smile at Octar as the Legionnaire moves in and takes up a covering position. At the sight of the slave, Marcus stops. _Poor bastard would probably be happier here. If we weren't slaughtering his kin._ Marcus catches Octar's eye and motions for him to take the crossbow if he can.

*assuming he does* Marcus moves over to where the old man lies amoung the dead. He pauses a few steps back. "Do you understand me?" he asks in Latin. Failing that, Germanic and then Berber. Then any other language he can recall a useful phrase in.

*assuming no comprehension* Marcus sighs. He considers taking the old man by the shoulder but is not sure how the man would react. He can't imagin physical tenderness having played much of a part in the old man's life as a slave with the gnolls. So instead, he points to the old man, then motions for the him to follow Marcus.

*assuming success!  *



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> ... and probably wants that bow.




ooc: Uh oh. There's going to be trouble.   

Cheers TH. Have a good time. Catch you later.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 16, 2004)

The old man says nothing to Marcus' attempts at conversation.  But he listens intently, and Marcus thinks he does perhaps understand some.  When Marcus motions him to follow, his wrinkled face breaks into a smile.  He struggles to his feet and hobbles after the party.  

Mendicus seems to take pity on the old man, and take him by the arm to lead him along, speaking comfortingly to him in Gaelic, which he surely can't understand.


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 16, 2004)

Tullius moves after the rest always watching the rear. 

_By the brass balls of Mars, where is that Matriculus? I hope we find him soon._


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 16, 2004)

Still waiting on the route you take before another IC post.

At this point, I've received level 5 stats for Krillith, Marcus and Tullius.


----------



## doghead (Jun 17, 2004)

Marcus is pleased to see the old man smile. _Perhaps he understands something then. At least, he understands that he is human._ But then another possiblilty strike Marcus. _ Or is he just pleased to have a new master?_ The last thought turns Marcus' insides somewhat.

"Lets avoid the bat poo shall we," Marcus suggests to whoever is leaving.

ooc: Just Say No! to Bat Guano!


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 17, 2004)

The party exits the caverns without incident.  They return to their campsite, and everything seems normal.  The rest of the day can be spent meditating, resting, practicing skills or studying.  Everyone feels they've learned a lot from their recent encounters.  

Some basic communication can be established with the slave.  You can get that his name is "Grassus."  He is not seem strong or particularly skilled, but he seems eager to help.  He helps Mendicus gather wood, prepare dinner, and clean up.

Tomorrow is the day designated to meet G'ruk and explore the caverns together.  Any particular actions or plans for the evening?  PCs can function @5th level now, as soon as stats are in to me.


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 17, 2004)

Tullius moves over to Grassus, smiling easily. "Hello Grassus, my name is Gneaus Tullius Camillus, I wanted to ask you something, is that allright?" Tullius smiles warmly at Grassus. "Did you see an old man in the caves somewhere? *description of Matriculus* Have you seen anyone that looks like that?"

After his questioning of Grassus Tullius turns to the rest of the party. "Well that was some tense fighting in there, I wish to say again to you all that I'm proud to be a part of this team. A _Contubernium*_ couldn't have done better than we did. But alas, our task is not yet done. We must meet with this G'ruk and find Matriculus, and ofcourse there's that small matter of a chest." Tullius grins. "We're on a rescue mission but that doesn't mean we can't get richer out of it."

*Unit of 8 men


----------



## doghead (Jun 17, 2004)

Marcus breathes a quiet sigh of relief as they emerge safely into the open air. However, he doesn't let himself relax until they have confirmed that the campsite is clear of danger.

He leaves the enchanted items in a small pile for Ehldannis to work on when it suits him, and assists Medicus and the old man getting the campsite ready. He watches as Tullius talks to the old man, curious to see whether the man understands any of it.

Once the camp is set up, and assuming there is no reason to suspect any danger, he heads back down to the steam to get himself cleaned up a bit*. He makes a detour on the way back to find a quiet place to sit and let his mind roam over recent events. The day has been an eventful one, and the morrow promises to be at least equally so.

ooc: and do push ups! 

BTW, did any of the gnolls have hand/throwing axes/


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 17, 2004)

The gnolls carry no hand or throwing axes.

I assume Tullius uses Latin when attempting to communicate.  The old man listens respectfully, then tilts his head sideways, points to his ear and shakes his head.

Ehldannis claims the scrolls and the scroll case as his own.  The bow is the more interesting find to the party.  It is truely a thing of beauty.  It is made of wood as black as night, and inlaid with gold, yet no heavier than a standard bow of its type (composite long).  In several places, the gold seems to be reinforcing the strength of the bow.  Even if unmagical, it would fetch a good price in Rome.  Of the interested parties, it is quickly determined that only Tullius and Octar are able to shoot it with any efficiency.  For the others, the pull is simply too strong to allow accurate shots.  (Ehldannis can't budge it at all.)  For both Octar and Tullius, the bow seems to be asking for use.  Made perfectly for them, its beaty and functionality seems to call for an arrow to be notched, for the cord to be pulled smoothly back to the ear, for the arrow aimed high for maximum distance, and for the blood of the enemy to be shed.


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 18, 2004)

Tullius' eyes fall on the bow, his eyes flare. "If only Octar and I can use the bow, I suggest we draw lots for it*."

He glances at the old man. "Apparently he does not understand me, unfortunate. Perhaps Ehldannis with his magical speech can ask my question about Matriculus to him?"

*OOC: simple throw of the dice, high is Octar, low is Tullius?


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 18, 2004)

nothing to see here


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 18, 2004)

"Have we any more pearls from our venture into the Wendol caverns? If so I can use one to determine the nature of the enchantment upon the bow."

Ehldannis eyes the bow wistfully before turning to Tullius and Octar, "Who of you will make better use of it? If I may suggest, perhaps a quick challenge of archery and the finer shot claims the prize. That way we know our best archer bears it."


----------



## doghead (Jun 18, 2004)

Despaxas said:
			
		

> Tullius' eyes fall on the bow, his eyes flare. "If only Octar and I can use the bow, I suggest we draw lots for it*."




A wide smile spreads across Marcus' face. 

"Ho Tullius, you're a bold one. I'll grant you that. In the few days that we have known you, you have fought well and given no one reason to doubt your courage and resolve. But Octar has been putting himself at risk since this quest began. And in all the time I've known him, I've not heard him ask for anything. So unless Brioc rules differently, Octar has the right of first refusal on the bow I think.

"Although if he wishes to let a test of skill decide the outcome, that's his call to make.



			
				Despaxas said:
			
		

> He glances at the old man. "Apparently he does not understand me, unfortunate. Perhaps Ehldannis with his magical speech can ask my question about Matriculus to him?"




"Or perhaps," says Marcus after a moment of consideration, "he can not hear us properly." Marcus considers how one find out.


----------



## Krilith (Jun 18, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I assume Tullius uses Latin when attempting to communicate. The old man listens respectfully, then tilts his head sideways, points to his ear and shakes his head.



~Dhormium watches Tullius’ attempt to speak with the old man. When he notices the pointing to the ear, a thought comes to mind. Maybe the man is just deaf! Dhormium walks over to Elhdannis to request a piece of paper and some ink, explaining that he needs it to write something down for the old man. When the piece of paper is obtained the dwarf starts to scribble down a few lines in Latin.

“Hello, my name is Dhormium. I would like to ask u something, “Are you deaf?”. If you are please nod. Could you write down your name for us?”

After finishing the paper Dhormium walks over to the old man saying hello and hands over the paper and sits down.~


----------



## Despaxas (Jun 18, 2004)

Tullius slaps his forehead. "Ofcourse, the poor man is deaf! I must be getting dimwitted." He smiles at Dhormium. "Let me add something to that note."

He writes his question about Matriculus down on the paper. Then frowns and glances at Dhormium. "Say, Dhormium, Can your healing powers perhaps restore this mans hearing?"

Then Tullius turns towards Marcus. "I'm sorry if I seem presumptuous, that wasn't my intent. I understand Octar has been with the group longer than I, so if you all agree he should have the bow, who am I to argue. On the other hand a contest between us sounds like a good plan as well. I shall await your decision."

OOC: If the we're going to have a contest I suggest Manzanita just rolls the dice and tells us the outcome. I also believe Octar ís away for a while, so why don't de rest of you just decide what it's going to be and then we'll see what the majority says.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 18, 2004)

"I think it only fair to offer the bow to Octar first, but the idea of a competition has its merits."  Brioc smiles, looking up from tending Wolf's wounds.  "How about we give it to Octar for now, and more fairly decide ownership of the bow once we've dealt with G'ruk and the beast in the pool?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 19, 2004)

The old man does not appear to understand writing either, and a few simple tests determine he can hear, if not particularly well.

_I'm going to start a new thread for the next phase of the adventure.  As soon as I think you're all ready for morning._


----------



## doghead (Jun 19, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "I think it only fair to offer the bow to Octar first, but the idea of a competition has its merits."  Brioc smiles, looking up from tending Wolf's wounds.  "How about we give it to Octar for now, and more fairly decide ownership of the bow once we've dealt with G'ruk and the beast in the pool?"




"Hah! There speaks a true leader and diplomat," replys Marcus cheerfully. Being back about ground has restored his spirits greatly. "There is no need to apologise Tullius, for no offence was intended or taken. And a little presumption is a good thing if one is to make their way in the world, for the gods are often a mite to busy to look out for all of us all of the time. Not that their intentions arn't good," he adds with a nod to Dhormuim.

"If you need a bow, I have one. I was tossing up whether to swap it for the crossbow, but it really is six of one, half a dozen of the other for me."

ooc: welcome back jarval. your timing is perfect.

Manzanita, apart from taking a little time to wash and think, Marcus is ready for the new day.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 19, 2004)

After the partys return to camp Ehldannis has spent most of his time nose deep in his books. Despite apparently being up all night he glows with vitality in the morning and seems as alert as ever. 

"It seems that the man can indeed hear. Let me try communicating with him then, I believe I have mastered a spell which will enable me to speak his tongue, whatever it be."

Ehldannis walks over to the old slave and looks him over with a dsicerning eye, as if inspecting the make of a blade or quality of a horse. _How is it that these humans allow themselves to sink so low? No Elf would ever allow himself to fall into such degradation. Such short lifespans and yet such a desperate will to live._

The elven wizard squares his diminutive shoulders, takes a deep breath and begins softly chanting, his eyes firmly locked with the man. His speech quickens and grows louder, taking on a strange cadence as words from all manner of languages, dialects and accents begin to emerge in a quick-fire stream from his mouth. At last the stream of words settle into the guttural speech of the hyena-men and Ehldannis smiles and calmly speaks to the old man. "Greetings, my name is Ehldannis. Myself and my companions wish you no harm. Please, tell me of yourself."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 19, 2004)

_I'm going to copy Elhdannis spellcasting over to the new thread.  I'll keep this thread open for any additional actions for the evening or night of October 20, such as spell selection.  Brioc may have a healing spell or two remaining.  After a night's sleep @ 5th level, and therefore healing 5 hps, here's now far down everyone is on HPs:  Ehldannis, Tullius, Dhormium, Marcus: Full.  Octar down 19, Wolf down 14, Brioc down 17, Mendicus down 6


For the morning for October 21, we'll turn to Part III..._


----------



## Jarval (Jun 19, 2004)

_(*OoC:* Brioc's got two _cure light wounds_ and a _cure minor wounds_ prepared.  If this is after his level up to 5th, he'll also have a _cure moderate wounds_ spell available.

Octar and Wolf will each get a _cure light_, and Brioc will cast _cure minor wounds_ on himself.)_


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 19, 2004)

Brioc's last evening as a 4th level spellcaster allows him to heal 6 pts to Octar, 8 to the wolf, and 1 to himself.


----------

